# 2014 Halloween Mdse Sightings In Stores



## thanosstar

michaels in cedar rapids iowa has a very limited selecetion of their usual stuff AND tuesday morning had metallic pumpkins


----------



## Wolfbeard

Big Lots has battery operated LED flicker candles with timers (6 hrs. on 18 hrs. off) for $9.99, for a package of six in their stores. 

http://www.biglots.com/p/d/clearance/battery-operated-flickering-led-candles

Eric


----------



## matrixmom

Nice find wolfbeard!.....


----------



## Penumbra

Nothing much where I live. Except for a couple flea markets.


----------



## hallowmas

they dont put any halloween out here till maybe july , and then its limited to michaels and joanne fabric, but hey we got bathing suits!


----------



## matrixmom

Between now and beginning of summer, is where our creativity on " halloween merchandise" really begins. We all buy from spirit,grandin road etc when "commercial" halloween items are available. But now for me, is when the fun really begins. Looking at ordinary items and changing them into something for our haunt. Gathering materials that are thrown out (huge boxes made into faux metal boxes, crates, chests,clocks etc.) Finding pink foam board in dumpsters for tombstones, wood boards and planks. Looking at things in a different way to serve our theme for the year with the least money possible. Buying something weird and asking our peeps here on the forum what to do with it. 
Now this is what I call FUN.


----------



## stick

Joining in to see all the great deal be made.


----------



## Dale Hanson

I have a year round Halloween Express near where I live


----------



## Paint It Black

Here's one that GOS brought to my attention. The croaking frog in Big Lots garden section.










Also at Big Lots, I also some plastic garden fencing that was Victorian style. And, I saw where Matrixmom found half whiskey barrel looking pots that are also good for props. 

My favorite find lately was the 9-inch-tall resin Gargoyles at Rite Aid. I also like the cherubs and angels that are part of their garden selection.











In addition, I was recently in Home Goods and found a bust to use for Halloween:


----------



## booswife02

PIB I need that bust. Hope I can find one. I did get the big lots frog and love it! Great finds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## matrixmom

You can do alot of neat stuff with that bust. Uh, you know what I mean.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Love that frog. He could go dark and wicked looking easily.


----------



## printersdevil

There is one of the human head busts (looks like the white styrofoam wig heads) in clear glass at one of our resale thrift shops. It was $29 and too much for me.


----------



## booswife02

Found Black and orange tulle and ribbon at Wal-Mart today on the clearance isle. $1.75 each and .25 for ribbon. Also got some fall flowers for crafts for .75 the lady in the sewing area said they moved all of their fall Halloween items to the clearance section in all stores. Someone's definitely getting a wreath!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

printersdevil said:


> There is one of the human head busts (looks like the white styrofoam wig heads) in clear glass at one of our resale thrift shops. It was $29 and too much for me.



Good move passing on that thrift shop head. That is a lot based on ones that I have seen. I have seen them at ROSS occasionally and at PIER ONE in the past. I'll check my Ross photos to let you know how much it was going for there. I'm positive someone posted about the one at Pier One last year.



In case some people are wondering what these glass heads look like, here's a photo of the one from ROSS (photo taken in 2012 but I know I saw them in my store in 2013 too). BTW as you notice the price on it was $7.99. Anyone with info on the Pier One version?











You know every time I see these glass heads I can't help but think of the old Battlestar Galactica series and the Cylons' Imperious Leader, Lucifer. Shape is different but it had a clear head as well. Here's a link with a photo of Lucifer from the TV show and here's someone's homemade prop of him (see both near the bottom of their respective webpages).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Decided to check Pier One's website and right now you can order the glass head from PIER ONE online (and have shipped to your home or save shipping and pick up at local store). It's on sale for $15.96 (reg. 19.95 there). ROSS as you can see is regularly half of that so check ROSS if you have one in your area. They don't do online purchases however. So the head at Pier One is a given, Ross will be hit or miss it will be on the shelf. Both are made from recycled glass and I suspect probably are the same.


----------



## RattandRoll

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Good move passing on that thrift shop head. That is a lot based on ones that I have seen. I have seen them at ROSS occasionally and at PIER ONE in the past. I'll check my Ross photos to let you know how much it was going for there. I'm positive someone posted about the one at Pier One last year.
> 
> 
> 
> In case some people are wondering what these glass heads look like, here's a photo of the one from ROSS (photo taken in 2012 but I know I saw them in my store in 2013 too). BTW as you notice the price on it was $7.99. Anyone with info on the Pier One version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those glass heads are cool


----------



## spookhouse

just bought some stuff off the web sight at American Sales. Yes don't be fooled, its A pool and spa store but just click on holiday button. They still have a lot of Halloween stuff at reduced prices. I just ordered an animated skeleton that is 60 inches long in A coffin for $60.00 that was $199.99. Along with A bunch of other things, like A crow for $2.50 and also have a lot of Halloween village stuff left. I can't wait until it comes.


----------



## Hallomarine

Thanks for that tip spookhouse. my wife is a huge fan of the Halloween Village pieces. I can see some overtime in my near future.
HM


----------



## Zombiesmash

Not a Halloween sighting, but I had to share. A couple years ago Honk's, our local Dollar Store, closed all of its locations. I was bummed because they always had cool Halloween stuff - they carried the brand/packaging that 99 Cent Only stores carry. Anyway, I was driving a different way to work a couple days ago and I noticed they reopened! I'm so excited that they'll be around for Halloween this year. Not that I need more stuff, but still.


----------



## Sidnami

Guess who's coming over for spring from Meijers.

Thanks to someone's crappy windshield wipers that I had to replace while driving to work, I found these guys in the Garden/seasonal section. 

I rule!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Old Time Pottery has some great things right now that could be easily converted


----------



## Lostboymike

thanks, I didn't know biglots was online, I see interesting things in the store all the time, cheap dvd's too


----------



## JennWakely

lucky!! jealousy abounds....


----------



## Rustie

Saw this at Home Goods, $40. Thought it would be good for a variety of themes... haunted woods, witches house, etc. They also had a frog in the same style but it looked a bit cutesy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw these Big Boss pool noodles on Walmart's website: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Big-Boss-Noodle-Pool-Toy-9-Pack/17458896

i'm hoping to find them individually in the store. I think the one that looks like a saw blade could make for some easy saw blades once cut from a long roll to individual ones. Stick them on a spinning pole and wow what a scary prop you could have....obvious repainted!


----------



## Paint It Black

Good idea, GOS. Now you have me wondering, would paint stick to those pool noodles? I haven't ever tried to paint them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If I'm not mistaken Terra painted some pool noodles she had carved into shapes for her electrical transformer (top part representing the ceramic disks and part of her apocalyptic theme). You would have to be careful what you used...otherwise it would melt the material. Maybe the Krylon spray for Plastics? but I'd definitely locate her how to thread from that haunt, maybe two years ago? I just now saw the pool noodle shape and haven't had a chance to research painting it.


OK doing a bit of research and I found Terra's tutorial on the Electrical Transformers. She said she cut the pool noodle and then used two coats of Dry-Lock on them. Then painted suggesting taking tips from her grime up tutorial.

Here's the Electrical Transformer link.

here's the Grime Up link.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Checked in at Dollar General and Family Dollar today. 
Dollar General, found these disposable grill liners ($1.50 for rectangle of a circle one for $1.25.) thought they'd make wonderful materials for creature cages etc. 
Family Dollar I found this sweet cage! About 8" tall. Only $3 and once you remove the candle and add a cardboard bottom it's perfect for a bewitching pet. 
Also found this set of three stakes with candles in either orange or purple. 18" tall stakes. $10.


----------



## matrixmom

Great finds MCH -- I LOVE Old Time Pottery. Its just a huge warehouse of ideas....


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

MC HAUNT: Love the bird cages! We don't have those stores here


----------



## Berserker

Good finds so far


----------



## MC HauntDreams

3PP, I'd offer to ship you one but being totally opposite ends of the country it would probably be ridiculous shipping on a $3 item, lol.


----------



## Hilda

I don't know if this is a new item... but it is the first time I saw it, so I thought it was worth posting.
I know a lot of us like to use the kerosene lamps like the one pictured on the left (Walmart, around $7, Camping section). However, I found this shorter stockier one the other day (Walmart, under $6, Garden center). 
Just wanted to share that.


----------



## Jules17

Saw a few items at Walmart today in their garden/outdoor sections. Not sure if the crosses and obelisks are available at all stores but the weren't too expensive ($15-$25). All pretty heavy if you're looking for cemetery items. They also have some of the small black lanterns like DT but these are metal and glass ($4.95). I picked up 3 of them and a 3-pk of LED candles (on sale for $7.97). Here's some pics:


----------



## Khabenko

Good foto


----------



## matrixmom

Jules there is a bigger lantern (if you require one) that has a 5 hr timer candle. The grey ones were on sale a week or 2 ago for $7!! They lasted 2 weeks for me in my cemetery rain and shine!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/134393-walmart-lanterns-w-5-hr-timer-candle-7-clearance.html


----------



## matrixmom

Also these are at biglots---you can add them on top of your pvc cemetery posts if you space them accordingly: http://www.biglots.com/p/c/garden-tools/village-green-victoria-fencing-4-pack


----------



## Col. Fryght

matrixmom said:


> Also these are at biglots---you can add them on top of your pvc cemetery posts if you space them accordingly: http://www.biglots.com/p/c/garden-tools/village-green-victoria-fencing-4-pack



That is a super idea. Very creative. I had planned on doing pvc fence next year instead of the wood fence I have been using. But now, I am going to hit the three or four big lots in my area this weekend. If I can find enough fencing, the project gets moved up to this year.  

I thank you on one hand, then on the other hand- you just added to my to do list.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

In Costco and see that they have 25-inch half whiskey barrels for 15.99, item 537305. Reg 17.99 with 2 dollar mfg rebate thru 5/18.


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks GoS...will check it out this week. $32 for a full barrel sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## punkineater

Good stuff from Big Lots for Pirate theme.


----------



## Always Wicked

How much were these items


----------



## punkineater

The pelican is $16 (14" tall) two poses available, the short netted bottles are $6, bottle torches $15.


----------



## punkineater

these were at K-Mart today on sale. Bought the smaller, croaking frog 14.39. The big one, which was about 18" tall, was about $28. Wooden wheels 15.99. The resin rattlesnake is huge! Reg 44.00, today $34 but the clerck said watch this Sun ad~should be $27.00


----------



## punkineater

These were all at Big Lots. The pedestals & glass lanterns w/battery candles were both $20. The tree is 5&1/2 ft tall and was $69.


----------



## punkineater

Dollar Tree 'Grow in Water' items back in stock today. Carnival multi colored banners 15'.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I bought some of those zombies from dollar tree too.  cant wait until it is that time of year again.


----------



## killerhaunts

punkineater said:


> View attachment 198168
> View attachment 198169
> 
> these were at K-Mart today on sale. Bought the smaller, croaking frog 14.39. The big one, which was about 18" tall, was about $28. Wooden wheels 15.99. The resin rattlesnake is huge! Reg 44.00, today $34 but the clerck said watch this Sun ad~should be $27.00



My Hubby got me that snake last year. It IS huge. We have a lot of rattlers here so seeing on that big scared a lot of people.


----------



## killerhaunts

punkineater said:


> View attachment 198235
> View attachment 198236
> View attachment 198240
> Dollar Tree 'Grow in Water' items back in stock today. Carnival multi colored banners 15'.


I have the snake in a large jar right now. It gets almost 3 feet! I just really love that they are reusable. You only have to dry them out.


----------



## punkineater

Good tip on those Grow in Water things killerhaunts. Hadn't tried to dry them out~I put a little 90% rubbing alcohol in with the water to retard bacteria growth. Who knows what I'm growing out there in the storage shed! Yeessss, that snake IS awesome..


----------



## Always Wicked

punkineater said:


> View attachment 198232
> View attachment 198233
> View attachment 198234
> These were all at Big Lots. The pedestals & glass lanterns w/battery candles were both $20. The tree is 5&1/2 ft tall and was $69.


my husband is not going to like you very much at all!!! hahaha.. i keep digging into his pockets.... i LOVE that tree!!! OH and im trying to be patient.. i want that pelican.. but im going to the beach in early oct so im hoping find tons of stuff on sale from the summer..


----------



## punkineater

isn't that what husbands are for? I recall somewhere in the marriage vows..to have, to hold, to dig deep into the pockets...yeah. That tree is great, all weeping willowy and lit up~really looked good in person. Smart on waiting til Oct to score on beach stuff.. the off season shopper gets the worm.


----------



## punkineater

Big Lots Sale starts today.


----------



## hallowmas

we sell those all the time at the costco where i work. cheaper too! 
lifetime tables 4,6, and 9 foot tables and tablecloths that cover the bottom!
if you have a costco buisness center in your area go check it out !
the standard buildings should have them also


----------



## punkineater

hallowmas said:


> we sell those all the time at the costco where i work. cheaper too!
> lifetime tables 4,6, and 9 foot tables and tablecloths that cover the bottom!
> if you have a costco buisness center in your area go check it out !
> the standard buildings should have them also


Thanks for the heads up, Hallowmas! Cheaper is BETTER!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

punkineater said:


> View attachment 198168
> View attachment 198169
> 
> these were at K-Mart today on sale. Bought the smaller, croaking frog 14.39. The big one, which was about 18" tall, was about $28. Wooden wheels 15.99. The resin rattlesnake is huge! Reg 44.00, today $34 but the clerck said watch this Sun ad~should be $27.00



I've been waiting for their garden items to go on sale. One year I decided to wait for their summer clearance, waited too long, and missed out. My store sold out and if there was stock elsewhere they weren't making it available online to ship. _Thank you so much for the heads up._ I always feel better at least buying during a sale. This time a bird in hand...and now I will have _two_ wagon wheels for my circus wagon facade. I've been regretting not buying two initially for a few years now and Big Lots' were smaller so nothing else matched.

_You guys should know that their online sales pricing is many times better than buying in the store_, and many times you can have it shipped to the store anyway (not always) and pick up for free. When I bought my wagon wheel a few years back, to get the lower price I had to order it online as they wouldn't give me the online price at the store (something a number of stores do from what I've seen). Seems so stupid since I picked it up at the store anyway.

To give you an example of the online prices today when I placed my order, I bought the 31-inch wagon wheel, 13.99; pirate ship wheel, 18.74; and the rattlesnake, 31.49. Just qualified for free shipping too (with min. $59 order) on all three items which made sense for me since my closest store is quite a bit of drive and I save time and roundtrip gas that way. I think I posted about this under this year's Kmart shopping thread when I saw the croaking frog on sale online a few months ago...thread is probably buried by now though. I bought a couple of the frogs back then. I saw today online the croaking toads are on sale for $9 something for example.

I've wanted that snake for a few years now. Saw it in the store when I bought my first wagon wheel from them. Glad it's continued to be stocked. It's labeled medium rattlesnake (don't think they have ever carried other sizes) and based on the size of this one I can only wonder how large a large rattler would be. This one will definitely get noticed though and give ToTers some pause.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*The dreaded out of stock notice*

Thought I'd let you guys know that I got a few confirmations and shipping notices on the items I ordered from Kmart (Post #58 above). The wagon wheel and rattlesnake shipped but they said the ship's wheel was out of stock now and that part of the order was cancelled. At first I thought the whole order got cancelled so feel good it wasn't at least. And at least the wagon wheel I really need to match my previously purchased one is coming. My orig. order met the free shipping requirement and they are honoring the free shop on the two items even though my new total is less. Plus I got a notice from Paypal letting me know that the cost of the ship's wheel and tax has been refunded to me. 

Kind of sad about the ship's wheel, I really did want it and it looked nice, but aside from that I'm pleased with the way Kmart handled the issues. So if you guys are in the market for the ship's wheel and see it in a Kmart store, grab it before they are all gone.

I'm hoping the ship's wheel will be restocked but you never know. If anyone sees it back in stock on the site, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Always Wicked

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thought I'd let you guys know that I got a few confirmations and shipping notices on the items I ordered from Kmart (Post #58 above). The wagon wheel and rattlesnake shipped but they said the ship's wheel was out of stock now and that part of the order was cancelled. At first I thought the whole order got cancelled so feel good it wasn't at least. And at least the wagon wheel I really need to match my previously purchased one is coming. My orig. order met the free shipping requirement and they are honoring the free shop on the two items even though my new total is less. Plus I got a notice from Paypal letting me know that the cost of the ship's wheel and tax has been refunded to me.
> 
> Kind of sad about the ship's wheel, I really did want it and it looked nice, but aside from that I'm pleased with the way Kmart handled the issues. So if you guys are in the market for the ship's wheel and see it in a Kmart store, grab it before they are all gone.
> 
> I'm hoping the ship's wheel will be restocked but you never know. If anyone sees it back in stock on the site, please PM me. Thanks.


hmmmmm.. i guess.. i better check out our two kmarts we have in town .. i was going to order one..


----------



## Always Wicked

NOT HAPPY with Kmart at all right now.. i just tried to place an order for 10 skulls that were marked down to 1.49 ea.. in the seasonal clearance section.. after chatting with a rep bc there was no description on the page... only to find out after 30 min that ...... the skulls are not in stock.. (sigh)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just got off the phone with Kmart/Sears Customer Service because when I went to the web page it was still showing In Stock on the Ship's Wheel. She checked and said the warehouse out here and my closest store are showing they are out until early June (when I guess they will be getting a shipment). I explained I really wanted it and bought it under the free ship offer. I was told I could order it when it arrives in my area and call them back with my orig order/cancellation info and they would refund shipping on a newly placed order plus any adjustment in item price since it was on sale when I ordered it. I thought that was fair, so maybe I'll be lucky enough to end up with one in a few weeks.

I'm on the West Coast so availabilty to ship from a different warehouse location might be different for you Always Wicked. Sorry about your skulls. Apparently their online ordering system is not as good as i've found Frontgate/GrandinRoads to be. Stating things are In Stock when you order and pay and then getting the dreaded out of stock order cancellation notice seems to be somewhat common based on online stores I've purchased from. A few years ago when I was looking for the wagon wheels at Kmart I found them on clearance but only in stores in some parts of the country and they wouldn't ship those. Probably because they were so cheap at that point which is probably the case with your skulls.


----------



## awokennightmare

Just got back from Hobby Lobby. They had a whole isle full of large funkins and hay stacks!!! I saw the isles they had cleared so more will be coming soon!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

awokennightmare said:


> Just got back from Hobby Lobby. They had a whole isle full of large funkins and hay stacks!!! I saw the isles they had cleared so more will be coming soon!!!


How exciting!!!


----------



## Hilda

Always Wicked said:


> NOT HAPPY with Kmart at all right now.. i just tried to place an order for 10 skulls that were marked down to 1.49 ea.. in the seasonal clearance section.. after chatting with a rep bc there was no description on the page... only to find out after 30 min that ...... the skulls are not in stock.. (sigh)


I DID THE SAME THING about two months ago!!!! I was THRILLED. and BLAMO. Not in stock.


----------



## saber55

awokennightmare said:


> Just got back from Hobby Lobby. They had a whole isle full of large funkins and hay stacks!!! I saw the isles they had cleared so more will be coming soon!!!


I love to start hearing these things,I have to wait till mid june here since we dont have a hobby lobby.


----------



## Stochey

awokennightmare said:


> Just got back from Hobby Lobby. They had a whole isle full of large funkins and hay stacks!!! I saw the isles they had cleared so more will be coming soon!!!


So I saw this and was so excited to go check my Hobby Lobby today! And then... I remembered that it was Sunday! Crap! Tomorrow it is! Hopefully they are not closed for Memorial Day!


----------



## Wifeofrankie

This is a picture of what I found at my hobby lobby today. That is if I still know how to put pictures on here.


----------



## Paint It Black

I like the white pumpkin wall hanging made of wood. I bought one similar from Big Lots. They would go well together.


----------



## theworstwitch

You are kidding me! Sightings in May! So Happy now!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

Ran into our Hobby Lobby, as I needed some industrial Velcro, and sure enough, bails, funkins, and Fall décor.


As much as I love it, May is a bit early.


----------



## Always Wicked

these sightings are wonderful... but make me feel WAYYYYYYY behind!!!!!!!


----------



## Stochey

Do you remember how much the funkins were?



Shadowbat said:


> Ran into our Hobby Lobby, as I needed some industrial Velcro, and sure enough, bails, funkins, and Fall décor.
> 
> 
> As much as I love it, May is a bit early.


----------



## Shadowbat

Stochey said:


> Do you remember how much the funkins were?



No, I don't. I bought a couple last year from HL, with coupon, I believe they were around $20. Depends on size. They have a couple different sizes and price points.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well my Kmart order arrived the other day and I've been trying to decide what to do with it. Two issues:

The wagon wheel arrived in good shape. The website description said it was 31 inches in diameter (same as a few years ago I believe) however what is delivered is not 31 inches. I noticed the descrepancy only when I went to place the wheel with my previously purchased one and there clearly was a size difference. Actually neither of the two measured 31 inches. This new one's tag says, 29.5 inches. If you ordered two at the same time they probably would match. I'm not happy about the discrepancy but will keep it and adjust my circus wagon facade. The wheel otherwise looks fine. 

The bigger issue I have is my resin rattlesnake arrived broken. The head had snapped off. The tail that sticks up was fine and otherwise the rest of it looks great. Nice eyes on it. I have no doubt the snake got broken due to the poor packaging prior to shipping. The box came thru shipping in pretty good shape. The snake is big and kind of heavy. It's hollow and very life-like. Nice texture on the scales and nicely painted. The way the head broke off I'm able to set it back on the body and it will hold in position fairly well but does tip over after a bit. There is a piece of resin missing less than the size of a dime and at a point where it's not that noticable the way I would position the snake in my display. The fact the piece is not in the box, or packaging material or inside the body of the snake leads me to believe it might have been damaged prior to shipping. Regardless of that the sole packing material they used were those pillows of air. The heavy snake was able to shift around the box easily. Such a shame. It retails for $44.99 and I'd say worth it.

So now I'm not sure what to do. Customer service said I could return it free of charge for a credit and they could issue a UPS pickup at their expense. If I want they will ship another out to me but can't give any assurance how it will be packed, so I could end up in a similar situation after all this and end up with a snake broken even worse than this one (where I couldn't do a repair). My closest store locations are more of a drive than I want to make and I'd have to find a store with one in stock. If i order online and have shipped to the store they can guarantee me the price I paid (online sale) but not if I buy directly from the store and the shipped to store snake could also be delivered broken. Oy! 

I really like this snake. I hate keeping damaged items but it is for halloween only, wouldn't get used often, it'd be in dim light and I could somehow affix the head to the body so it could be used with the little hole in the back. Customer service said they could give me a credit for 10%, which would amount to maybe $3 and some change based on my sale price. As you can tell I'm leaning towards keeping it and getting the credit and working on fixing it _but curious what you guys would do_. Also wanted to alert you to how mine was packaged in case any of you are contemplating ordering one online for delivery. Apart from Kmart's shipping issue, I have to say I thought their Customer Service response was better than expected and I really do love their garden decor merchandise.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hmmm, GOS, an interesting dilemma. Given all the circumstances, I would probably agree with you about keeping the damaged snake. Though there are retailers that would let you keep it, and send out another to you free of charge, I guess this is not Kmart's policy. 

They shouldn't advertise a 31" wheel and send something smaller. It looks like they've been shrinking over the years, and not changing their ad copy.


----------



## punkineater

GOS~Sorry to hear about your new purchase issues! It's disappointing to receive broken merchandise & not have easy recourse.  I too, purchased those exact two items, but through our local store. Fortunately, I was able to convince the manager to give me the online pricing, so it worked out for me. BTW, none of my wheels are exactly the same size either, but for the price we'll make 'em work.
Since your store is a bit of a drive, another shipment isn't guaranteed to arrive in one piece, you think you can disguise the issues with the snake & it's only being used for Halloween, I would say keep it. The snake is really great & I think you'll be happy with your purchase after the disappointment wears off


----------



## 22606

GoS, I had a similar issue years ago with a large gargoyle from Design Toscano that Kmart was selling online at a far lower price. The first arrived with a wing that was shattered to bits, so there was no way to fix it. I contacted Kmart's customer service, had them arrange everything as far as sending it back (prepaid by them), and was sent another. Despite how miffed I was at first, I had a good experience overall, and the second was received in perfect condition. I figured that I would share, in case you were still on the fence regarding reaching a decision.

Shadowbat, how early they at Hobby Lobby are putting out the Fall merchandise is astounding. I have only gone there for the past few years, but it was never set up this early before, was it?


----------



## Always Wicked

Picked these up from hobby lobby - used my coupon on my new heat tool - that should be fun to play with- the candles were .15 ea, those baby kits were regular 25.oo ea and I got them for 2.00 ea , the burlap stuff was 40% off , and the stickers were reg 1.49 and I got them for .27 ea-also picked up some spray paint at lowes - some of it was 30% off - and FYI - hobby lobby has theirs 30% off also - today is last day- oohhhhh and the two posters are a break down of the heart and brain for 2.15 ea reg 9.99 ea - that will come in handy when I do a lab or butcher theme


----------



## Paint It Black

Always Wicked, I use that versatool for carving my craft pumpkins. Just be careful not to press down too hard or you can bend the tip. Also be careful - it gets super hot!


----------



## Always Wicked

Garthgoyle said:


> GoS, I had a similar issue years ago with a large gargoyle from Design Toscano that Kmart was selling online at a far lower price. The first arrived with a wing that was shattered to bits, so there was no way to fix it. I contacted Kmart's customer service, had them arrange everything as far as sending it back (prepaid by them), and was sent another. Despite how miffed I was at first, I had a good experience overall, and the second was received in perfect condition. I figured that I would share, in case you were still on the fence regarding reaching a decision.
> 
> Shadowbat, how early they at Hobby Lobby are putting out the Fall merchandise is astounding. I have only gone there for the past few years, but it was never set up this early before, was it?


jumping in.. i was also amazed that our HL had out fall stuff.. and christmas stuff.. right in the same isles as the usual seasonal stuff.. not to happy abt the christmas stuff being out everywhere but def excited abt the fall stuff bc now i can go in there every week or day with the 40% off coupon and buy items


----------



## Shadowbat

Garthgoyle said:


> Shadowbat, how early they at Hobby Lobby are putting out the Fall merchandise is astounding. I have only gone there for the past few years, but it was never set up this early before, was it?



This is the earliest as far as mine is concerned. I don't think I've ever seen anything this early.


----------



## 22606

Always Wicked said:


> .. i was also amazed that our HL had out fall stuff.. and christmas stuff.. right in the same isles as the usual seasonal stuff..


At this rate, why not just leave the Christmas merchandise out all year?


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Garden Ridge used to do that (leave Christmas out all year). And it was right at the front, so you had to walk through the ornaments to get to the Halloween stuff. 
I hit Hobby Lobby last night. They had some autumnal stuff and hay bales, but no funkins yet. It was between the 4th of July and the Christmas.


----------



## LairMistress

It's not truly Halloween, but our Dollar Tree finally restocked cheesecloth! I haven't seen it there in forever. Also, I can't find the 2014 DT thread on the mobile app.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I just went to my Hobby Lobby, and like you all said, the Autumn stuff was out already! Crazy! Awesome for me, since I love Autumn, but still crazy that it's already out. Yeah, they had some Christmas stuff, too, but I ignored that and hung out in the wonderful smelling fall aisles, lol. I wonder if everyone else will be stocking early, as well...?


----------



## WitchyKitty

LairMistress said:


> It's not truly Halloween, but our Dollar Tree finally restocked cheesecloth! I haven't seen it there in forever. Also, I can't find the 2014 DT thread on the mobile app.


Arg...I was just there. I wish I had saw this post before I went so I could've seen if we had any!


----------



## LairMistress

I don't know where they'd be in other stores, but ours was on those little clip strips, not pegs, but still with the kitchen utensils. Usually ours has pegs for it, but I actually haven't seen it there in a long time. I had to buy mine at Wal-mart last year.



WitchyKitty said:


> Arg...I was just there. I wish I had saw this post before I went so I could've seen if we had any!


----------



## thanosstar

michaals in cedar rapid siowa has small halloween crafts out. not many....but enough to get me ready for halloween


----------



## Laredo

I've seen the weekend before Memorial Day become the traditional first appearance of Fall merchandise at HL for the past couple of years. 2014 is off to a good start:


----------



## Autumn Myth

I've been going through last year's post and it seems like right around this time last year we started seeing things in craft and hobby stores. Michael's, Hobby Lobby, and Garden Ridge should have items popping up soon. Michael's is the only one I have near me so I hope they start very soon!


----------



## 22606

HallowTeen said:


> I've been going through last year's post and it seems like right around this time last year we started seeing things in craft and hobby stores.


Still soon, but _next_ month, most likely


----------



## Autumn Myth

Yeah, next month gets more serious but around this time we should have autumn showing up in stores that always start seasons a few months early. I don't know about you, but for me the occasional pumpkin sighting is enough to satisfy my Halloween need even when I'm dying in the Florida heat. Hell, saw acorn squash at the store today and was smiling just because... squash? lol


----------



## Hilda

Sooooooooo are we all chomping at the bit?! LOL I am.


----------



## NightHeron

What haunted house do you run? We would love to speak with you about your haunted house business to get some insight from someone with experience. We plan to open in Tamp Bay once we get our actual building. Our experience has been with backyard haunts and with going to professional haunts so now we plan to do it on the professional level ourselves.


----------



## NightHeron

Really cool. We will have to start looking harder in the drug stores and dollar stores ourselves. Florida seems to put things out relatively early.


----------



## Hilda

HallowTeen said:


> Yeah, next month gets more serious but around this time we should have autumn showing up in stores that always start seasons a few months early. I don't know about you, but for me the occasional pumpkin sighting is enough to satisfy my Halloween need even when I'm dying in the Florida heat. Hell, saw acorn squash at the store today and was smiling just because... squash? lol


Squash!! hahaha You got it bad my friend.


----------



## LairMistress

I know that Sears is connected to Kmart, and I had the SAME experience with the Sears site not long ago. I loved my shoes, and really wanted another pair exactly like them, so I Googled, and lo and behold, Sears site said they had them for $20. These are $80 shoes normally, but the style is discontinued because it's a couple of years old now. The site even said they had my size. Then it said that they couldn't be shipped to me, nor to a nearby store. Contacting customer service led them to tell me that they didn't have them in stock, regardless of the fact that the site said that they did. Seriously?? I just don't trust either of their sites anymore. 



Hilda said:


> I DID THE SAME THING about two months ago!!!! I was THRILLED. and BLAMO. Not in stock.


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> Squash!! hahaha You got it bad my friend.


Sure sounds that way... Going on a tangent, but squished by squash would be quite a death scene and certainly fun to explain to the coroner


----------



## Windborn

Found some Halloween pyrex at Ross today!


----------



## creepymagic

I found the Rabid Rabbit and Pirate in a Box at a costume store in Michigan (Screamers on Gratiot) . What a nice surprise


----------



## 22606

creepymagic said:


> I found the Rabid Rabbit and Pirate in a Box at a costume store in Michigan (Screamers on Gratiot) . What a nice surprise


Those are awesome. I have gone to that store on occasion throughout the years (tidbit: they were at a different location originally). Are they actually starting to carry a decent amount of props? Sure would be nice...


----------



## creepymagic

We stop into Screamers a couple times a year (They are about an hour drive for us on the other side of Detroit), Earlier this year we picked up a "Little Red Riding Hood" prop there. We always find something worthwhile on our visits and our ten year old son calls them "The Halloween Store" !

Below are links to videos of our two new props in action.

http://youtu.be/JK5GLXJWrOk

http://youtu.be/cVaRI-ZYCXA


----------



## thanosstar

gordmans in cedar rapids iowa is putting out a very SMALL amount of fall stuff. there halloween stuff is usually the "cute" type but every now and then i find cool owls or witches


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was on Halloween City's site last night and they have some costumes on sale that look pretty decent and different than the same ones Buy Costumes has on their site. A few in the below $15 range and others in ranges above. Not as good as BC's annual sale pricing but worth looking over.


----------



## 22606

creepymagic said:


> We stop into Screamers a couple times a year (They are about an hour drive for us on the other side of Detroit), Earlier this year we picked up a "Little Red Riding Hood" prop there. We always find something worthwhile on our visits and our ten year old son calls them "The Halloween Store" !
> 
> Below are links to videos of our two new props in action.
> 
> http://youtu.be/JK5GLXJWrOk
> 
> http://youtu.be/cVaRI-ZYCXA


That is cool. The store is not that far of a drive, but I have only bought a couple of masks, since the costumes are not exclusive and can generally be found at better prices elsewhere. I have been hoping that they would start to carry more props, which seems to finally be the case, at least based on your photos.

Both are superb, although I am particularly keen on the rabbit prop.


----------



## mamadada

Our Mixhael's has Halloween ribbon and fall.


----------



## Hilda

Just got back from Michaels.... 
Are. You. Ready?!?!?!? Here we go!!


----------



## Jules17

Wow...seems like they got stuff out super early this year than in past years. No complaints from me! Bring it on!!


----------



## stick

Maybe it will be a good year for Halloween decor this year.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

I went to my local Michael's yesterday. Nothing was out yet but then I noticed that a whole section was empty. I looked at the tags on the empty shelves and it all said things like "pumpkins" & "owls". So soon. Can't wait till you walk in there and hear all of the sounds from the tiny village. I think that wont be out till after the 4th of July or August. Till then I'll be happy with pumpkins and things.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just got an email from Shindigzs and it features Halloween! It's starting....wow, not even mid June yet. I hope this means stores will be stocking halloween on their shelves earlier this year. Last year so many places seem to have waited until the last minute. Hope they also learned to clear out their back to school supplies earlier and to carry less of it since kids have pared down what they need to take with them...more room for halloween is the way I look at it.


----------



## Penumbra

A Benjamin Franklin Arts & Crafts near me just got stuff in. Nothing overwhelming, but the manager did tell me they will be getting stuff far earlier this year.


----------



## Hilda

Penumbra said:


> A Benjamin Franklin Arts & Crafts near me just got stuff in. Nothing overwhelming, but the manager did tell me they will be getting stuff far earlier this year.


Our Ben Franklin crafts store closed years ago. I used to love shopping in there.


----------



## kakugori

I didn't know Ben Franklin stores still existed. There was one near here when I was a kid - loved to go in and get silly string and junk.


----------



## Greenewitch

I love Ben Franklin! There is one about 30 miles from me. Last year, about this time, about this time of year, they had lots of racks outside on clearance, including several of Halloween stuff! I got some really nice things for 75% off.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hope they also learned to clear out their back to school supplies earlier and to carry less of it since kids have pared down what they need to take with them...more room for halloween is the way I look at it.


Same here.

Ben Franklin was _way_ before my time, although I got to visit one of his namesake stores when my aunt was staying at a rented house years ago; the shop was interesting in its own way, but around Halloween would have been far better, I am sure.


----------



## ferguc

*it has begun*

Stopped by garden ridge and they just started putting a few things out


----------



## Hilda

Ahhhh yes. The ubiquitous whistling ghost. LOL


----------



## creepymagic

I like the alligator mouths. I really don't know where I would use them but I think they are cool.


----------



## moonbaby345

ferguc said:


> Stopped by garden ridge and they just started putting a few things out


It makes me so happy to see Halloween thing's started to show up in stores!I love that spider and the blow mold!


----------



## Penumbra

Those alligator heads are really cool. If only I had a local Garden Ridge.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

We don't have a Garden Ridge where we live either, just checked their website. That alligator or is it a crocodile (lower jaw at snout looks kind of narrow) would be terrific for my pirate/swamp theme. Actually much nicer for haunters than Design Toscono's gator/crocs. Love to put a leg in its mouth or something like that. Anyone with more info on it (price, size, lightweight plastic resin or heavy concrete) and anyone possibly willing to ship one to me..? (If so please PM me). I have seen some really cool items come from this store and wish they were out west. Thanks.


----------



## ferguc

The gator head is huge. About 3 x 3 ft. It weighs about 15 lbs roughly. Each are missing a tooth. It would cost a lot to ship


----------



## Always Wicked

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just got an email from Shindigzs and it features Halloween! It's starting....wow, not even mid June yet. I hope this means stores will be stocking halloween on their shelves earlier this year. Last year so many places seem to have waited until the last minute. Hope they also learned to clear out their back to school supplies earlier and to carry less of it since kids have pared down what they need to take with them...more room for halloween is the way I look at it.


i just ordered some stuff from shindigzs on clearance.. ya'll check it out...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ferguc said:


> The gator head is huge. About 3 x 3 ft. It weighs about 15 lbs roughly. Each are missing a tooth. It would cost a lot to ship



Thanks for the info Ferguc. Wow, 3 x 3 that's one massive gator! Bet it lost a tooth gnawing on some poor prop's leg.  Well, it's true what they say, "Location, location, location" and sadly us West Coast folk don't have it this time around.


----------



## MattCoon

Big Lots had an endcap with Halloween Puffs (3 designs):

















Also an endcap with Renuzit air fresheners (mostly Halloween with a few sportball designs mixed in):









The pumpkin design was "Spooky Citrus" scented, I think the witch and bat were "Wicked Vanilla" and the ghost and cat were "Berry Scary"

The lady at the register said that she works in the back when they unload the trucks, and the Puffs and air fresheners all came in last Wednesday.

They also had those little glass citronella candles that look like pumpkins if you get them in orange and maybe yellow:









(they look more pumpkin-like in person than in the photo)


----------



## 22606

I did not notice any of the Halloween-themed home items the other day (was not really looking, honestly), but Big Lots had 'Christmas Crunch' cereal, so the big holidays are presently accounted for...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

awesome will have to go to big lots


----------



## TnHorrorFan

MattCoon you got me really excited enough for me to go check out my Big lots tonight.


----------



## Always Wicked

MattCoon said:


> Big Lots had an endcap with Halloween Puffs (3 designs):
> 
> View attachment 200551
> 
> 
> View attachment 200552
> 
> 
> Also an endcap with Renuzit air fresheners (mostly Halloween with a few sportball designs mixed in):
> 
> View attachment 200553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkin design was "Spooky Citrus" scented, I think the witch and bat were "Wicked Vanilla" and the ghost and cat were "Berry Scary"
> 
> The lady at the register said that she works in the back when they unload the trucks, and the Puffs and air fresheners all came in last Wednesday.
> 
> They also had those little glass citronella candles that look like pumpkins if you get them in orange and maybe yellow:
> 
> View attachment 200554
> 
> 
> (they look more pumpkin-like in person than in the photo)



I picked up some of the air fresh for .33 ea today ( all my hands would hold)- lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*LTD Commodities -- Halloween appearance*

Received my email newsletter from LTD Commodities announcing their Fall Catalog is out. Anyway, so Halloween begins there. Did a search for "Halloween" and 40 items came up. I know a few of these are restocks from last year. Here's two items I had ordered from ABC and liked a lot:

A) I purchased these creepy hands from them last season. I really like the hands and would recommend.

B) The other item I have is the Snoring Skeleton in the Hammock, bought one the first year and liked it enough to buy a second one last year. The skeleton is small and styrofoam if I recall correctly so nothing special, and the jute rope hammock bothers my allergies; but this is such a cute prop and it really does snore and its chest goes up and down. I figure I can redo the hammock with a different material to work around my allergy and even add to the skeleton, plan is to make mine into pirates catching a snooze.

There will be more halloween appearing in subsequent catalogs as we get closer to halloween.

Some background--LTD is the parent company of ABC Distributing and Lakeside Collection as well I believe. Got an email a while back as I was on the ABC Distributing mail list saying they are now under one umbrella, at least ABC is now LTD Commodities and if you use ABC's old URL you get redirected to LTD. They all carried the same items for the most part in their catalogs so it made sense to me. A quick check does have Lakeside Collection as still having its own website so it looks like just ABC and LTD merged. I see that LTD now takes PayPal.


----------



## bethene

I saw fall stuff at Hobby Lobby, they did have funkins!

Ltd stopped sending me a catalog, just get them on line. I would rather have a catalog.


----------



## Hilda

Sorry if someone already mentioned this... 
but it appears to me that Terry's Village has been restocking their Halloween merchandise.

http://www.terrysvillage.com/halloween-fall-a1-90000+1237.fltr


----------



## Always Wicked

i got my LTD catalog today in the mail.. thanks hilda for the info.. i was wondering abt ordering the skelly n hammock and the hands.. they both look awesome.. guess on friday.. i will be making an order.. all of their hallo items are spread thorough out the catalog.. ..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Always Wicked I can't promise I'll find it in time before you order, but tomorrow if I locate where I packed the Hammock Skelly and the Creepy Hands I'll post photos and possibly a video of the snoring guy in action.


----------



## sumrtym

Michael's had assorted Halloween ribbons, feathered owls, feathered LARGER size crows, and those larger hard pumpkins they had last year (not funkins).


----------



## Penumbra

My Michael's has a TON of fall leaves and foliage, but nothing else really.


----------



## zo6marlene

It's good to see this thread already starting for 2014.....never too early,


----------



## saber55

Went to my Michaels like I always do in mid June to start my season and they had everything mentioned above. They seem to be a little behind this year since I started seeing carvable pumpkins by the 18th last year.


----------



## c910andace

i saw that Mr. Bones was up on the Pottery Barn website. $99.00 is steep for a skelly when compared with the Walgreens and Costco prices. Is the quality better, anybody know?


----------



## ferguc

*more from garden ridge*

Stopped today and there was some more out


----------



## ferguc

*more*

49.99 for skelly


----------



## ferguc

*and*

49.99 for this one


----------



## Hilda

c910andace said:


> i saw that Mr. Bones was up on the Pottery Barn website. $99.00 is steep for a skelly when compared with the Walgreens and Costco prices. Is the quality better, anybody know?


I do not know about the Pottery Barn skeleton BUT last year, I bought several from Grandin Road, Walgreens and Costco. They ranged in price from $40 to $80 each and when I inspected them in person, they were all manufactured by the same company. The only difference was a better quality box and instructions with the higher priced ones. LOL


----------



## icemanfred

creepymagic said:


> I like the alligator mouths. I really don't know where I would use them but I think they are cool.


I wonder how big those alligator mouths are.
I'd like to put a head prop in there.

too bad there isnt a garden ridge by me


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Icemanfred, yeah I had devious plans as well hoping he was made of something lightweight and could be shipped (see Ferguc's response to my questions to him about size and weight below). No Garden Ridge by us either. 




ferguc said:


> The gator head is huge. About 3 x 3 ft. It weighs about 15 lbs roughly. Each are missing a tooth. It would cost a lot to ship


----------



## icemanfred

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Icemanfred, yeah I had devious plans as well hoping he was made of something lightweight and could be shipped (see Ferguc's response to my questions to him about size and weight below). No Garden Ridge by us either.


just checked garden ridges site.
didnt see where I could search for the item. or order it online and ship.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garden Ridge doesn't sell online and/or ship. I had contemplated seeing if someone would ship one to me. You apparently haven't read all the posts in this thread. At 3x3 feet, it would be oversized, heavy and who knows if would arrive broken. Times like this I wish I lived in the midwest. I think we have all been in the wrong place at the wrong time with halloween items we see here on the site. LOL.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I was just at Joanne Fabrics and they have tons of Autumn stuff out now. Besides the usual floral stuff and wreaths, they had diff sized fake pumpkins and gourds, the larger, life sized feathered crows, hay bales and I even found a book called Hide and Ghost Seek, where you must find 101 ghosts hidden throughout the Halloween themed pages. It was super cute and I almost bought it...I may yet, lol. I want to find all the ghosts! 
They have the summer/4th of July stuff marked down on clearance, so I would think the next items to fill the spaces would be the rest of the Autumn and the Halloween stuff, very soon!


----------



## 22606

WitchyKitty said:


> I was just at Joanne Fabrics and they have tons of Autumn stuff out now...They have the summer/4th of July stuff marked down on clearance, so I would think the next items to fill the spaces would be the rest of the Autumn and the Halloween stuff, very soon!


Perhaps this is not the case everywhere, but around here they had nothing out until September last year. Needless to say, whoever was in charge _really_ dropped the ball...


----------



## LairMistress

I can't wait to see more Garden Ridge pictures as they start filling aisles! I finally found one last month. It's not very close to where I live, but there are other stores in the same area that would make a day trip worthwhile (2 hr drive). I may need to rent a U-haul trailer though, haha.


----------



## Jules17

LairMistress said:


> I can't wait to see more Garden Ridge pictures as they start filling aisles! I finally found one last month. It's not very close to where I live, but there are other stores in the same area that would make a day trip worthwhile (2 hr drive). I may need to rent a U-haul trailer though, haha.


I just discovered they have two Garden Ridge locations here in Colorado (Broomfield and Colo Springs). Don't know if they just opened these locations recently but I'm excited to go check out their décor as well.


----------



## Laredo

*Garden Ridge/At Home*

Garden Ridge has morphed into At Home and here's some of what they're stocking this week:


----------



## creepymagic

All I get in Michigan from this store is "coming soon"


----------



## Juno_b

creepymagic said:


> All I get in Michigan from this store is "coming soon"


In the last few years, the Michigan store near me began displaying their Halloween merchandise by mid-July. 

Not too much longer...


----------



## ferguc

*more garden ridge*

Add Content


----------



## ferguc

*more stuff*

Here's more


----------



## Penumbra

Wow, they have some cool stuff. Still sad I don't have one, I don't know if I should hate them or love them...


----------



## ferguc

*garden ridge*

And they r still putting out stuff!!!!


----------



## ferguc

*gator head*

The head is 80$. If u really want this go to ups and enter info and see how much to ship. I can do it if u really want it. Remember that each are missing a tooth


----------



## Jules17

Hobby Lobby has a lot of selected home décor items at 80% off. I went there yesterday and bought a bust/statue in a dark grey color for only $10 (originally priced at $50). Will post a pic later this afternoon. They also had a lot of other lanterns/finials/urn-style items as well so it's worth checking out.


----------



## 22606

Guess that I need to make a trip out towards Garden Ridge (well, At Home) and Hobby Lobby soon... Thanks, ferguc and Jules.


----------



## Jules17

Update - here's a pic of the bust/statue mentioned earlier. She will look good on the mantle and I can give her a mask to wear.


----------



## thanosstar

ok so now Michaels in Cedar Rapids Iowa has the carvable foam pumpkins and starting to put spooky town display in. nothing up yet but the price tags are


----------



## Paint It Black

Jules17 said:


> Update - here's a pic of the bust/statue mentioned earlier. She will look good on the mantle and I can give her a mask to wear.


Jules, I looked and couldn't find where you said you found this bust. It is a great find!!


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Jules, I looked and couldn't find where you said you found this bust. It is a great find!!


Hobby Lobby is the destination in question, PIB


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I saw one or two of those busts in my HL clearance aisle a week or so ago when I was last in. I have enough busts for my Hall of Ancestors right now so passed on them, but they are lovely.


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I saw one or two of those busts in my HL clearance aisle a week or so ago when I was last in. I have enough busts for my Hall of Ancestors right now so passed on them, but they are lovely.


 I wish I had your restraint. I would have acquired another relative, LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black said:


> I wish I had your restraint. I would have acquired another relative, LOL.



Haha. I said I was done with the Hall a few heads back. Fortunately or unfortunately they take up a lot of space and some of mine are kind of weighty. Storage is really the killer of the growing Ancestor family! I'm only surprised my hubby hasn't commented on all the relatives we now have. Too bad they didn't leave us any money...


----------



## matrixmom

Jules - love that bust! Looks fantastic. Here's dawnski's thread if havent yet seen it and what she's done to her busts (this sounds a little funny.... )

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/133612-2014-haunted-hotel-halloween-party.html


----------



## MattCoon

Jules17 said:


> Update - here's a pic of the bust/statue mentioned earlier. She will look good on the mantle and I can give her a mask to wear.


Mask? She's pretty creepy already!!


----------



## Chelsiestein

I visit STATS yesterday to oogle at their beautiful Department 56 display. I think it's up year round


----------



## Jules17

matrixmom said:


> Jules - love that bust! Looks fantastic. Here's dawnski's thread if havent yet seen it and what she's done to her busts (this sounds a little funny.... )
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/133612-2014-haunted-hotel-halloween-party.html


Wow....those look pretty cool. Will definitely have to consider that. I like the one with the vampire bite!


----------



## hallowmas

it has begun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
these gems are at big lots!


----------



## Chelsiestein

^ I picked up some of those air freshners! They were only $.033 each! Unfortunately the Big Lots I went to did not have the tissues  im going to check out another location!


----------



## creepymagic

I also missed the tissue on my first trip, I found the air fresheners near the tissue section but the Halloween ones were not there. A couple days later we went back for some pool supplies and I found the Halloween tissue in the back section of the store, no where near the other tissues.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Darn! I checked out the Big Lots near my childhood home and no luck finding the tissues  I did pick up a few more fresheners though.


----------



## All Hollows Eve

Was at Hobby Lobby yesterday and took these!


----------



## Chelsiestein

^ What an awesome sight!!


----------



## Shadowbat

One of my local Dollar Trees had a ton of the Fall leaf garland out. They were clearing out all the Summer stuff and were saying that they already have an aisle full of Fall stuff ready to put out.


----------



## hallowmas

"oh the horror" it has begun!!!!!! yay!!!!


----------



## myerman82

The store I am waiting for to put out Halloween is Home Goods. They usually put it out without any notice. One day you will walk in there and they will have nothing and the next day everything will be out.


----------



## Paint It Black

myerman82 said:


> The store I am waiting for to put out Halloween is Home Goods. They usually put it out without any notice. One day you will walk in there and they will have nothing and the next day everything will be out.


Oh me too! And then all the shoppers will be saying, "Halloween...already??" What they don't know is that if you don't get it right away, it will be gone before you go back.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> And then all the shoppers will be saying, "Halloween...already??" What they don't know is that if you don't get it right away, it will be gone before you go back.


With that attitude, losing out serves them right, I do believe. We Halloween hoarders will show them, won't we?


----------



## Wifeofrankie

myerman82 said:


> The store I am waiting for to put out Halloween is Home Goods. They usually put it out without any notice. One day you will walk in there and they will have nothing and the next day everything will be out.


I think I was one of the first ones to post pictures of Homegoods stuff last year around August 6th. That was the every first moment I saw anything at Homegoods. Also, the other one near me didn't have anything for a while after that. Its not consistent store to store, which sucks. But it is one of my favorite stores for Halloween.


----------



## sumrtym

HomeGoods is THE Halloween store. Always the best priced, great, and unique items with great variety.

.
.
.

Now everyone else stay away.


----------



## jabnee

Hobby Lobby does a ton of adorable fall stuff, but they aggravated the crap out of me with their Halloween merchandise. Christmas is out way before Halloween, and when they finally put it out there isn't a lot of it. I know the company has strict Christian beliefs, but guess what - so do I. And I love, love, love Halloween! I honestly don't think God cares if I put a fake ghost or two on my porch and take my kids trick or treating! There, my first Halloween rant of the year! LOL


----------



## Col. Fryght

As previously mentioned in this thread, At Home fka Garden Ridge has started to roll out Halloween merchandise. Two things stood out for me. First, most props had multicolored LEDs and the tombstones were rather well done having a good size on them and decent detail. Below are a few photographs from my local store.


----------



## jabnee

Those rats look nice! 

And I love the little ghosts holding the jack-o-lanterns! I get so torn! I want to do scary, but then part of me is drawn to the cutesy stuff too! I need 2 houses to decorate!!! LOL


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> HomeGoods is THE Halloween store. Always the best priced, great, and unique items with great variety.
> 
> .
> 
> Now everyone else stay away.


What are you going to do, travel the world and hit each one, snatching up every single Halloween item that you find?



jabnee said:


> I know the company has strict Christian beliefs, but guess what - so do I. And I love, love, love Halloween! I honestly don't think God cares if I put a fake ghost or two on my porch and take my kids trick or treating!


Perfect rebuttal


----------



## punkineater

Col. Fryght said:


> As previously mentioned in this thread, At Home fka Garden Ridge has started to roll out Halloween merchandise. Two things stood out for me. First, most props had multicolored LEDs and the tombstones were rather well done having a good size on them and decent detail. Below are a few photographs from my local store.


Ahh bummer~just checked their website. Not only are they NOT on the west coast, but no online shopping either. Sigh.


----------



## Col. Fryght

jabnee said:


> Those rats look nice!
> 
> And I love the little ghosts holding the jack-o-lanterns! I get so torn! I want to do scary, but then part of me is drawn to the cutesy stuff too! I need 2 houses to decorate!!! LOL


I know what you mean. This year I am making one area near the front door a pumpkin patch area. It will have a combo of real, funkin, and cheesy plastic pumpkins like spiderman, scooby do, micky mouse etc. I figure that will be my fun area. Then I will keep my cemetery, driveway and front porch moderately scary.


----------



## Always Wicked

Wow !! I want that skull wreath and tombstones


----------



## Defenestrator

Garden Ridge (Evolving into 'At Home' stores as previously pointed out by Col. Fryght) in Kissimmee, FL is confirmed to have multiple aisles out now. Presumably, this would imply the Orlando location does as well.

The selection, just as last year, includes some decent 5 ft. skeletons. They are $50, which is, of course, more than Costco, but are available now if anyone is in need.

According to the staff, a few more aisles will be loaded up shortly. Interested parties can check for store locations here

Below are a few photos from this afternoon:


----------



## midnightgrin

Made my way into Hobby Lobby today and was pleasantly surprised by the wall of fall. Brought a huge grin to my face.


----------



## allears22

My Hobby Lobby has a wall of Christmas(or multiple walls) out already. Did like the wall of fall but it seemed small next to the stuff already out for Christmas.


----------



## Deadna

jabnee said:


> Hobby Lobby does a ton of adorable fall stuff, but they aggravated the crap out of me with their Halloween merchandise. Christmas is out way before Halloween, and when they finally put it out there isn't a lot of it. I know the company has strict Christian beliefs, but guess what - so do I. And I love, love, love Halloween! I honestly don't think God cares if I put a fake ghost or two on my porch and take my kids trick or treating! There, my first Halloween rant of the year! LOL


The xmas stuff is out earlier for the crafters to get the bazaar stuff made to sell in nov/dec I have heard. 
I'm curious how many of the pumpkin signs I spotted in someone's pic that has all the mention of god on it sells. Can't say I've ever seen anyone display something like that before but then I stay far away from churches/religion


----------



## nicolita3

punkineater said:


> Ahh bummer~just checked their website. Not only are they NOT on the west coast, but no online shopping either. Sigh.


I live in Arizona and just noticed they built one within the past couple of weeks, so maybe they are going to head towards California too?


----------



## Shadowbat

Stopped into Michaels real quick earlier today. They had started putting out their Fall foliage, Halloween ribbons, and some crows and owls.


----------



## zo6marlene

matrixmom said:


> Between now and beginning of summer, is where our creativity on " halloween merchandise" really begins. We all buy from spirit,grandin road etc when "commercial" halloween items are available. But now for me, is when the fun really begins. Looking at ordinary items and changing them into something for our haunt. Gathering materials that are thrown out (huge boxes made into faux metal boxes, crates, chests,clocks etc.) Finding pink foam board in dumpsters for tombstones, wood boards and planks. Looking at things in a different way to serve our theme for the year with the least money possible. Buying something weird and asking our peeps here on the forum what to do with it.
> Now this is what I call FUN.


How right you are...going thru Goodwill I spotted some Wedding Dresses for not much $$ and thought they would look cool all dirtied up on one of Costco's skellies.....I may add bridesmaids too!


----------



## Chelsiestein

I went to Michael's yesterday and saw sone Halloween lawn flags and window clings. I saw there was an aisle of fall leaves type stuff, but did not get to snap any photos. I was there on a mission for things for a memorial service :/


----------



## Penumbra

I stopped by an independent party store by me legitemently looking for party supplies, but was shocked to see how much Halloween stuff they had! They had pumpkins, ghosts, a TON of hanging things, scene setters, fog machines, heck, they even had some old Gemmy butlers (overstock probably). I didn't buy anything however, I only had $20 on me and needed to buy birthday party stuff.


----------



## autumn23

Not sure If online counts or not but Pier1 has their Halloween preview out online. Some of it is really great! 

http://www.pier1.com/holiday-seasonal/halloween,default,sc.html?nav=top


----------



## wdragon209

autumn23 said:


> Not sure If online counts or not but Pier1 has their Halloween preview out online. Some of it is really great!
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/holiday-seasonal/halloween,default,sc.html?nav=top


Thank you!! Although the bats flying around the screen has caused me to smack my monitor a few times, there is a few things I'm already wanting.


----------



## haunted viking

Garden Ridge/At Home has quite a bit of stuff out now. I assume that they will continue to ad to it the closer we get to Halloween.


----------



## jamesravenwood

That CROAKING FROG is on sale now at Kmart for about 12.50, mine had about six left. As another member mentioned, wouldnt take much to make it creepier! Motion activation works well and will be easy to hide adjacent to the walkway to my front door


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

GORDMANS- they are clearing out some of their summer isles and adding Halloween! Not too much though, the few items they had were from last year. soon sooon soooooon!!!!!


----------



## punkineater

I think this little guy, from HA, is cute!


----------



## 22606

punkineater said:


> I think this little guy, from HA, is cute!


He is, but I dare you to attempt playing with his widdle toesies


----------



## Echo Sorceress

I've seen a few people post pics of these already, but this is just a reminder that you can still find these ceramic pumpkins and angels (perfect for a graveyard scene!) at the Dollar Tree right now. And since they released their new ad featuring a bit of Halloween merch today, I'm looking forward to seeing tons more stuff appearing there in the coming weeks. So excited!


----------



## Juno_b

Kirkland's has their Halloween decor posted on their website:
You can find it here: 
http://www.kirklands.com/catalog/search_sp.cmd?all=0&i=1&q=halloween&store=1


----------



## Jules17

Stopped by Michael's during lunch and they had one endcap of Halloween items out so far, not including the floral items already mentioned previously. Here's a pic.....


----------



## Guest

I'll have to update this when I'm at my PC. Lots of halloween stuff at garden ridge. I took lots of pics too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Juno_b said:


> Kirkland's has their Halloween decor posted on their website:
> You can find it here:
> http://www.kirklands.com/catalog/search_sp.cmd?all=0&i=1&q=halloween&store=1



It says some of the items are already sold out in the stores! I didn't even think to stop in there yet. I hate their pot pourri, so heavy and affects my breathing so don't drop by often and when I do just do a quick dash. Has anyone been in the store recently? Thanks for mentioning them though. I do like a number of items they carry during the year.


----------



## moonbaby345

Jules17 said:


> Stopped by Michael's during lunch and they had one endcap of Halloween items out so far, not including the floral items already mentioned previously. Here's a pic.....


Thanks for posting that picture!I love that tray with the raven on it.Do you know how much it was?I got a 40% coupon in the mail today that I would love to use it on.Going to Michael's on Saturday.They better have this stuff out!


----------



## Jules17

moonbaby345 said:


> Thanks for posting that picture!I love that tray with the raven on it.Do you know how much it was?I got a 40% coupon in the mail today that I would love to use it on.Going to Michael's on Saturday.They better have this stuff out!


I believe it was $12.99 so getting it at 40% off would be a good deal.


----------



## Juno_b

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It says some of the items are already sold out in the stores! I didn't even think to stop in there yet. I hate their pot pourri, so heavy and affects my breathing so don't drop by often and when I do just do a quick dash. Has anyone been in the store recently? Thanks for mentioning them though. I do like a number of items they carry during the year.


I haven't been in the store near me yet. It's a good 40 minute drive for me. In all likelihood, Kirkland's probably just uploaded last year's Halloween items (similar to the Pottery Barn and Williams Sonoma websites) but haven't fully added this year's new arrivals.


----------



## 22606

Juno_b said:


> In all likelihood, Kirkland's probably just uploaded last year's Halloween items (similar to the Pottery Barn and Williams Sonoma websites) but haven't fully added this year's new arrivals.


Some are repeats, but many (of the small selection) are new. Personally, I think that they had better items last year. I am a bit miffed that I only got to visit a Kirklands store a handful of times, since the 'closest' location wound up closing and the next nearest is many more miles away


----------



## WitchyRN

YAY  I will have to make a trip to Michaels soon!!


----------



## Juno_b

Pottery Barn has added more Halloween items to their website today.

They have Sword Appetizer Plates that would be great for a medieval/Game of Thrones theme.
The also have Periodic table cocktail plates and tray that might compliment a laboratory theme.
I was happy to see the Walking Dead Serve Bowl Stand is back as well from last year. Last year, I thought that it looked so creepy and cool. They sold out before I was able to purchase one. As of right now, you have to purchase the two parts together. 

The link is here:
http://www.potterybarn.com/search/r...&cm_type=OnsiteSearch&type-ahead-viewset=ecom


----------



## Jules17

Always love the Pottery Barn stuff....just wish they weren't so expensive!!


----------



## myerman82

When I saw that walking dead serving bowl last year I had to have it. Then I saw the price  I didn't realized they sold out so early. I went to the Pottery Barn store and asked about it. The woman had no clue what I was talking about and insisted that it was something from a past year or I was thinking about something from a different store. It didn't show up in her system. Now that it's back I would love to get it but I can't see myself spending so much on it.


----------



## Guest

Ladies and Gentlemen...Boys and Girls...Garden Ridge 

Sid


----------



## Guest

I hate inflatables but I was very tempted to buy the bat. He's 12 feet wide and his head turns left and right. They will also be getting the Wicked Witch from Gemmy.

On we go...


----------



## Jules17

Thanks for posting all the pics Sid! I'll have to get up there and check it all out. 
Stopped by Joann today and they now have two aisles of fall décor, but no Halloween yet.


----------



## 22606

Jules17 said:


> Stopped by Joann today and they now have two aisles of fall décor, but no Halloween yet.


They did not set a single Halloween item out until September last year, at least here

Thank you for all of the photos, Sid. The Garden Ridge that I went to did not have as many items out, but a couple of the tombstones were pretty cool and worth mentioning; one was a $15 plastic Celtic cross style with a skull in the center that had a strobing effect, while the other was a $30 resin tombstone with a small skull and laurel (wreath) incorporated into the design.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Hobby Lobby last night has the smaller funkins in. Crazy expensive, but still I bought a small one for $19.99... it's pink an I'm going to carve a Powerpuff Girl on it


----------



## Cloe

Nothing much here. Was in both Joann's and Michael's yesterday. Joann's had fall foliage, picks and a couple smaller decorative pumpkins. Michael's looked like it was going out of business. The shelves were still filled everywhere with pastel gadgets but the store seemed so empty. Not many end caps or center aisles that are usually there. They had one small aisle of fall flowers with their yearly leftover over priced vultures,crows,and owls. We don't have any Garden Ridge stores here unfortunately.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Just stopped at my local JoAnn's, and there was tons of Autumn merchandise, plus, I even saw small amounts of actual Halloween things tucked in here and there...you just had to look for them! There wasn't much, but it's nice to see that it's starting to come in!!

(Oh, and my Dollar General has the Cadbury Scream Eggs, too, lol. I was so tempted to buy some! Maybe next time.)


----------



## WitchyKitty

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Hobby Lobby last night has the smaller funkins in. Crazy expensive, but still I bought a small one for $19.99... it's pink an I'm going to carve a Powerpuff Girl on it


 Joann's has the small funkins in, as well, and they are $14.99...plus you can use their 40% off coupon, too. Hobby Lobby has a 40% off coupon you could've used, as well...if you didn't know already!


----------



## Juno_b

myerman82 said:


> When I saw that walking dead serving bowl last year I had to have it. Then I saw the price  I didn't realized they sold out so early. I went to the Pottery Barn store and asked about it. The woman had no clue what I was talking about and insisted that it was something from a past year or I was thinking about something from a different store. It didn't show up in her system. Now that it's back I would love to get it but I can't see myself spending so much on it.


I agree- they are so expensive, but their quality is great. That's one of the reasons that I waited to buy it, hoping that it would be available at the end of the season. I even checked the store and hand no luck at all. I'm signed up to receive their email messages- here's hoping they send me a good promotion code!


----------



## mamadada

Sid that is so exciting!!!! I'll be hitting the Sugarland Garden Ridge 1st week of August. They better still have those pumpkin hangings. Love those!!!


----------



## Sidnami

Garthgoyle said:


> They did not set a single Halloween item out until September last year, at least here
> 
> Thank you for all of the photos, Sid. The Garden Ridge that I went to did not have as many items out, but a couple of the tombstones were pretty cool and worth mentioning; one was a $15 plastic Celtic cross style with a skull in the center that had a strobing effect, while the other was a $30 resin tombstone with a small skull and laurel (wreath) incorporated into the design.


Was it Dearborn?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Shopping for more expensive items at Pottery Barn*



Juno_b said:


> I agree- they are so expensive, but their quality is great. That's one of the reasons that I waited to buy it, hoping that it would be available at the end of the season. I even checked the store and hand no luck at all. I'm signed up to receive their email messages- here's hoping they send me a good promotion code!



Regarding Pottery Barn and Williams-Sonoma companies, if you guys use American Express they send out a yearly catalog listing all the stores you can use your rewards points to get gift cards from--one gift card can be used at all the WS -PB related stores. That's how I ended up buying a bunch of stuff from both stores since last fall. In fact just used up my gift card for the snake vase filler they had on sale a number of weeks ago. Hubby uses his Amex card at any place that takes it, from restaurants to gas stations, and accummulates points faster that way. Kind of a painless way to buy more expensive items from them when you aren't laying out the actual cash. We use to fly and use our rewards for upgrades but haven't flown in quite sometime so a good way to make use of them now. I love many of PB's yearly halloween items. And they do sell out early many times, just like some of GrandinRoad's items. I think Amex points can be used for Frontgate/GrandinRoad too but I might be mistaken on that.


----------



## mamadada

Did yall get the Shindigz email yesterday? A couple of things were a bit expensive IMO. I would really like the Rising Regan. But it's $$$$. I guess because it's animated. I have a guest room on the way to the second bathroom and it would be perfect for that. Need some discounts!!!


----------



## 22606

Sidnami said:


> Was it Dearborn?


No, Sidnami. There is also one by Hall Road and Van ****, in Utica, which is closer to me (but still a bit of a drive). I would not be surprised if they had a lot of the same items out at the Dearborn store, though.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Jules17 said:


> I believe it was $12.99 so getting it at 40% off would be a good deal.


Got a 50% coupon for Saturday only at Michaels off their website this morning


----------



## pumpkinking30

Spotted this great display in Garden Ridge today. Alongside this, they had a lot of hanging skeletons and ghouls and some yard signs. It looks like they're still putting more stuff up, so there may be more to come. Not a lot of small items (figurines, candles, etc...) out yet.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Oh. this also reminds me, the Garden Ridge is changing names. It is now going to be called "At Home." They were taking the sign down when we pulled up today and I was getting worried that they were closing, but the manager assured me that it is only a change in name. They will continue to have the same great stuff. whew.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Yay!!!! We just found out were getting one of the At Home stores here...I wasn't sure what it was (and we've been dying for a GR)...super excited


----------



## boobird

At home/Garden ridge was putting out christmas trees today - black and orange for halloween trees!


----------



## Nypdwife

I recieved an email from both Spirit and also Grandin road that they are starting their preview to Halloween 2014. Im always looking for unusual things to add to the haunt. Grandin road had a new skellie dog , different from last year thats kind of interesting ~ Pat


----------



## screamqueen2012

garden ridge...I hit it tonite. bought Ursula but not for Halloween, shes going by our pool now...lol and they had a couple of neat items, we picked up a tall slim cage for a bat, very very cute, will be great for height on a table or hanging, the pumpkin with the cat/someone posted a pic is cute too for witches,,, it found its way home with me too...


----------



## screamqueen2012

i also found crystal skulls at home goods in their glass/crystal section...


----------



## RCIAG

I'm jealous of those of you with Garden Ridge/At Home stores, especially since it seems as though they start Halloween on OUR schedule! I will have to wait through Back To School first at all the stores that aren't craft stores like Michaels & Joann's Fabric.

My only hope is that Home Goods comes through in August.


----------



## WitchyKitty

RCIAG said:


> I'm jealous of those of you with Garden Ridge/At Home stores, especially since it seems as though they start Halloween on OUR schedule! I will have to wait through Back To School first at all the stores that aren't craft stores like Michaels & Joann's Fabric.
> 
> My only hope is that Home Goods comes through in August.


I know how you feel. I have to go out of town to find these stores. We have a Hobby Lobby, a JoAnn's and a Marshalls...but no Garden Ridge, Home Goods, Michael's, Gordman's, Party City or At Home stores...all stores which have such awesome holiday decor!! There's a couple other stores out of town that have great holiday stuff, too, that we don't have around my area. All of these stores are about an hour and a half away from us.


----------



## RCIAG

I really am pretty lucky on the store front. I've got easy, close access to plenty of dollar stores, Big Lots, Michaels, Home Goods, etc. but still, every time I see those Garden Ridge pics I get so jealous. 

Not sure where Spirit will set up this year since their usual spot is now a stupid furniture store that always seems to have zero customers.


----------



## bsteele007

Michaels in Orland park Il and Chicago ridge has an end cap set with new Halloween items


----------



## RoyWilbury

*Halloween Endcap - Michaels 7/13/14*

I've been reading here for over a year, finally joined! Snapped a few pics of the endcap (and one other display) at a local Michaels store. Also saw the Halloween ribbon that others have mentioned. Taken Sunday, July 13th (sorry the first one is a bit extra blurry):


----------



## punkineater

First, welcome! Second, thank you for the 'fix'! Love seeing the Halloween stuff coming into the stores


----------



## Stochey

RoyWilbury said:


> I've been reading here for over a year, finally joined! Snapped a few pics of the endcap (and one other display) at a local Michaels store. Also saw the Halloween ribbon that others have mentioned. Taken Sunday, July 13th (sorry the first one is a bit extra blurry):
> 
> View attachment 203299
> 
> 
> View attachment 203302
> 
> 
> View attachment 203303
> 
> 
> View attachment 203304


Welcome to the forum Roy!!


I went to Michael's this weekend too. I know some people are doing Haunted Hotel themes this year... those 'Enter if you Dare' door hangers would be great for that!


----------



## Chelsiestein

These were all taken last week. Dollar Tree and Michaels! I squealed when i saw both


----------



## adam

Thanks for keeping everyone posted!! So excited


----------



## Windborn

Went by Cracker Barrel today and all this was out. They said they had just gotten it in last night. 

























Several of those items made their way into my car


----------



## itchybanana

I went to Cracker Barrel today and they had some halloween items out! I wasn't able to take a pic but they have some new fun things like mason jar JOL's, a couple of cool JOL lamps, a ghost that travels the floor like the witch's broom gag, and misc other stuff. I was so excited to see Halloween already here!

Looks like I was just beat on reporting this! Great pics!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Windborn and itchybanana, did you by chance get to see the Animated Suitcase in action? 

For anyone who doesn't live near a Cracker Barrel a number of items for halloween will be sold thru their website. I bought their Haunted Vacuum last year via their website store. Also picked up the cutest little resin lab dog dressed up as a mummy. However not everything is sold online. Right now they seem to be setting up placecard holders for the items (no photos yet, some descrips etc missing). I did see that the Haunted Suitcase will be carried online, $49.99. I'm hoping they will also put up videos this year for the animated items. They have some unique items every year although they can be a bit pricey especially when you have to factor in shipping. I keep hoping they will open a restaurant in our area in one of the more rural cities where I think they would do well. Hey Hobby Lobby moved out to California so I figure I have hope for Cracker Barrel.


----------



## itchybanana

Ghost of Spookie, I did, my husband thought it was great and he is pretty picky about his halloween props. 




itchybanana said:


> I went to Cracker Barrel today and they had some halloween items out! I wasn't able to take a pic but they have some new fun things like mason jar JOL's, a couple of cool JOL lamps, a ghost that travels the floor like the witch's broom gag, and misc other stuff. I was so excited to see Halloween already here!
> 
> Looks like I was just beat on reporting this! Great pics!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh boy, one more thing that might be on my list! Not planning on buying much this year. The suitcase might be nice when I redo my Haunted Hotel again. Ideally I could have used it last year. Thanks for the feedback, I hope the video is up on their site soon. BTW welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Hilda

Haunted suitcase?!!? (my ears perked up) LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> Haunted suitcase?!!? (my ears perked up) LOL ......



Yes, check out Windborn's 1st and 3rd photos, near the bottom at floor level. Bet this is exclusive to them. 

The little Bump N Go ghost looks like it is made by the same mfgr as last years haunted vacuum based on the packaging. No signs of the vacuum unless they have left over stock. So glad I bought it last year. That was such a fun cool prop that all the kids loved.


----------



## EvilDog

I got halloween nail polish. More gets un packed in August at my work of rite aid.


----------



## screamqueen2012

that suitcase caught my eye too....very cute.



itchybanana said:


> Ghost of Spookie, I did, my husband thought it was great and he is pretty picky about his halloween props.


----------



## screamqueen2012

pumpkinking30 said:


> Spotted this great display in Garden Ridge today. Alongside this, they had a lot of hanging skeletons and ghouls and some yard signs. It looks like they're still putting more stuff up, so there may be more to come. Not a lot of small items (figurines, candles, etc...) out yet.
> 
> View attachment 203030
> 
> View attachment 203031


i bought the cat pumpkin and that tall bat cage, it has a bat in it...that tall cage is really great, either hang it or use on a table scape....they are loaded to with skellies and a couple of ghouls you could use in a yard scene ..i may go back and p;ick up two witches.


----------



## Windborn

They didn't have a suitcase for viewing at our store. The animated skull and pumpin were cute (we got the skull) They kinda "bounce" in place while singing to you. The skelly with the microphone was a hit with other customers. He danced in place as he sang into the mike.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh I saw the skeleton and didn't realize that he had a mic and sang. Hope that video goes up soon too. Their website has it at $39.99, no photo or additional info yet.


----------



## xBatty

The dollar general by me had started putting out select candy, Michael's has put out some ribbon, and the dollar tree set up a small display of rubber spiders and bats and things. -squees -


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Look who's got Funkins… JoAnn Fabric and Crafts! Before the discount, the bigger ones are $24.99 and the smaller ones are $14.99. 










They're also just starting to move from general fall decor towards Halloween inside. 










And if anyone just wants pumpkins or owls, I saw several interesting varieties in their general fall display.



















I spotted a couple of mini glitter pumpkins with a Halloween label on the them as well!


----------



## 22606

Michaels had some candleholders out today, along with the other items that have been shown here previously. Many are the same as before, but there is also a bone-colored version of the skull candleholder that was previously available in silver with a black pedestal base (bottom is the same on the new one).


----------



## zo6marlene

*Suitcase*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh boy, one more thing that might be on my list! Not planning on buying much this year. The suitcase might be nice when I redo my Haunted Hotel again. Ideally I could have used it last year. Thanks for the feedback, I hope the video is up on their site soon. BTW welcome to the forum!!


I am doing a bride this year and the suitcase would look good for her also....can't go on a honeymoon without a suit case.


----------



## Jules17

Michael's now has more Halloween items out...the small wooden coffins and the paper mache skulls and pumpkins. Saw another endcap of new items (all skull themed). Here's a pic...


----------



## Shadowbat

Looks like a lot more repeats from last for Michaels again. Hopefully they'll get some new things as well.


I stopped at our area Pat Catans today to pick up some supplies and they started putting out their Fall merchandise.





























They also had a bin filled with their brand of carvable pumpkins as well as a bunch of various styled scarecrows.


----------



## Hilda

(fist raised to the sky) Curse you people with your Garden Ridges and Pat Catans!!!!!!


----------



## Always Wicked

Hilda said:


> (fist raised to the sky) Curse you people with your Garden Ridges and Pat Catans!!!!!!


i agree hilda!!!!!


----------



## Scatterbrains

Jules17 said:


> Michael's now has more Halloween items out...the small wooden coffins and the paper mache skulls and pumpkins. Saw another endcap of new items (all skull themed). Here's a pic...


How much for the skulls on the third shelf from the bottom? I've got some 40% off coupons that need to be used up


----------



## Shadowbat

Well, at least it's something different than whats already been reported from Michaels.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Scatterbrains said:


> How much for the skulls on the third shelf from the bottom? I've got some 40% off coupons that need to be used up


Nevermind..saw them up close and they're not what I was hoping for. I was hoping the bone colored ones on the left were the same as the charcoal grey on the right....they are not


----------



## moonbaby345

Jules17 said:


> Michael's now has more Halloween items out...the small wooden coffins and the paper mache skulls and pumpkins. Saw another endcap of new items (all skull themed). Here's a pic...


I really like that candelabra.I would keep that out all year round.Do you know how much it was?I have anthor 40% off coupon to use.Might go to Michael's tomorrow.


----------



## EvilDog

Nice!!  Maybe I will take my camera someday after work and take some pics of the stuff we sell at Rite Aid.  good thing is Halloween starts coming in August! > >


----------



## Scatterbrains

moonbaby345 said:


> I really like that candelabra.I would keep that out all year round.Do you know how much it was?I have anthor 40% off coupon to use.Might go to Michael's tomorrow.


I think it was $29.99


----------



## Scatterbrains

EvilDog said:


> Nice!!  Maybe I will take my camera someday after work and take some pics of the stuff we sell at Rite Aid.  good thing is Halloween starts coming in August! > >


Yep...I always hit up Rite Aid. Grabbed a couple of gargoyles from their back in early spring.


----------



## EvilDog

That a fuzzy spider for $2.99?


----------



## EvilDog

Scatterbrains said:


> Yep...I always hit up Rite Aid. Grabbed a couple of gargoyles from their back in early spring.


And cause I work there I got this big foam head that is hanging in my dad's room for cheap. I get a workers discount. It was on sale.  got lots of cool stuff. I can't wait for this year. I do love playing with the items and drive everyone nuts! *evil laugh*


----------



## WitchyKitty

I went to a Gordmans today and they had filled in quite a bit of Halloween stuff. I took some pics, but I was in a hurry, so they aren't the best. I wish I had gotten some close up pics of the canvas prints (you can sort of see some of them in the top shelves of the 4th pic), they were awesome in person. There was more behind the ones in the pic that I really liked, like a jack o lantern on a dark night, a witch flying on her broom across the moon, a haunted house, ect. Some even lit up with LED's with a sort of back lighting. The "Boo" carved signs lit up too, love those. Love the vintage signs with the cat and the owl, too, that I took a single pic of. Very fun stuff! I liked a lot of the stuff there, lol.


----------



## Jules17

moonbaby345 said:


> I really like that candelabra.I would keep that out all year round.Do you know how much it was?I have anthor 40% off coupon to use.Might go to Michael's tomorrow.





Scatterbrains said:


> I think it was $29.99


Unfortunately, I can't remember the price on it but definitely take a coupon!


----------



## Hilda

I have to share this story, I have three sons two of whom have autism and my little guy is just... bonkers. haha I only have one day each month that I have respite care for the more severely disabled son. I never go into stores where there are displays that can be knocked over. My older special needs guy can't help it, he often walks into things and hits things with his arms. Sooooooooo I really never venture into places like Yankee Candle or NEVER into a Cracker Barrel Store. Yeep!

Well you all have me tempted, and we were sitting at the stop light in front of a Cracker Barrel and had two of the boys with me, and I wanted soooo badly to go in, but knew without my husband with me, I just could not do it. Well, temptation won out, and I thought I would just peek in the door. Well, Friday evening at 5:00 and the Cracker Barrel was busy busy. I opened the door and was immediately going to leave with the boys. It was crammed full of people AND full of displays. Right then a lovely woman swooped in towards me and asked if there was anything I was looking for. I said I was wondering if they had Halloween out, and her whole face lit up and she said YES! She started walking and my boys started following, and I started to panic. LOL She was wonderful, taking things off the table and encouraging the boys to PLAY with the Try Me buttons. Just then another woman came out of the back (What? Do they have a secret 'We need help' intercoms?) The two women entertained my two boys while I got to take pictures and examine the merchandise. Of course I had to buy us each a toy! LOL

Then the second women sort of nods her head at a THIRD woman up front (secret communication again?) and they opened a register and rang me up immediately. (There were two other pretty long lines already which I NEVER could have managed with the older autistic boy.) 

They did this all with class, grace and such a friendly manner. I've been in stores, where they have made it no secret my flapping squawking autistic sons were not welcome... but not at this Cracker Barrel. Amazing!! A really incredible experience. 

OK, so onto the merchandise. It was just my phone, and I was rushing, so sorry for the shaking pictures. LOL there is a lot of fun stuff there!! I did get the animated suitcase. Thank you Ghost of Spookie for the heads up on that!


----------



## boobird

Hilda said:


> I have to share this story, I have three sons two of whom had autism and my little guy is just... bonkers. haha I only have one day each month that I have respite care for the more severely disabled son. I never go into stores where there are displays that can be knocked over. My older special needs guy can't help it, he often walks into things and hits things with his arms. Sooooooooo I really never venture into places like Yankee Candle or NEVER into a Cracker Barrel Store. Yeep!
> 
> Well you all have me tempted, and we were sitting at the stop light in front of a Cracker Barrel and had two of the boys with me, and I wanted soooo badly to go in, but knew without my husband with me, I just could not do it. Well, temptation won out, and I thought I would just peek in the door. Well, Friday evening at 5:00 and the Cracker Barrel was busy busy. I opened the door and was immediately going to leave with the boys. It was crammed full of people AND full of displays. Right then a lovely woman swooped in towards me and asked if there was anything I was looking for. I said I was wondering if they had Halloween out, and her whole face lit up and she said YES! She started walking and my boys started following, and I started to panic. LOL She was wonderful, taking things off the table and encouraging the boys to PLAY with the Try Me buttons. Just then another woman came out of the back (What? Do they have a secret 'We need help' intercoms?) The two women entertained my two boys while I got to take pictures and examine the merchandise. Of course I had to buy us each a toy! LOL
> 
> Then the second women sort of nods her head at a THIRD woman up front (secret communication again?) and they opened a register and rang me up immediately. (There were two other pretty long lines already which I NEVER could have managed with the older autistic boy.)
> 
> They did this all with class, grace and such a friendly manner. I've been in stores, where they have made it no secret my flapping squawking autistic sons were not welcome... but not at this Cracker Barrel. Amazing!! A really incredible experience.
> 
> OK, so onto the merchandise. It was just my phone, and I was rushing, so sorry for the shaking pictures. LOL there is a lot of fun stuff there!! I did get the animated suitcase. Thank you Ghost of Spookie for the heads up on that!


Hilda - thanks for sharing!! Love hearing that you and your boys had a great experience  Pics are great!


----------



## Hilda

A few more pictures...


----------



## Hilda

... and two more


----------



## Paint It Black

What a refreshingly nice story, Hilda. So glad to hear about people who are compassionate and understanding like that. Looks like they have lots of fun stuff in their store too. How is the suitcase? What did the boys like in there?


----------



## cai88

Hilda, I am so happy to hear your story. I work in the field and stories like this make me smile. We recently employed a young woman at Cracker Barrel and it has changed her life! They have embraced her totally and she has so many new friends. 

Now on to the merchandise! I love that skeleton with the microphone! What does he sing?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome, Hilda! I actually teared up a bit at your story, lol, how sweet! I wasn't even aware that Cracker Barrel had merchandise like that...there is one about 20 mins from here that I have maybe been in once, many years ago. I may have to check it out now! I see some owl stuff...


----------



## Hilda

Thank your for the kind words. 



Paint It Black said:


> Looks like they have lots of fun stuff in their store too. How is the suitcase? What did the boys like in there?


At first I balked at the price of the suitcase ($50), but I was just playing with it now at home and it is HILARIOUS!! I am really happy with it. I am going to upload some photos and a description later. The boys found toys in the toy section right next to the Halloween table. 



cai88 said:


> Now on to the merchandise! I love that skeleton with the microphone! What does he sing?


Oh dangit. I can't remember! We had all the animated things going off at once! LOL I did like it. I wonder if we can find a video somewhere. Also those rubber pumpkin, skull and candycorn were fun for $20 each. They kind of bounce or morph shape while 'singing' and eyes lighting. Very entertaining. I was REALLY tempted to grab the candycorn. The bump-and-go ghost was alright. I already have the vacumn cleaner which I love. And the broom, which I like but is annoying. LOL The ghost is the same idea. I'm not thrilled with color changing ghosts for some reason. I like my ghosts with white lights. LOL

If anyone lives near a Cracker Barrel, I recommend a quick trip in. There was so much variety of stuff on that small display. It was fun to look at.


----------



## HexMe

What a heartwarming story Hilda. I'm sorry to hear that isn't the treatment you and your sons get everywhere you go.


----------



## Shadowbat




----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda, glad the kids are doing fine and you _all_ got to enjoy your trip to Cracker Barrel. And what a nice Cracker Barrel experience you had. From this end it makes you feel good to read something like that about people and a company.

LOVED your photos and especially the close ups. I'm not particularly a candy corn fan but that bag sure looked good! Cracker Barrel does a wonderful job each year displaying their merchandise. 

.....eek! Just lost most of my post content as I tried to view another webpage before posting this, and the above was all it saved in Auto-restore. Crap! Now what was I saying...

So you bought the suitcase! I know what you mean about the price, it looks like that might be their top item this year at $49.99. I broke down last year and ordered their Haunted Broom, think it was priced similarly, and have to say after getting it wasn't disappointed with the item so hope I won't be with the suitcase either. So wish they had a store close to me so I could see it first in person instead of buying online. But heck, I'm really happy that as a _restaurant_ they even sell their halloween mdse online. They shipped my broom promptly and I didn't think their shipping cost was all that bad. I had called their customer service asking about it and their rep was very pleasant and helpful and she was the one who told me some of their halloween items were available online. Never would have guessed. But they sell a number of items available in their store online so adding halloween was convenient I guess. I look forward to seeing your close up photos and hearing a description of how it works and the overall effect of it. Plus what your kids think of it. But I'm 99.99% sure I'm adding it this year to my haunt. Their website still doesn't have any photos up for halloween items BTW. 

Someone asked about the Animated Singing Skeleton and he is listed at $39.99. Pretty sure that's the price in the store as well. 

Well thanks again for all the photos and glad to see your desire to stop in was rewarded in such a nice way.


----------



## Hilda

Thank you for your post and kind thoughts GhostofSpookie. You were the one who suggested the vacuum and we LOVE that! So I recently got the broom from the same ebay seller, but did have a bit of a problem with that. I just finally got the replacement. I have to make sure it works.

Oh back to the suitcase. I am 100% sure you have to have this. It is fantastic. It was pretty hectic in the store, so even with the Try Me feature I was not sure how I felt about that much money... but we've been playing with it all day today. It fits in great with my little luggage section of my Inn. I don't regret the price at all now. My little guy pretends to be scared (but I see him laughing), but big guy thinks it is hilarious. I'm thinking I am going to need a backup suitcase if this one croaks! That is how much we like it.

I'll get those pics on tonight. I was thinking about making a Cracker Barrel thread... to share my experience, and the suitcase prop in particular, but not sure they have enough merchandise worthy of it's own thread. Thoughts?!


----------



## Always Wicked

i say start the thread.. i actually purchased a great deal of stuff for that "other" holiday this past year.. so im excited to see pics of the halloween stuff.. it is an hour drive to the closest one for me.. but hey.. i can eat and shop at the same time  ... everyone should def hit their clearance when it happens.. normally have great sales... 

as for your story... how wonderful!!!!! it must have been a relief to be able to let the kids have a little freedom... i have a few friends who have autistic children and so i know you were so afraid and then the excitement must have just made your week .. ( i know it has mine now that ive heard such a wonderful story).. way to go cracker barrel ... !!!


----------



## jackg

Hilda said:


> Just got back from Michaels....
> Are. You. Ready?!?!?!? Here we go!!
> 
> View attachment 200242
> View attachment 200243
> View attachment 200244


Yeah... Just called my local Michaels store, and they said the next few weeks they'll have every thing set up!!! *EXCITED!*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> Thank you for your post and kind thoughts GhostofSpookie. You were the one who suggested the vacuum and we LOVE that! So I recently got the broom from the same ebay seller, but did have a bit of a problem with that. I just finally got the replacement. I have to make sure it works.
> 
> Oh back to the suitcase. I am 100% sure you have to have this. It is fantastic. It was pretty hectic in the store, so even with the Try Me feature I was not sure how I felt about that much money... but we've been playing with it all day today. It fits in great with my little luggage section of my Inn. I don't regret the price at all now. My little guy pretends to be scared (but I see him laughing), but big guy thinks it is hilarious. I'm thinking I am going to need a backup suitcase if this one croaks! That is how much we like it.
> 
> I'll get those pics on tonight. I was thinking about making a Cracker Barrel thread... to share my experience, and the suitcase prop in particular, but not sure they have enough merchandise worthy of it's own thread. Thoughts?!


I remember you buying the vacuum from that ebay seller. Wow, _just_ got it replaced?! If you mentioned what happened I don't recall. Was it cracked or something? Definitely take this one out of the box and set it up. Don't recall what ebay's protection time limit is. That's too bad you had problems. So did the kids ever get to see it work yet? 

So you're 100% sure I have to have thus suitcase huh? ROTFLOL. So glad to hear it delights all. I love getting feedback from kids too. Had to laugh when you said you'd really like 2 of them. I do know how it is when you have something unique that you really like and it breaks or whatever so totally understand your comment. That comment in itself has convinced me sans photos! 

I did a search for Cracker Barrel and there was just one old thread from 2012 I saw, which I had added some comments to last year regarding the vacuum. I personally like having a call out thread by year for stores because I think it reaches more haunters view that way, as people will recognize the store name being a place close to them. When we post under the general shopping thread or the find/buy thread I think the cool things are more easily lost in the pages of the thread. Its fine for a lot of basic items though and great for little boutique shops that aren't regional or national or have an online presence. Going back to specific store threads, I like that we can highlight stores that lots of people _can_ frequent and feel its a way to generate more halloween business to them...kind of a reward for supporting our Halloween community particularly since lots of stores have cut back on this holiday. I can also tell you that when we take photos of something we personally find interesting and want to share, someone out there will see something else in our photos that interests them and will ask about it. Happens with HomeGoods store and shelf photos all the time. Cracker Barrel always has some cool stuff. And in fact the suitcase wasn't even highlighted in the first early pictutes posted by Windborn but caught my eye. 

Well that's my take on it. So I too would say start a 2014 thread for them. They deserve the attention and any business generated from our posts. After you set up the thread maybe post a link to it in one of the Haunted Hotel threads for this year so people can track it back to the Cracker Barrel thread.


----------



## jackg

RCIAG said:


> I'm jealous of those of you with Garden Ridge/At Home stores, especially since it seems as though they start Halloween on OUR schedule! I will have to wait through Back To School first at all the stores that aren't craft stores like Michaels & Joann's Fabric.
> 
> My only hope is that Home Goods comes through in August.


JUST called Michaels' Corprate "Product Specialist", and the lady said that all Halloween decoration will be set-up in Mid-August. 

Now, hoping for *BEGINNING* of August!


----------



## jackg

Anyone on this thread in California?


I would love to talk...


----------



## Spookybella977

Dollar tree!!!!! 







[/attach]


----------



## Hilda

Dollar Tree goodies! Awesome!


----------



## EvilDog

Oh hello sweet horror delight that is dollar tree!!  <3 I NEED TO GO OUT THIS OCTOBER AND GO HERE!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

DT is putting out all the Halloween stuff?!? I keep seeing people saying this, but last time I was at mine it was just Fall stuff! I need to make a run back to my DT and see if Halloween has sprung early there, too!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bought some rats, mice, spiders and cockroaches from there today


----------



## printersdevil

Oh my, how exciting. Spookybella and I are both in the same state---way opposite ends---but this gives me hope. It is coming...


----------



## printersdevil

Why do I always forget about this thread and miss so much. Thanks to Hilda's heartwarming story about Cracker Barrell in the other thread, I realized that I needed to check this one out. 

Lots of Halloween coming out. Yea!! The cool weather all week really has me in the mood. Today has been a downer day and this was a welcome site.


----------



## printersdevil

If anyone has a BJs Warehouse, please post when they have things out. I say a great prop in photos on the Forum from there last year and am VERY interested in it if they have it again. It was a fortune teller.


----------



## Shadowbat

Gonna have to start buying some supplies for the goody bags. We have 2 DTs, hopefully one will have their stuff.


----------



## im the goddess

Windborn said:


> Went by Cracker Barrel today and all this was out. They said they had just gotten it in last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several of those items made their way into my car


 Very cute things. I love the "yes, I can drive a stick" sign.



Shadowbat said:


> Well, at least it's something different than whats already been reported from Michaels.


 They had those put together at the Michaels I was at last night. They are really cute.



WitchyKitty said:


> I went to a Gordmans today and they had filled in quite a bit of Halloween stuff. I took some pics, but I was in a hurry, so they aren't the best. I wish I had gotten some close up pics of the canvas prints (you can sort of see some of them in the top shelves of the 4th pic), they were awesome in person. There was more behind the ones in the pic that I really liked, like a jack o lantern on a dark night, a witch flying on her broom across the moon, a haunted house, ect. Some even lit up with LED's with a sort of back lighting. The "Boo" carved signs lit up too, love those. Love the vintage signs with the cat and the owl, too, that I took a single pic of. Very fun stuff! I liked a lot of the stuff there, lol.
> 
> View attachment 203866
> View attachment 203867
> View attachment 203868
> View attachment 203869
> View attachment 203870
> View attachment 203871
> View attachment 203872
> View attachment 203874
> View attachment 203875
> 
> View attachment 203876
> View attachment 203877


 I have never been in the Gordman's here, but now I'll have to make a trip. Those thisgs are adorable.



Hilda said:


> I have to share this story, I have three sons two of whom have autism and my little guy is just... bonkers. haha I only have one day each month that I have respite care for the more severely disabled son. I never go into stores where there are displays that can be knocked over. My older special needs guy can't help it, he often walks into things and hits things with his arms. Sooooooooo I really never venture into places like Yankee Candle or NEVER into a Cracker Barrel Store. Yeep!
> 
> Well you all have me tempted, and we were sitting at the stop light in front of a Cracker Barrel and had two of the boys with me, and I wanted soooo badly to go in, but knew without my husband with me, I just could not do it. Well, temptation won out, and I thought I would just peek in the door. Well, Friday evening at 5:00 and the Cracker Barrel was busy busy. I opened the door and was immediately going to leave with the boys. It was crammed full of people AND full of displays. Right then a lovely woman swooped in towards me and asked if there was anything I was looking for. I said I was wondering if they had Halloween out, and her whole face lit up and she said YES! She started walking and my boys started following, and I started to panic. LOL She was wonderful, taking things off the table and encouraging the boys to PLAY with the Try Me buttons. Just then another woman came out of the back (What? Do they have a secret 'We need help' intercoms?) The two women entertained my two boys while I got to take pictures and examine the merchandise. Of course I had to buy us each a toy! LOL
> 
> Then the second women sort of nods her head at a THIRD woman up front (secret communication again?) and they opened a register and rang me up immediately. (There were two other pretty long lines already which I NEVER could have managed with the older autistic boy.)
> 
> They did this all with class, grace and such a friendly manner. I've been in stores, where they have made it no secret my flapping squawking autistic sons were not welcome... but not at this Cracker Barrel. Amazing!! A really incredible experience.
> 
> OK, so onto the merchandise. It was just my phone, and I was rushing, so sorry for the shaking pictures. LOL there is a lot of fun stuff there!! I did get the animated suitcase. Thank you Ghost of Spookie for the heads up on that!
> 
> 
> View attachment 203911


 This little guy is funny. Hilda, I'm glad you were able to enjoy your trip. That was a really nice story.


----------



## Hilda

If anyone is interested, I posted a few photos and a review of the Cracker Barrel Haunted Suitcase in this thread...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...el-2014-halloween-2.html?posted=1#post1636833

Thanks!! (I didn't want to keep double posting, so I thought I'd provide a link.)


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That suitcase is awesome!!! I always love going to cracker barrel to see their holiday items, the singing candycorn is so cute!!


----------



## crmcfresno09

*99 cent store fresno*

Fresno ca . 99cent store has some halloween items out. I bought alot of these crows.


----------



## crmcfresno09

Im from California
Fresno


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I am so excited to see that Dollar Tree has started to put out Halloween stuff. We just got a brand new 9000 SF Dollar Tree!!!! I can't get there to check it out to Wes.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I desperately want that owl coffee mug in that pic from Crackle Barrel...I wish ours was closer so I could see how much it cost, though, it's probably too much for me at the moment, lol, since I have to save my pennies for Secret Reaper!!


----------



## PirateDex

Is that crow made in Australia or is he just pining for the fjords. 

He is really cool though....


----------



## screamqueen2012

OMG I think I am in love....found this youtube on the new swamp witch by morris...lawdy have mur-ci......shes even got the na-leans dawl............don't ya'll just luv her?? this is coming to my house, h..l or high swamp water.... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsrduorOtgY


----------



## EvilDog

She is a doll.


----------



## Plague

Am I the only one who sees what Michael's is putting out these days and think it's pretty much the same thing as the past three or so years?
I feel like they haven't really had anything interesting for a while now.

Fingers crossed for good ol' Home Goods!


----------



## Spinechiller

I stopped in at Micheals today. I was pleasantly surprised to see a fair amount of Halloween out and more on its way! Here are some pictures. The manager said at my local store said, the set date for a lot of the Halloween merchandise was around the 25th of July


----------



## c910andace

Some of the Halloween items are on sale on the PB website. Mercury pumpkins, Mr. Bones, rubber snakes and the Vulture to name a few. The curiosity cages are too, I know somebody mentioned that on the Pottery Barn thread. I'm double posting just in case.


----------



## Always Wicked

Spookybella977 said:


> Dollar tree!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 203990
> [/attach]
> View attachment 203989
> View attachment 203991
> View attachment 203994
> View attachment 203995
> View attachment 203992


OH MY GOSH!!!!!! I AM SOOOO JEALOUS>>> nothing is still up in ours!!!!!


----------



## Always Wicked

moonwitchkitty said:


> bought some rats, mice, spiders and cockroaches from there today


i love their rats.. i bought quite a few last year.. however .. i think i NEED more.. !!!


----------



## Juno_b

I received the Fall Sneak Peak catalog for the Victorian Trading Company today. They carry lots of vintage decor, jewelry, and some costumes. You can view their Halloween items here:

http://www.victoriantradingco.com/category/107100/halloween


----------



## Juno_b

Sur la Table has also begun to add their Halloween items online.

You can find them here: 
http://www.surlatable.com/search/search.jsp?N=4294967064&Ntt=halloween


----------



## 22606

Victorian Trading Co. has some amazing items. Thanks for the link, Juno_b.


----------



## stormygirl84

I also saw a lot of stuff at my Michael's tonight. It's not all out, but a good portion of it is. I picked up a black wooden spiderweb frame and a cute little laser cut wood sign. Last year I did all those spooky framed pictures, including Gomez & Morticia, so I figured this year Herman & Lily also deserve a spot on my wall.

I also got a hinged wooden box in the shape of a book. It's not a Halloween item, as they have it year-round, but I got an idea for making one into a spell book after I made one into a keepsake box for my mother-in-law as a wedding gift. 

I wish I'd had my phone on me to take pictures of the neat stuff they had, but it was charging in the car.


----------



## kfinley

I know! I am with you on this one. I love to find random items being thrown away to be redone for Halloween.


----------



## Caroluna

Juno_b thanks for the heads up on Victoria Trading. I have ordered some some items from them in the past, but had not checked their website lately. There are several really nice things on their site. I really like these: 

Volatile Violets Head http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8024773/107100103/volatile-violets-head

Peeping Thomas http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8024779/107100103/peeping-thomas

My Beloved Figure http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8024781/107100100/my-beloved-figure


----------



## zo6marlene

I enjoyed looking thru the Victorian trading co site...thanks. I saw a few things that HomeGoods had for sale last year and at HG it was at least 60% cheaper. Makes me wonder what else will make the HG stores for a lot less $$$. I liked the Claw candle stick holder for 19.95ish....but I'll wait to see if HG can better the price.


----------



## zo6marlene

I splurged and bought the $99.99, 57 inch cage from PB clearance...kinda an impulse buy but I do have a plan. Going to get three branches/twigs from my yard and spray paint them black and wire three crow skeletons to them. In my mind it will look good....just have to put the "plan" to work.


----------



## zo6marlene

I love the skeleton garland that the Dollar tree has. I cut them apart and then hot glue them in different poses around my Lemax/dept56 scenes. Had them crawling up a cliff near the train...some knelt down to give a fellow skeleton a hand up, one had his hands on his hips watching them climb up while another one was pointing out directions to the ones that made it . At the bottom I carved out a small hole in the styrofoam and painted the hole black and hot glued half a skeleton pulling himself out of the dirt to join his friends on the climb up. A lot of fun for so little money.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i have to say, i love victorian tradings Volatile Violets Head figure, i sure see her in a graveyard with lighting behind her OR coming down a staircase...hmmmm shed be really cool in a vampire crypt too,.........i think she most reminds me of Lucy in bram stokers dracula movie


----------



## bubba fett

Dollar Tree had decor in my area of Florida back on July 7th


----------



## bubba fett

Michaels is putting stuff up today


----------



## Juno_b

Caroluna said:


> Juno_b thanks for the heads up on Victoria Trading. I have ordered some some items from them in the past, but had not checked their website lately. There are several really nice things on their site. I really like these:
> 
> Volatile Violets Head http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8024773/107100103/volatile-violets-head
> 
> Peeping Thomas http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8024779/107100103/peeping-thomas
> 
> My Beloved Figure http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8024781/107100100/my-beloved-figure


You're very welcome!  They always have a great selection of items. I love the Halloween poison apothecary jars that I purchased from them a few years back.


----------



## Juno_b

Williams-Sonoma started displaying their Halloween merchandise today on their website. Their merchandise is pricey, but is fun to look at. I noticed that they have new appetizer/dessert plates, and the same skeleton toile table runner and napkins that they featured last year. 
Here's the link: http://www.williams-sonoma.com/sear...&cm_type=OnsiteSearch&type-ahead-viewset=ecom


Happy looking!


----------



## screamqueen2012

did you see this?? and the witch and cat cookie cutter............I luv this skull, I think I may have a bottle or two to use this on..lol 











Juno_b said:


> Williams-Sonoma started displaying their Halloween merchandise today on their website. Their merchandise is pricey, but is fun to look at. I noticed that they have new appetizer/dessert plates, and the same skeleton toile table runner and napkins that they featured last year.
> Here's the link: http://www.williams-sonoma.com/sear...&cm_type=OnsiteSearch&type-ahead-viewset=ecom
> 
> 
> Happy looking!


----------



## Juno_b

screamqueen2012 said:


> did you see this?? and the witch and cat cookie cutter............I luv this skull, I think I may have a bottle or two to use this on..lol
> 
> View attachment 204739


No, I didn't see that originally. That is very cool! I also noticed that they added a skull punch bowl onto the site as well


----------



## Uncle Steed

Anyone's Michael's have the Lemax goodies out yet?


----------



## saber55

In the Michaels thread there are some pictures of them setup and on the shelf.


----------



## zo6marlene

This is a reposting of the Lemax tread....my local Michaels put out their Lemax today. Michaels has a coupon on line that is good for Saturday (tomorrow) only for 50%.


----------



## GhostHost999

Michael's at Casa Grande, Arizona. Just yesterday. They also had some candelabra's for real candle's, and spome strange skulls on top of a base. No big props yet, some paper maché witch hats and skulls, and the typical foam pumpkins.


----------



## EvilDog

I like the skull.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Heh, was just coming to post some other Micheal's stuff too.

























Looks like they're pretty uniform in their set up across the board.


----------



## Matt1

Big Lots here in Central Indiana is putting there Halloween stuff out


----------



## StormyNight

Hallmark in Ohio has started to put out some of their Halloween stuff and there was a few things out at the Big Lots near us but the rest was empty shelves and pictures of what was going to be put there.


----------



## DeppMaster

Does anyone know when Costco will have the pose n stay skeletons on display? I'm not near one so my niece keeps checking, but Nashville doesn't have them out yet. I don't want to miss out !


----------



## EvilDog

StormyNight said:


> Hallmark in Ohio has started to put out some of their Halloween stuff and there was a few things out at the Big Lots near us but the rest was empty shelves and pictures of what was going to be put there.


So a planogram then. Yes I work at a drug store. Lol


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Big lots from about and hour ago.


----------



## TnHorrorFan




----------



## EvilDog

Nice halloween stuff.


----------



## Guest

Party City has some new stuff on their site. Beetlejuice is back (with a different face) and there's a lifesize Pennywise clown, too!

Sid


----------



## 22606

Based on those pictures, Big Lots has a few cool things, but the majority of what I was seeing the other day was _way_ too cutesy in tone.
Beetlejuice looks far better with the modified face, and the Headless Horseman animatronic is wicked.

Thanks for the new photos.


----------



## EvilDog

Those all look cool.


----------



## Penumbra

Sid_Matthew said:


> Party City has some new stuff on their site. Beetlejuice is back (with a different face) and there's a lifesize Pennywise clown, too!
> 
> Sid


Oh wow! I've been waiting for Pennywise to be made. Hopefully he does stuff and not just stand there.


----------



## Spookybella977

Saw these today at Dollar General!


----------



## EvilDog

Spookybella977 said:


> Saw these today at Dollar General!


EEEWWWWWWWW! No Thanks!!


----------



## Spookybella977

LOL EvilDog! I've never tried them!


----------



## Guest

Spookybella977 said:


> Saw these today at Dollar General!


Do you remember how much these were? They are wicked awesome!


----------



## Spookybella977

No Sid it had no price tag & I didn't ask either but I will check next time I go! Can you describe the taste?? Lol


----------



## moonbaby345

Sid_Matthew said:


> Party City has some new stuff on their site. Beetlejuice is back (with a different face) and there's a lifesize Pennywise clown, too!
> 
> Sid


Love the animated Headless Horseman!


----------



## Hilda

I haven't been able to catch up on this thread this weekend, so sorry if this is a duplicate post... I just posted a bunch of merchandise sighting photos from our local Big Lots in the BL thread, if anyone is interested. Thanks. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...lots-halloween-fall-2014-a-3.html#post1641037


----------



## MC HauntDreams

AC Moore in SW Florida:


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Have more but pics aren't loading


----------



## sambone

*skeleton crow*

Can someone please tell me where the skeleton crow is being sold this year?
Btw, nothing at detroit area homegoods yet! Costco has costumes which is a good sign skellies are coming!


----------



## EvilDog

I like the red bats


----------



## grimpumpkin13

Yep, just saw some Halloween merchandise in Big Lots in our neck of the woods! Can't wait for Halloween!


----------



## hollyaileen

My local Dollar Tree had a single end cap with their usual rubber rats, bats, and spiders. They also had some cheesecloth which I was pretty excited about!


----------



## gloomycatt

Spookybella977 said:


> Saw these today at Dollar General!


I love candy corn m&m's!!!! Also love pumpkin pop tarts


----------



## ScaredyKat

Haven't spotted anything Halloween yet. *sigh* The wait for Halloween stuff to hit shelves might actually kill me.


----------



## JessOLantern

Eeeeek!!!! I'm in NYC, and finding an actual "Dollar Tree" store and not a "Deals" location is liking finding a piece of the Triforce! lol And there is most certainly not a Crack Barrel up here. lol Anyone else from the NYC area? I am in major need of these items.


----------



## cai88

JessOLantern said:


> Eeeeek!!!! I'm in NYC, and finding an actual "Dollar Tree" store and not a "Deals" location is liking finding a piece of the Triforce! lol And there is most certainly not a Crack Barrel up here. lol Anyone else from the NYC area? I am in major need of these items.


I am Upstate near Saratoga.


----------



## EvilDog

Green island ny for me. Lol btw got email from dollar tree and they have exclusive tombstone sets.


----------



## cai88

EvilDog said:


> Green island ny for me. Lol btw got email from dollar tree and they have exclusive tombstone sets.


Holy crap EvilDog! I am in Waterford!


----------



## EvilDog

cai88 said:


> Holy crap EvilDog! I am in Waterford!


Oh sweet. Small world we live in. Lol too bad we could not get together and go halloween shopping. Or to a haunted house. Lol


----------



## HexMe

EvilDog said:


> Oh sweet. Small world we live in. Lol too bad we could not get together and go halloween shopping. Or to a haunted house. Lol


Guys, I'm in Albany!


----------



## cai88

Nice! I think we need a Capital Region group!


----------



## EvilDog

Yeah totally! Anyone got a car? Cause i don't. Lol


----------



## cai88

LOL yes I do


----------



## EvilDog

cai88 said:


> LOL yes I do


Yay! 

Old or newer? Lol 

At my job we will be taking harvest out soon.,


----------



## cai88

We should probably start a Capital region thread to chat in


----------



## EvilDog

I will start a group.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I was just informed by a friend that our Big Lots just started to put out their Fall and Halloween merchandise today! I wonder what stuff they are getting this year...


----------



## 22606

WitchyKitty said:


> I was just informed by a friend that our Big Lots just started to put out their Fall and Halloween merchandise today! I wonder what stuff they are getting this year...


From what I noticed, a few cool things and a bunch of cute crap (hopefully, no smiling fecal matter will make an appearance)


----------



## mikeerdas

*Animatronic ravens are back at Big Lots--and lots more in-stock than last season*



grimpumpkin13 said:


> Yep, just saw some Halloween merchandise in Big Lots in our neck of the woods! Can't wait for Halloween!


The animatronic crows are back at Big Lots. I saw around a dozen of them on the shelf at my local Big Lots vs. the 3 or so I'd see at each store last season.

I'm excited to see what, if any, new props Target has to offer this season. But that may not be for a while...


----------



## Caroluna

zulily.com has quite a bit of Halloween today. If you order, be sure it is something you really want since they do not accept returns.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

For all the pumpkin fans out here.

Peanutbutter and pumpkin spice


----------



## EvilDog

TnHorrorFan said:


> For all the pumpkin fans out here.
> 
> Peanutbutter and pumpkin spice
> 
> View attachment 205808




Looks yummy.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Just Spotted these items at the Big Lots in Haines City, FL. Looks like some neat stuff this year. There was more generic fall stuff, but this section was actually Halloween themed. They don't have out their main selection of masks, costumes, and other decorations yet. I picked up one of the black glass skull bottles. I figure I can make a nice potion bottle with that. 

The patchwork pumpkins are pretty nice too, I may have to pick up a couple of those eventually. Couldn't get them today though, gotta save for the Boney Bunch premier at YC on Saturday.


----------



## Shadowbat

Do you remember what the price was on those pumpkins?


----------



## pumpkinking30

Shadowbat said:


> Do you remember what the price was on those pumpkins?


I didn't look at all of them. The ones in the bottom picture with the orange checkered pattern were $10.00. The black and white ones were probably a little more because they are made to light up or hold a light inside.


----------



## chromachord

pumpkinking30 said:


> Just Spotted these items at the Big Lots in Haines City, FL. Looks like some neat stuff this year. There was more generic fall stuff, but this section was actually Halloween themed. They don't have out their main selection of masks, costumes, and other decorations yet. I picked up one of the black glass skull bottles. I figure I can make a nice potion bottle with that.
> 
> The patchwork pumpkins are pretty nice too, I may have to pick up a couple of those eventually. Couldn't get them today though, gotta save for the Boney Bunch premier at YC on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 205878
> 
> View attachment 205879
> 
> View attachment 205880


Love those pumpkins and the skulls. Is that...mercury glass?


----------



## Rogue

Puyallup, WA Costco has the 5 ft skellies in...didn't read the whole thread so sorry if this is a repeat. They were $35. Other than that, they had a square lantern..didn't look at it too close or check the price, sorry, and that was all I saw besides the kids' costume rack.


----------



## pumpkinking30

chromachord said:


> Love those pumpkins and the skulls. Is that...mercury glass?


The skulls and bottles look like mercury glass, but I don't think they are made like mercury glass is officially with the double layers and all that. The thin bottles have a metallic coating on the outside that is almost semi-translucent so it looks more like real mercury glass. The other bottles and skulls have a metallic paint that is more solid. The smaller skull jar (the one that I got) is made of a smokey black glass.


----------



## Always Wicked

i loved those pumpkins on the bottom.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## sumrtym

Von Maur had Halloween out with their typical high prices. No pictures, sorry.

Most notably, they had a print of PART of Trick or Treat by RadoJavar. It was of the center section of the art, not very clear (in fact, pretty blurry) with Happy Halloween added to upper left corner of it. It was also LED art with flashing jack-o'-lanterns and lights in the windows. Horribly enough, they also turned it into a the same really blurry image as a door mat that made bad oooooo-eeeee-oooo electronic sound and flashing lights when stepped on. The art was $32, I didn't check the floor mat price.

I'm wondering if they compensated him or ripped him off selling it without paying him royalty? It would explain the blurriness, and I hardly see the artist wanting people to walk on his art. I notice that those two items are also NOT on Von Maur's website. I contacted Rado at DeviantArt to let him know / inquire.


----------



## chromachord

pumpkinking30 said:


> The skulls and bottles look like mercury glass, but I don't think they are made like mercury glass is officially with the double layers and all that. The thin bottles have a metallic coating on the outside that is almost semi-translucent so it looks more like real mercury glass. The other bottles and skulls have a metallic paint that is more solid. The smaller skull jar (the one that I got) is made of a smokey black glass.


Thanks for the repliy, pumpkinking! Yeah, I figured they wouldn't be real mercury glass, but they are so pretty. Love that silver one!


----------



## thepropfinder

My costco got their skellies in i picked up one i hope to get more


----------



## witchy poo

Garden Ridge has 2 isles of Halloween at my local store in Indiana.


----------



## Spookybella977

Sid the m&ms are 75 cents!!! Lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

pumpkinking30 said:


> Just Spotted these items at the Big Lots in Haines City, FL. Looks like some neat stuff this year. There was more generic fall stuff, but this section was actually Halloween themed. They don't have out their main selection of masks, costumes, and other decorations yet. I picked up one of the black glass skull bottles. I figure I can make a nice potion bottle with that.
> 
> View attachment 205878


Love that smokey glass skull bottle!!! I saw some like that at Michael's, too, but this one is a better black color. The black one at Michael's was solid and kind of flat painted, not smokey/see through. I love the silver glass mercury like glass skull, as well!


----------



## 22606

WitchyKitty said:


> Love that smokey glass skull bottle!!! I saw some like that at Michael's, too, but this one is a better black color.


I agree. As for the Michaels one, a bottle with such a dull coloring just does not cut it, in my opinion. They should have at least gone with gloss black if they wanted to paint it. What makes no sense to me is that the others are transparent, so it is quite out of place; I noticed that it is on the bottom, which is how it should have been _overall_.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Garthgoyle said:


> I agree. As for the Michaels one, a bottle with such a dull coloring just does not cut it, in my opinion. They should have at least gone with gloss black if they wanted to paint it. What makes no sense to me is that the others are transparent, so it is quite out of place; I noticed that it is on the bottom, which is how it should have been _overall_.


Yeah, Michael's had the transparent orange and purple...then that odd, flat black. I like the orange and purple, but not that black one. I definitely like the BL black one much better. i might stop there today and see if they have them in stock at my store to get a better look at it.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I just went to my Big Lots...they had the smokey black skull bottles! I had to pick one up. Love it. They had boxes of Halloween stuff to still be opened and put out...we tried digging through any that were open, lol, but I'll have to stop back next week after it's all out. I definitely like this one better than the Michael's black one...but I do still like the orange and purple ones they had.


----------



## Miller22

I got a purple skull from Michaels. I didn't even look at the black because, well - purple.  

I popped into Pier 1 in my area and they were clearing a large area. I saw the planogram and commented about Halloween. She said it was just fall stuff and I asked about Halloween - turns out that's happening Sunday night.


----------



## matrixmom

Take a pic take a pic and post!!!

Post edit: I didnt see all the attachments....they werent there a second ago....sorry for the mistake!



WitchyKitty said:


> I just went to my Big Lots...they had the smokey black skull bottles! I had to pick one up. Love it. They had boxes of Halloween stuff to still be opened and put out...we tried digging through any that were open, lol, but I'll have to stop back next week after it's all out. I definitely like this one better than the Michael's black one...but I do still like the orange and purple ones they had.


----------



## PunkinGal

Greetings everyone!

I've just recently joined, but I've been lurking for quite a while! This is my favorite thread-- I have so much fun driving around trying to find items after seeing great stuff posted on here.

Found these at a Homegoods in Brighton, MI this morning and had to join to share! An associate told me that they just put them out and that more stuff was on the way! They also had their endcap of Yankee Candle Halloween scents.


----------



## chromachord

Ooh, gorgeous! I've been checking stores around here obsessively. Party City staff told me that I should drop by next week because they will have the Halloween stuff out! They told me I should drop by early and get the good stuff.


----------



## WitchyKitty

matrixmom said:


> Take a pic take a pic and post!!!
> 
> Post edit: I didnt see all the attachments....they werent there a second ago....sorry for the mistake!


Here are the pics of the skull bottle so you can see it a bit better: (I posted this pic in another thread, but I'll post it here, too.)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

PunkinGal said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> I've just recently joined, but I've been lurking for quite a while! This is my favorite thread-- I have so much fun driving around trying to find items after seeing great stuff posted on here.
> 
> Found these at a Homegoods in Brighton, MI this morning and had to join to share! An associate told me that they just put them out and that more stuff was on the way! They also had their endcap of Yankee Candle Halloween scents.
> 
> View attachment 206291



I knew who those shelves were as soon as I saw your photo. Thanks PunkinGal.


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh boy, i was just going to say its about time for home goods to stock up....here we go folks.....thank goodness i found that hag and raven last year and the voodoo man...but i about cant stand it waiting for them to get those shelves stocked up....yaaaaa whooooooo



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I knew who those shelves were as soon as I saw your photo. Thanks PunkinGal.


----------



## Stochey

I found these at Big Lots today!


----------



## DeppMaster

How much are the skeletons at Big Lots?


----------



## EvilDog

Stochey said:


> I found these at Big Lots today!
> 
> View attachment 206377
> 
> 
> View attachment 206378


Looks like someone else does what my dad and i do. Lmao luv moving the joints so the skeletons are acting funny.


----------



## chromachord

Stochey said:


> I found these at Big Lots today!
> 
> View attachment 206377
> 
> 
> View attachment 206378


These are amazing! How much do they go for? I've never seen glow in the dark skeletons of that size.


----------



## Halloweencraze12

All these props look awsome


----------



## Greenewitch

I saw those skeletons in Big Lots here yesterday. They were $49


----------



## chromachord

Thanks Greenewitch! I'll have to see if any of the local stores here bring anything like that. So far, we only get skeletons at Kmart (and they are very expensive). Last year they had the Walgreens skellies, and people bought them all up.


----------



## EvilDog

I like to wait for the after halloween and get stuff too.


----------



## Prettypinkbow

Here are some of my recent finds:

Hallmark














Yankee Candle








And have several candle/wax melts of fall scents not sure if that would count as halloween, it does to me!


----------



## Spookybella977

Kirklands!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stochey

Greenewitch said:


> I saw those skeletons in Big Lots here yesterday. They were $49


Yes, $49.99 here too!


----------



## Spookybella977

Add Content


----------



## Spookybella977

Kirklands!!!


----------



## Spookybella977

Kirklands!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Loving all the DOD items at Kirklands. Our Kirklands closed sometime last year.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Loving all the DOD items at Kirklands. Our Kirklands closed sometime last year.


Same here


----------



## EvilDog

Lots of cool n scary stuff this year for halloween.


----------



## Jules17

Paint It Black said:


> Loving all the DOD items at Kirklands. Our Kirklands closed sometime last year.


Yes, love the DoD stuff. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## torturedserenity

Witchy kitty where did you find that skull bottle? Is it the one from big lots? It looks bigger. I must have several of these! I sqealed when I saw the big lot ones.


----------



## WitchyKitty

torturedserenity said:


> Witchy kitty where did you find that skull bottle? Is it the one from big lots? It looks bigger. I must have several of these! I sqealed when I saw the big lot ones.


Yes, it's from Big Lots! I really like it!


----------



## kittyvibe

I dont normally do boney bunch, but that crazy crow guy looks awesome. Hopefully hes within budget. 




Prettypinkbow said:


> Here are some of my recent finds:
> Yankee Candle
> View attachment 206444
> 
> 
> And have several candle/wax melts of fall scents not sure if that would count as halloween, it does to me!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Stochey said:


> I found these at Big Lots today!
> 
> View attachment 206377
> 
> 
> View attachment 206378


How much were they?


----------



## Stochey

moonwitchkitty said:


> How much were they?


I remember them being about $50. $49 something if you want to be specific... and also because I needed a higher word count to post.


----------



## MrMordrid

Sid_Matthew said:


> Party City has some new stuff on their site. Beetlejuice is back (with a different face) and there's a lifesize Pennywise clown, too!
> Sid


These companies are killing with all the new animatronics! The minute a decide what ones i want, somebody releases some new props that are almost a mUst have!


----------



## Miller22

We don't have a kirklands near us - but I <3 the purple witch lantern and the canvas print. Plus the BOO print. Damn it. You guys are realllly bad for my bank account LOL


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Anybody know if there is any new stuff at Garden Ridge? There are none near me. And they seem to have awesome stuff.


----------



## MandaMalice

Saw bunch of goodies at Garden Ridge in Webster TX, Dollar Tree in Friendswood, Texas, Tuesday Morning in Friendswood, Texas, Big Lots in Pearland, Texas & Family Dollar in Pearland, Texas. Took photos but I can't post links/photos yet :/


----------



## WitchyWolf

I LOVE the little Gargoyles


----------



## EvilDog

Anything new at The Costumer?


----------



## witchychick

For those of you who have a 99 cent only store,the one near me has a aisle full of cool Halloween stuff.  We didn't take pics but we bought some cool Halloween things like shot glasses with fake blood in them and skulls on the outside,a bloody apron,a stuffed pumpkin{i's like a stuffed animal} with jack 'o lanterns on the outside of it,a doormat that has Boo on it,a spiderweb basket with a couple of spiders on it,a little Halloween snowglobe with black snow,halloween nail stickers,and a little zombie like windup toy with funky hair. Oh,and a hand with a stake so you can put it in the ground. It also has a chain on it so maybe you can buy lots of them and make a fence. Sorry for no pics,we just didn't take any.


----------



## MandaMalice

We are fixing to head out to see what we can find today! Here are some photos from yesterday and the week before...

Garden Ridge in Webster TX 









Dollar Tree in Friendswood, Texas









Tuesday Morning in Friendswood, Texas









Big Lots in Pearland, Texas









Family Dollar in Pearland, Texas









And that silly ham with the pretty hair in my youngest son, Cash. (He just turned 11 in May) His also has a YouTube page with videos about our Halloween block party/haunt build: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW1NRuKzGqexlL0O30AHuUg


----------



## MrMordrid

Evil you live in the Schenectady /Albany area?


----------



## Jules17

Any sightings at HomeGoods yet? I haven't been over there yet so I may have to stop by on my way home from work to see. I would think they should have stuff out any day now since we're finally into August.


----------



## Penumbra

I stopped by Michaels and they had a lot of stuff out including a rocker skeleton similar to what Grandin Road has for $95. I also stopped by Tuesday Morning and they had started putting some stuff out,


----------



## Miller22

Jules17 said:


> Any sightings at HomeGoods yet? I haven't been over there yet so I may have to stop by on my way home from work to see. I would think they should have stuff out any day now since we're finally into August.


I popped in last Friday and nothing - but that's in WA.


----------



## Jules17

Miller22 said:


> I popped in last Friday and nothing - but that's in WA.


I did stop by HomeGoods and nothing....not even an area cleared out in anticipation.


----------



## HexMe

MrMordrid said:


> Evil you live in the Schenectady /Albany area?


I live in Albany!


----------



## handybear

Started seeing the Funkin pumpkins on sale at Jo-Anns 30% off this week


----------



## Miller22

Jules17 said:


> I did stop by HomeGoods and nothing....not even an area cleared out in anticipation.


Same here


----------



## sumrtym

HomeGoods here had some kids costumes Yankee Candle Halloween scents. That's it so far.


----------



## 22606

Before anyyone gets in a tizzy, HomeGoods and Marshalls will probably have some items out by the middle of the month, based on past experiences. I have never seen them set up the Halloween section this early, although I also would not mind


----------



## Paint It Black

Reporting in...Went into Rite Aid and Walmart today for other items. No Halloween at either store.


----------



## EvilDog

Paint It Black said:


> Reporting in...Went into Rite Aid and Walmart today for other items. No Halloween at either store.


I work for rite aid and we won't do halloween til middle of the month. Should be soon. Boy do i luv getting to see the halloween first!  then buying it of course!!!  <3


----------



## MandaMalice

The Dollar Tree here in town (Friendswood, Texas) has boxes out, but they haven't up packed them. My son is NOT very happy about this:









Tuesday Morning in Webster, Texas is looking GREAT! We got lots of stuff for around the house today:









Big Lots in Webster, Texas









Michael's in Webster, Texas

















Pier 1 Imports and Carter's Webster, Texas

















Party City is getting ready to unpack. Webster Texas









Marshall's Webster Texas









Jo-Ann's Webster Texas









And it's 'Back To School' time at the Dollar Tree in Webster, Texas


----------



## chromachord

Manda, wow! Your son is awesome, too. Hopefully, if I ever have kids, they love Halloween as much (or at least go along for the ride and have some fun).

I don't know if I said it before, but my local Party City will have stuff up by the end of this week. Or at least that's what the cashier told me!


----------



## adam

Home Goods usually has a few items out around August 15h, more to the middle/end of the month. I checked my ios photos, last year and year before were mid to late august


----------



## brokendoll

I decorate my home in a gothic victorian style year-round, but the shopping is definitely best for me in September and October! Lots of skulls, oddities, creepy dolls, and tombstones abound in my house...including coffin shaped bookcases! I just stumbled upon this website and I can barely put my laptop down to go to work, I am always on! Thank you to everyone for the pics, tips, and ideas!


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Love the photos Manda and your son looks like he's having a lot of fun! I was just wondering if Tuesday Morning was setting up yet, and thanks to you I now have the answer!


----------



## MandaMalice

Tarker Midnight said:


> Love the photos Manda and your son looks like he's having a lot of fun! I was just wondering if Tuesday Morning was setting up yet, and thanks to you I now have the answer!


Thanks! He is such a ham!

This is what we got at Tuesday Morning today









And this is the Halloween Town Dollar Tree has this year. It's called "Tombstone Corners"


----------



## MrMordrid

HexMe said:


> I live in Albany!


I live in Schenectady


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Oh, def. gonna have to check out that village at Dollar Tree (and oh dear, don't need more village pieces /o\ ) Thanks for the heads up!

Not really a sighting, but the Barista at Starbucks said the fall flavors should be out on time this year.


----------



## Paint It Black

Great finds, Manda. Your photos are so fun!!


----------



## bsteele007

Home Goods in Tinley Park IL has 2 end caps of Halloween items out now


----------



## RCIAG

My HomeGoods has nothing, nada, zip.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

My neighbor works at the Roseville, CA Home Goods. This morning she told me that they JUST started getting Halloween décor into her location. I have yet to check though.


----------



## NocturnaNoir

I stopped by Home Goods in my way home last night, and all there was was half of an endcap of Yankee Candle Halloween themed jar candles. Not one in my favorite scent either. That would have at least made the extra mileage worthwhile. I'll be checking back on their restocking days (Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday) and I'll keep you updated.


----------



## MrMordrid

We received 3 boxes of lights at Lowes.


----------



## EvilDog

Here what rite aid has. Also fall,stuff. BOORRING! Here is what we like.  











Also i bought some fall leaves.


----------



## Miller22

Wifeofrankie said:


> My neighbor works at the Roseville, CA Home Goods. This morning she told me that they JUST started getting Halloween décor into her location. I have yet to check though.


Why should you have to go, you have a spy on the inside who should be sending you photos! Jeeeez


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Villages, Lights, Animated stuff all at Michael's (Not cheep as usual. )


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

MrMordrid said:


> We received 3 boxes of lights at Lowes.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do you know what is inside those boxes....


----------



## jamesravenwood

OMG does that really say "Keep calm and zombie on".... Can that played out phrase go away already?! That ranks right up there with glittered Halloween items....ick.


----------



## bsteele007

just an fyi some target stores have their annual Halloween Barbie on shelves . crestwood Il target has them out


----------



## MandaMalice

Ween12amEternal said:


> Oh, def. gonna have to check out that village at Dollar Tree (and oh dear, don't need more village pieces /o\ ) Thanks for the heads up!


Our Dollar Tree in town (Friendswood, Texas) finally unpacked everything and it's all too cute









And this is from the Tuesday Morning in Town. They said they got another truck today and will be unpacking and stocking it this week


----------



## Crazylady13

I am bad' just hit Dollarama and they didn't have all their stuff out but they did have the boxes, grabbed some skeletons for my cherry tree need another 20 to do the whole house, attack of the killer skeletons this year!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Went to my Home Goods today on my lunch break and they had two small sections of shelves with Halloween/ Fall stuff. Some glass pumpkins, glass owls, those glitter haunted houses with little bottle brush trees, some halloween signs with different sayings, potion bottles like last year with the mercury glass look, a few other things but nothing new or really exciting. I don't have any pics so I'm pretty much useless....


----------



## EvilDog

disembodiedvoice said:


> Went to my Home Goods today on my lunch break and they had two small sections of shelves with Halloween/ Fall stuff. Some glass pumpkins, glass owls, those glitter haunted houses with little bottle brush trees, some halloween signs with different sayings, potion bottles like last year with the mercury glass look, a few other things but nothing new or really exciting. I don't have any pics so I'm pretty much useless....


No need for pics. We get what ya mean.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

I went to 2 Home Goods tonight. I'll try to post the pictures I took. They are just now putting stuff out.


----------



## Wifeofrankie




----------



## Wifeofrankie




----------



## Wifeofrankie

No Headless horseman stuff yet, or cool bust.


----------



## MissKitty

Wifeofrankie, I love you long time!!


----------



## Always Wicked

i really want one of those pumpkins with the skulls on it.. the black one.. i think it was in the second pic!!!


----------



## thanosstar

party city in cedar rapids iowa now has halloween decor up


----------



## Spookybella977

Love all the pics!!!!


----------



## RCIAG

The only thing about those pics that make me sad (but would make my husband very happy) is no new busts so far!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

jamesravenwood said:


> OMG does that really say "Keep calm and zombie on".... Can that played out phrase go away already?! That ranks right up there with glittered Halloween items....ick.


Yeah I know right! You have to keep in mind that Michael's is more of a "Home Decore" type of store. So they usually don't sell huge props like other stores do.


----------



## Miller22

RCIAG said:


> The only thing about those pics that make me sad (but would make my husband very happy) is no new busts so far!


There's threads for other stores, can there be a homegoods thread? I'd be all over that man!


----------



## RCIAG

Miller22 said:


> There's threads for other stores, can there be a homegoods thread? I'd be all over that man!


There finally is one!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136251-home-goods-2014-a.html


----------



## Miller22

RCIAG said:


> There finally is one!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136251-home-goods-2014-a.html


Yeah I just saw it after reading this thread. I tend to read my subscribed to threads first and then check out general halloween.


----------



## Me-N-Hagatha

Michael's in Litteton Colorado has full display already.


----------



## MandaMalice

Cracker Barrel today









http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/Halloween-Collections/b/9774677011


----------



## MandaMalice

Wifeofrankie said:


> No Headless horseman stuff yet, or cool bust.


When I first read this I thought it said you had found Headless Horseman stuff and I almost had a FIT! I guess this would be the right crowd to sympathize with just how hard it has been to have the old grade school kid (you know of) to be obsessed with Washington Irving's Legend of Sleepy Hollow


----------



## sumrtym

MandaMalice said:


> When I first read this I thought it said you had found Headless Horseman stuff and I almost had a FIT! I guess this would be the right crowd to sympathize with just how hard it has been to have the old grade school kid (you know of) to be obsessed with Washington Irving's Legend of Sleepy Hollow


They've had two different headless horseman statues/figurines in the past, and last year, a snow globe with him on his horse holding his pumpkin head....and the head lit up.


----------



## Miller22

Big Lots in Covington WA has stuff up (no fortune teller sign) - with more boxes to put up.

Dollar Tree has a few end caps and boxes ready to go out.

PierOne has fall and halloween up


----------



## MandaMalice

Ross' in League City, Texas









And we had to go back to Cracker Barrel at get this  As soon as Cash post a YouTube video, I'll share it here


----------



## NocturnaNoir

I just left Marshalls in San Diego. Nothing.


----------



## gloomycatt

Ween12amEternal said:


> Oh, def. gonna have to check out that village at Dollar Tree (and oh dear, don't need more village pieces /o\ ) Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Not really a sighting, but the Barista at Starbucks said the fall flavors should be out on time this year.


I can almost taste the pumpkin spice frappucino....


----------



## EvilDog

gloomycatt said:


> I can almost taste the pumpkin spice frappucino....


Pumpkin spice hot chocolate,coffee,cider. OMG!! YUMMY!!!!


----------



## ichasiris

Ugh, I am getting so impatient! All I noticed today at WalMart was there was an unusually larger amount of autumn scented items in the Febreze/candle/Airwick aisle.

I was getting my usual "Snuggle" scented Airwick but grabbed the Apple Spice instead so that I can start making my apartment at least SMELL Halloweeny! Lots of different pumpkin stuff though too. Ahhh, I'm so excited!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MandaMalice said:


> .......
> And we had to go back to Cracker Barrel at get this  As soon as Cash post a YouTube video, I'll share it here


If you get the video ready to post please add it under the Cracker Barrel 2014 thread. I know a few people have been curious about that one. 

I haven't been into my ROSS stores yet to check out Halloween but I bought that same purple skull you got last year. I like the other one as well. Think I will stop by next week. ROSS tends to put out fairly early.


----------



## MandaMalice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you get the video ready to post please add it under the Cracker Barrel 2014 thread. I know a few people have been curious about that one.
> 
> I haven't been into my ROSS stores yet to check out Halloween but I bought that same purple skull you got last year. I like the other one as well. Think I will stop by next week. ROSS tends to put out fairly early.


 Will do! It's pretty cute!

This year and next is gonna be GREAT since Halloween will fall on a weekend. Cause that means more people having parties and more stores stocking up for that. Of course that means a few drys years for awhile... But for now, BRING ON THE HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stochey

I got these guys at Half Price Books today for just $5.99 a piece! They will go great for my NBC patio!


----------



## All Hollows Eve

Meant to post this the other day...I stopped at AC Moore and they had quite a bit of Halloween/Fall


----------



## awokennightmare

I forgot to take pictures, but the Christmas Tree Shop had some Fall and Halloween out. There will be more in the future so I'll take some pictures once they're all set up. Kirkland Home also had theirs out. I grabbed some cool light up canvas haunted house paintings.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Cracker barrel the first two pictures is a haunted suit case. Press a button and this happens.


----------



## EvilDog

Love the signs.  lol


----------



## Hilda

I love AUGUST!! All the goodies in the stores. Has me humming this song while filling my carts. 
Only I Halloweenified the lyrics. 









The Countdown to Halloween Waltz
(sung to the tune of Sinatra’s The Christmas Waltz) 
Broken window panes
Candles flicker inside
Painted warning signs on the trees
Halloween is on it’s way
We’ve filled our carts with things
Creepy things for you and for me
It’s that time of year Halloweeniacs love
Every skull you buy seems to say
“Halloween draws near, may your haunting dreams come true.”
And this knocked-off song of mine in three-quarter time
Wishes you and yours the same thing too.

~ Hilda


----------



## punkineater

Hopefully I'm not replicating a post~saw this cute Skel-E-Squirrel on the 'What On Earth' site:


----------



## booswife02

Pet Smart today. These are aquarium items that could also be used for other things


----------



## booswife02

Pet Smart pet beds and food bowls are awesome!


----------



## EvilDog

Those are cute!  i like the devil.


----------



## booswife02

Scheels today


----------



## Paint It Black

Booswife, I love the pumpkin pillow that is on the chair in the last photo. I have never heard of this store though.


----------



## EvilDog

Paint It Black said:


> Booswife, I love the pumpkin pillow that is on the chair in the last photo. I have never heard of this store though.


I have not either.


----------



## booswife02

I asked at checkout and the clerk said they are mid west stores


----------



## Windborn

Was surprised at Wal-Mart today!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Has anyone been in Kirklands yet? I drove by one last week but didn't have the time to stop in. I did notice that they had a halloween banner above their door so am sure they are stocked already. Not sure if we have a 2014 Kirklands Halloween thread yet or not but if someone has photos to post, please start one if not.


----------



## Cody Holmes

Here is the witch from Big Lots!


----------



## EvilDog

Can anyone get items from different stores and sell items to members who don't have that store near them?


----------



## Cody Holmes

and here is the video for the big lots witch!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Big Lots has a witch?! Look forward to the video. Can you tell us how much she was?


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Windborn said:


> Was surprised at Wal-Mart today!


I love them all!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Spookybella977 said:


> Kirklands!!!!!!!!


I love how sugar skulls have appeared everywhere!


----------



## Cody Holmes

Hmm...guess my video didn't load right! But yes, they have this witch for $49.99 at Big Lots this year


----------



## booswife02

Cody that witch looks well worth $50

I'll go to Kirklands tomorrow for pictures!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

booswife02 said:


> Pet Smart today. These are aquarium items that could also be used for other things



Time to update the Aquarium again it seems


----------



## sweet&sinister

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Has anyone been in Kirklands yet? I drove by one last week but didn't have the time to stop in. I did notice that they had a halloween banner above their door so am sure they are stocked already. Not sure if we have a 2014 Kirklands Halloween thread yet or not but if someone has photos to post, please start one if not.


The pictures from Kirklands are posted on page 43.


----------



## Juno_b

Hilda said:


> I love AUGUST!! All the goodies in the stores. Has me humming this song while filling my carts.
> Only I Halloweenified the lyrics.
> 
> View attachment 207728
> 
> 
> The Countdown to Halloween Waltz
> (sung to the tune of Sinatra’s The Christmas Waltz)
> Broken window panes
> Candles flicker inside
> Painted warning signs on the trees
> Halloween is on it’s way
> We’ve filled our carts with things
> Creepy things for you and for me
> It’s that time of year Halloweeniacs love
> Every skull you buy seems to say
> “Halloween draws near, may your haunting dreams come true.”
> And this knocked-off song of mine in three-quarter time
> Wishes you and yours the same thing too.
> 
> ~ Hilda


I love this version of the song! Finally, an anthem while I am shopping at the Home Good store aisles!


----------



## ichasiris

Saw this stuff at the Barnes and Noble Cafe yesterday.


----------



## Bethany

I need to follow this thread.............
maybe I shouldn't.........  I'll be running all over the area!!


----------



## booswife02

Bethany this thread is addicting. I go to a new store everyday!


----------



## Juno_b

booswife02 said:


> I asked at checkout and the clerk said they are mid west stores


Here's a website link to check for locations:
http://www.scheels.com/shop/ScheelsLocationsView?catalogId=10051&langId=-1&storeId=10151

There isn't one in Michigan


----------



## booswife02

Thanks Juno!


----------



## Juno_b

Anytime 

I noticed on their website that they do offer free shipping for $50 and up. I didn't see anything Halloween featured there yet.


----------



## EvilDog

Cookies look good. But I bet expensive.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Walgreens goodies! Tried the caramel macchiato is amazing!


----------



## booswife02

Couldn't find a hobby lobby thread. I'm sure I'm just over looking it. They had two little end caps out but they are coming!


----------



## booswife02

And as promised I got more kirklands pics. I'm totally jealous of anyone who buys the initial Jack o lanterns. They don't carry the letter E.


----------



## booswife02

I love their pictures and canvas's


----------



## Always Wicked

booswife02 said:


> I love their pictures and canvas's


i bought 3 of their canvases last year 90% off.. needless to say.. WHOOO HOOO.. i like the news for this year..


----------



## Bethany

Going to check out Ross, TJ Maxx & Kirklands tomorrow. Need to do some shopping at Sam's & hit the vet's on my way home for cat food.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

An add in the paper for a new glade fall collection new smell is called 

Pumpkin pie diner 
Red apple bakery 
Sage & thyme market


----------



## booswife02

AlwaysWicked cyber high five for getting those canvas s 90% off!!!


----------



## DeppMaster

I'm so excited that I finally located lanterns I've been looking for at Tractor Supply on clearance! It's fun to walk up to something when it's not even on your mind. I went to get cat food and got these really cool lanterns for my pirate scenes.


----------



## EvilDog

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> View attachment 208130
> 
> Walgreens goodies! Tried the caramel macchiato is amazing!


So glad i already ate. Some look good but most BLECH!! :s


----------



## torturedserenity

I can't believe I haven't been to the lexington HOMEGOODS yet! Hopefully this weekend!


----------



## juliaghoulia

DeppMaster said:


> I'm so excited that I finally located lanterns I've been looking for at Tractor Supply on clearance! It's fun to walk up to something when it's not even on your mind. I went to get cat food and got these really cool lanterns for my pirate scenes.
> View attachment 208217


I never even THINK about Tractor Supply for anything and there is one about a mile from my house - have to check it out this weekend!


----------



## PunkinGal

TnHorrorFan said:


> Cracker barrel the first two pictures is a haunted suit case. Press a button and this happens.
> 
> View attachment 207687
> 
> 
> View attachment 207688
> 
> 
> View attachment 207689
> 
> 
> View attachment 207691
> 
> 
> View attachment 207692
> 
> 
> View attachment 207693
> 
> 
> View attachment 207694
> 
> 
> View attachment 207695



By chance do you remember how much the "your love is better than pumpkin flavored anything" sign was? My bf and I have a running joke about how I'm in love with pumpkin... I'd love to hang this up, lol.


----------



## matrixmom

juliaghoulia said:


> I never even THINK about Tractor Supply for anything and there is one about a mile from my house - have to check it out this weekend!



How much for the lanterns??? FYI they have some great half barrels too


----------



## diggerc

It's not strictly Halloween but I've been collecting universal monsters from Toys r Us for some time and new ones are due out next month.
www.toysrus.com/.../universal-monsters


----------



## EvilDog

diggerc said:


> It's not strictly Halloween but I've been collecting universal monsters from Toys r Us for some time and new ones are due out next month.
> www.toysrus.com/.../universal-monsters


Page not found.


----------



## DieselFreak

Not sure if anyone else has already seen/posted this. But Dollar General now has Halloween stuff out! I didn't have my phone on me in the store or I'd have gotten pics. I'll go back in tomorrow and do that. I got these swords($4) and knives($1) and also a couple decorations for my classroom($1)


----------



## diggerc

EvilDog said:


> Page not found.


Sorry thats what I get for trying to post a link from work.
I'll fix it tonight.
In the meantime google "toys r us universal monsters" that'll get you there.


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night

I like that "what's creeping up behind you" sign


----------



## MT_Grave

I'm REALLY looking forwards to Biog Lots opening in my home town. No more driving 90 miles to get stuff...


----------



## Penumbra

I went back to Ben Franklins and they had stuff.


----------



## Miller22

Spirit_In_The_Night said:


> I like that "what's creeping up behind you" sign


I like it too - but I like the one I found on Etsy better. It's B/W.


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night

^ That would be even better. I'll have to see if I can find that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Costco Online Pose-N-Stay Skeletons available to non-members*

Just a heads up for those that don't live near a Costco to get the Pose-N-Stay skeletons, deadhouseplant in the Costco thread in the prop Section said that they just ordered a skeleton from Costco online. Said you didn't have to be a member to order it online. Also posted that his skeleton shipped already.

Here's a link to the Skeleton Page. Shipping's not that bad.

http://www.costco.com/60"-Pose-n-St...=Pose+n+stay+skeleton&langId=-1&storeId=10301


----------



## Bethany

They charge an extra % for not being a member & then there is shipping & handling. Guess I'll just go with Walgreens. About the same price when all is said & done.


----------



## Nega Knight

Made my first official rounds a couple days ago. Local Big Lots had a couple of shelves of stuff; mostly leftovers but I'll take what I can get. Dollar Tree had plenty of autumn stuff, but nothing specifically Halloweeny except a few tiny light up jack o'lanterns. Walgreen's has candy, but not really displayed, just sitting on the top shelf of their seasonal aisle. Rite-Aid had their fall stuff out and one small stand of little Halloween things: socks hand towels, that sort of stuff.


----------



## diggerc

Fixed it.

http://www.toysrus.com/search/index...me+Secondary/Diamond+Select&fd=Diamond+Select

http://www.toysrus.com/search/index...eywords=monster bank&origkw=monster+bank&sr=1


----------



## WitchyKitty

I was just at my Hobby Lobby and they put out actual Halloween stuff...it was too busy over there to get any full shelf pics, but here's a few things I saw that I loved!!







































I also saw Walmart started to put out Halloween stuff in the jewelery dept.


----------



## Shadowbat

Bath & Body Works had out some of their new Fall scented candles. 3 or 4 new Pumpkin scents. May pick up a couple when they go on sale.

Kohls had out their Fall and Halloween towels, rugs, etc.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Don't know if this has already been discussed, but Improvements Catalog is rather disappointing this year. In fairness, they did add a number of items recently, but many are overpriced.(The same pair of pumpkin porch light covers that sold for maybe $10 last year, are now listed for $29.99 !)


----------



## 22606

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Don't know if this has already been discussed, but Improvements Catalog is rather disappointing this year.


You certainly are not kidding, Saruman... The last two years' offerings were far better.


----------



## Cody Holmes

Here are some of Gemmy's new props! Many more are on the site. Go to www.gemmy.com to see the rest. Once you click on an item to view it, it will tell you what stores it will be carried in.


----------



## EvilDog

Cool. Teeth in glass!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That one got me too! Don't know why and wonder what it says if it talks. I could actually see maybe a set of Dracula teeth under there with some Bite me language...


----------



## Bethany

Cody Holmes said:


> Here are some of Gemmy's new props! Many more are on the site. Go to www.gemmy.com to see the rest. Once you click on an item to view it, it will tell you what stores it will be carried in.
> View attachment 208955


WHY must you put those images in my head!!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Set my first halloween display for hallmark.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

WitchyKitty said:


> I was just at my Hobby Lobby and they put out actual Halloween stuff...it was too busy over there to get any full shelf pics, but here's a few things I saw that I loved!!
> 
> View attachment 208898
> View attachment 208899
> View attachment 208900
> View attachment 208901
> View attachment 208902
> View attachment 208903
> 
> 
> I also saw Walmart started to put out Halloween stuff in the jewelery dept.


Loving the mugs!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

From dollar general!


----------



## MandaMalice

Man of man we have got a GREAT haul these last few days!!!!!

Hallmark in Webster, Texas









Marshal's in Webster, Texas









Kirklands in Webster, Texas 









TJMaxx in League City, Texas









Ross in League City, Texas









Michaels in League City, Texas









And we spotted a Spirit Halloween sighting in Webster, Texas at the Point Nasa shopping center!


----------



## EvilDog

Hallmark has the cutest halloween. Spirit has the creepy. Which i love. Younger did not.


----------



## bellelostdrake

MandaMalice said:


> Man of man we have got a GREAT haul these last few days!!!!!
> 
> Ross in League City, Texas


Ohhh my gosh, that Cemetery gate, sign, not sure what to call it, is awesome! How much was it?


----------



## Bethany

Believe the price was $24.99. If I had seen those at my store I would not have been able to resist buying!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Man love the cemetery gate. I could've given that a good home too. Lol


----------



## MandaMalice

bellelostdrake said:


> Ohhh my gosh, that Cemetery gate, sign, not sure what to call it, is awesome! How much was it?


Only $24.99!!!! Made my Hubby get BOTH of them (There was only two) I'm so in love with them!!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

The cemetery gate is cool!

Question: Anything in CVS or Walgreens yet??? Does anyone remember when they start putting out Halloween?


----------



## EvilDog

Paint It Black said:


> The cemetery gate is cool!
> 
> Question: Anything in CVS or Walgreens yet??? Does anyone remember when they start putting out Halloween?


I was in cvs the other day and nothing


----------



## Lon2

I think Labor Day weekend or the weekend after is when most stores start to put their stuff out. I have seen stuff in Big Lots and Dollar General already though.


----------



## EvilDog

Hopefully when I go to work the week before vacation i will have a treat for you Guys.


----------



## DavyKnoles

Me and Rose went out to dinner the other night to meet another boat captain named Lorretta, and I found this...




Next paycheck, I'll be back. 'Specially since their meatloaf ain't half bad!


----------



## EvilDog

DavyKnoles said:


> Me and Rose went out to dinner the other night to meet another boat captain named Lorretta, and I found this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next paycheck, I'll be back. 'Specially since their meatloaf ain't half bad!




Found what? Its private.


----------



## MandaMalice

Paint It Black said:


> The cemetery gate is cool!
> 
> Question: Anything in CVS or Walgreens yet??? Does anyone remember when they start putting out Halloween?


As soon as the 'Back to School' stuff goes of clearance!


----------



## DavyKnoles

Oops. Sorry. You can view it now. I hope.


----------



## jcorteseus

I sooo agree with you matrixmom, you couldnt have said it any better!!


----------



## Eviejenn

I work at Big Lots corporate headquarters and I know they've starting sending stuff out to our stores. I saw some of the Halloween merch in pre-production and we have some nice stuff this year. All garden stuff is on clearance so I've stocked up on edging fencing to use around graves in the cemetery, as well as LED lanterns (really nice antique-looking ones!). BL also has shepherd hooks on clearance, which I use to hang lanterns around the cemetery.


----------



## EvilDog

DavyKnoles said:


> Oops. Sorry. You can view it now. I hope.


Nope i am sorry i cant


----------



## DavyKnoles

DavyKnoles said:


> Me and Rose went out to dinner the other night to meet another boat captain named Lorretta, and I found this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next paycheck, I'll be back. 'Specially since their meatloaf ain't half bad!


Somehow the video didn't play last night when I posted it.  Might have had something to do with the rum. Captain Morgan is quite a trickster, after all. But anyway, here it is.


----------



## MummyOf5

Loved your video! I actually have something similar to that, that I bought several years ago at Sam's Club. There were 3 of them that sang different songs. 1 was the purple people eater and I think there was a ghost and a frankenstein monster. Gotta ask the kids if those are still hanging around in the toy boxes somewhere


----------



## mdna2014

Penumbra said:


> I went back to Ben Franklins and they had stuff.


Ben Franklins was the best store when I was growing up. I can't believe they are still around. We got all the Biestel decor there.


----------



## Reaper Wench

I was in Walgreens Saturday; they did not have anything out. I asked the manager when he would be stocking Halloween items and he said they should start putting it out September 22nd. I was so bummed! September 22? He clearly is not a Halloween fan because he was kind of rude about it.


----------



## Shadowbat

Little Debbie has their Fall cakes and Pumpkin Delights out!


----------



## MandaMalice

Great stuff at Hobby Lobby BUT everything BUT Halloween stuff was 40%. So I'll wait. Webster, Texas









Marshal's Home Goods today in Webster, Texas

















Kirkland's in Webster, Texas
























Our new umbrella stand 

Found TWO MORE Cemetery gate signs at Ross' today & of course we bought both of them too  Webster, Texas


----------



## Bethany

OK I'm gonna say it. It irritates me that Hobby Lobby picks & choses what is "against their religious beliefs". 
(Steps off soap box)

Was in Dollar general & they were putting out Christmas Toys!!! WHAT?! I asked about Halloween & he said maybe a week or 2. I don't get it. They'd sell more at full price if they'd put it out earlier..


----------



## GhoulishDentist

Shadowbat said:


> Little Debbie has their Fall cakes and Pumpkin Delights out!


Where Shadowbat? I love the Delights!


----------



## Shadowbat

I work at Giant Eagle. They should be everywhere now though. All the depots usually get their snack cakes about the same time, so all the salesmen should have them.


----------



## MandaMalice

Bethany said:


> OK I'm gonna say it. It irritates me that Hobby Lobby picks & choses what is "against their religious beliefs".
> (Steps off soap box)


My Hubby and I feel the same way. Felt bad even going in. But Halloween must not suffer. I told my Hubby I felt like them having all holiday and fall decor BUT Halloween 40% was some kind of 'religious persecution' of something


----------



## RCIAG

I LOVE the new focus on Day of the Dead stuff. Maybe it's because I just like skellys but the DotD stuff is just so much more colorful than most Halloween stuff.


----------



## RCIAG

Bethany said:


> OK I'm gonna say it. It irritates me that Hobby Lobby picks & choses what is "against their religious beliefs".(Steps off soapbox)


I agree. I'm glad we don't have any around where I live in MD. I'd be way too torn between my hatred of the owners & their policies & the cool stuff in the stores . I don't think I've ever been in a Hobby Lobby either. There was one in VA Beach near where we stay but it went out of business & now it's a Salvation Army store instead.


----------



## Tiberius

MandaMalice said:


> My Hubby and I feel the same way. Felt bad even going in. But Halloween must not suffer. I told my Hubby I felt like them having all holiday and fall decor BUT Halloween 40% was some kind of 'religious persecution' of something


Every Sunday Hobby Lobby has a 40% off coupon in our paper. It cannot be used on items already marked down. So you might check your papers if you are looking for coupons.


----------



## MandaMalice

tiberius said:


> every sunday hobby lobby has a 40% off coupon in our paper. It cannot be used on items already marked down. So you might check your papers if you are looking for coupons.


thank you!!!!


----------



## MandaMalice

RCIAG said:


> I LOVE the new focus on Day of the Dead stuff. Maybe it's because I just like skellys but the DotD stuff is just so much more colorful than most Halloween stuff.


I am born and raised on Texas' gulf coast. A part of Texas that once was Mexico. Hispanic culture is a HUGE part of my life (For a 'white girl'  ) So of course my family is having a love/hate thing with all of the Day of The Dead art. We know of so many REAL Day of The Dead artist that these stores/companies are taking money out of their pockets. Is there a board on here were you can promote artist? Cause if y'all like the stuff I've taken photos of in stores, I know guys that blow that out of the water!


----------



## RCIAG

MandaMalice said:


> IWe know of so many REAL Day of The Dead artist that these stores/companies are taking money out of their pockets. Is there a board on here were you can promote artist? Cause if y'all like the stuff I've taken photos of in stores, I know guys that blow that out of the water!


Post 'em here! Well not in this thread but in the "For Sale" section or maybe a thread in Off Topic.


----------



## starynatu

The only halloween store here in So Cal is "Spirit"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

starynatu said:


> The only halloween store here in So Cal is "Spirit"



Not sure what part of so cal you are in but that's not true. In fact there are several all-year round stores, which being a nor cal person I'm kind of jealous about.

http://www.halloweentownstore.com

http://www.halloweenclub.com/Locations

and of course you have http://www.dappercadaver.com

and http://www.riphalloween.com/stores/ and http://www.shophalloweenadventure.com/storelocations.html

Halloween City, sister holiday store of Party City, will be in so cal. They don't have their store list up yet but here's a link to their website and if you look at the California job listings, you can get a feel for the cities they are filling positions in. The store list should be up soon though. http://www.halloweencity.com

another seasonal store would be http://www.halloweenillusions.com/home.html


Welcome to Halloween Forum!


----------



## Uncle Steed

Halloweentown is amazing.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Big Lots in Flint, MI:


----------



## Uncle Steed

Reaper Wench said:


> I was in Walgreens Saturday; they did not have anything out. I asked the manager when he would be stocking Halloween items and he said they should start putting it out September 22nd. I was so bummed! September 22? He clearly is not a Halloween fan because he was kind of rude about it.


What a bunch of crap he told you. Guarantee they will have their stuff out early September. It would be suicide for them to wait that long.


----------



## Tiberius

MandaMalice said:


> thank you!!!!


You're welcome. Anything to help the Halloween cause.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Reaper Wench said:


> I was in Walgreens Saturday; they did not have anything out. I asked the manager when he would be stocking Halloween items and he said they should start putting it out September 22nd. I was so bummed! September 22? He clearly is not a Halloween fan because he was kind of rude about it.


I service a Walgreens for hallmark and asked last week one of the managers. They already had the candy out! The other stuff will follow soon. I think your store is waiting way too late.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Uncle Steed said:


> Big Lots in Flint, MI:
> View attachment 209630
> View attachment 209631
> View attachment 209632
> View attachment 209633
> View attachment 209634


Loving the photos, thank you!


----------



## MandaMalice

We saw this today at a Ross' in Houston, Texas. 








It was almost THREE FEET tall and it's eyes were suppose to light up. (No batteries in that store) It was $69.99. The thing was HUGE! Had the manager look around for batteries and tried to get them to knock down the price since we didn't know if it worked. But they just said to bring it back if it didn't. (I didn't tell them that I just wanted the price to wiggle. We could get the damn thing to light!) It was HUGE! But we had to walk away. $70 is a lot to drop this early in the season (We put back all year for Halloween shopping) I'm not gonna lie, I'm hurting...


----------



## kittyvibe

The Spirit store is open in Clearwater, FL


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just saw that What On Earth has a skeletal squirrel and cat too, in addition to the dog.

Here's the squirrel: http://m.whatonearthcatalog.com/catalog/qs/detail/CN2706


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

Menards is STARTING to put out shelving for the new stuff.
So far from what i can tell they will sell the Life Size medusa and Dropping head witch. This was from last saturday so i will go back to Menards to film a video of the new stuff.


----------



## EvilDog

If there is anything out at work i will sneak a few pics in.  going next week before my two weeks off.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Sam's club and ross dress for less 
































Target


----------



## Bethany

OH How I miss Menard's


----------



## EvilDog

I want pumpkin spice coffee now!!


----------



## RCIAG

HOLY HUCK!! IT'S BLOWMOLD HEAVEN UP THERE IN MENARDS!!

I've said it before & I'll say it again, I'm TOTES JELLY of all you people that have a Menards!!


----------



## Spookybella977

TnHorror I like that gold spider by any chance do you have a close up pic?


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Spookybella977 said:


> TnHorror I like that gold spider by any chance do you have a close up pic?


Sorry I didn't think to. Baby was getting cranky after being out all day.


----------



## Spookybella977

It's ok TnHorrow hopefully I can go to Ross on Friday!


----------



## Scarecrow1006

I stopped in Lowes yesterday and they had Halloween out. Here are a few vids



This and the Medusa head were the only tabletop items they had..I know lowes had less last year but this year a lot less animated items...




Medusa was missing a snake at the front It looks like someone ripped it out but it could just be a defect.




I posted more pictures in the Lowes,Menards, and Home Depot thread this is the link http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...es-menards-home-depot-halloween-2014-a-3.html


----------



## Eviejenn

I stopped by Big Lots the other day and snapped a few photos:

Glass Pumpkins


----------



## Cody Holmes

Dollar General!!






















They're just starting to put stuff out...they said more shipments to come in the next few weeks!


----------



## Eviejenn

More Big Lots decor:


----------



## Eviejenn

Big Lots:


----------



## Eviejenn

Also - I see on that we have a Friends & Family Day coming up at Big Lots on October 5th. I will have the 20% off coupon available electronically if anyone is interested.


----------



## Manon

OK, the Archer Farms Pumpkin coffee is disgusting, but the Green Mountain is made of sparkly wonderfulness and unicorn farts. I'm headed to Target right after work.


----------



## Windborn

Kroger pumpkins are here!

Even better we saw a sign for Halloween Express in our little town! First time to see them here!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Eviejenn said:


> Also - I see on that we have a Friends & Family Day coming up at Big Lots on October 5th. I will have the 20% off coupon available electronically if anyone is interested.



Haven't seen my email yet but I'm signed up for their newsletter so should be receiving something soon. People should know that the F&F days are open to the public on Sunday and there will be a coupon on their website for the general public. The 20% is for your entire purchase so pretty good time to shop. I love that it comes before halloween. 

CostPlus World Market also has a F&F weekend in October too I believe. Haven't seen anything in my email on that one either. Still kind of early.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Windborn said:


> Kroger pumpkins are here!
> 
> Even better we saw a sign for Halloween Express in our little town! First time to see them here!



This pumpkin design always makes me smile! I see them all over now. The ones I've examined were pretty heavy.


----------



## Shadowbat

Here's a quick vid of the animated witch offered by Pat Catans this year.


----------



## Shadowbat

...and here's another one of Pat Catans Halloween items. I almost grabbed this last year but didn't think it's work as well on carpet. Not a bad little accessory prop for $12.99 though.


----------



## RCIAG

Windborn said:


> Kroger pumpkins are here!


Some of those look like the terra cotta pumpkins Home Goods has. I like those giant ones on the top shelf.


----------



## HalloweenBride

Found these at Big Lots today. Runner was $9 and the pictures were $4


----------



## HalloweenBride

Found these at Big Lots today. Runner was $9 and the pictures were $4 

View attachment 210277


----------



## Uncle Steed

Love the Kroger pumpkins, also.


----------



## Uncle Steed

However they arrived at it, they really do have some awesome Halloween stuff, and zo6marlene is absolutely correct that this is what we should be discussing here.


----------



## Lon2

Menard's (midwestern Lowes-type store) and At Home (formerly Garden Ridge) have Halloween merchandise out. At Home has A LOT of Christmas stuff out though. Kind of sad seeing it overtake the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Lon2 said:


> Menard's (midwestern Lowes-type store) and At Home (formerly Garden Ridge) have Halloween merchandise out. At Home has A LOT of Christmas stuff out though. Kind of sad seeing it overtake the Halloween stuff.


It always bums me out a little. I think it's the price we pay for getting the Halloween stuff so early, merchants trying to beat each other for the 21% (a stat I saw) of early holiday shoppers.


----------



## EvilDog

I saw a Halloween Hall sign in balston Spa on Friday.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Joann in Flint, MI:


----------



## Uncle Steed

I'm gonna have to get that rug.


----------



## EvilDog

So much cool stuff.


----------



## Uncle Steed

EvilDog said:


> So much cool stuff.


Really dig all the vintage looking stuff there!


----------



## KissingCoffins

Ooh that "Pass The Poison" sign! I'm heading to Joann tomorrow for zippers and things for coffin purses I was comissioned to make 
*Etsy link in my profile*


----------



## Uncle Steed

KissingCoffins said:


> Ooh that "Pass The Poison" sign! I'm heading to Joann tomorrow for zippers and things for coffin purses I was comissioned to make
> *Etsy link in my profile*


My wife almost bought that, I think it was $9.99. We wound up with a really cool Halloween countdown sign, chalkboard front. Gonna hang it on the front door.


----------



## Gothikren

Halloween Bride ......omg I love the runner I am going to have to go get it..... is the bottom where the house and pumpkins etc are black made of like crushed velvet tho? (I'm allergic)


----------



## HexMe

EvilDog said:


> I saw a Halloween Hall sign in balston Spa on Friday.


I didn't even know Halloween Hall still existed?


----------



## EvilDog

HexMe said:


> I didn't even know Halloween Hall still existed?


Ditto.  i did not either.


----------



## Jules17

Target now has Halloween books in their dollar section. Titles that were available were: Frankenstein, Dr. Jeckell/Mr Hyde, Moby Dick, and Sleepy Hollow. Picked up five copies of Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Jules17 said:


> Target now has Halloween books in their dollar section. Titles that were available were: Frankenstein, Dr. Jeckell/Mr Hyde, Moby Dick, and Sleepy Hollow. Picked up five copies of Sleepy Hollow.


Oh I love these. I bought Sleepy Hollow for my 12 year old last year and she read it in one sitting, she was so excited. That ain't bad for a buck.


----------



## EvilDog

Books only a Buck?! Nice.


----------



## Cloe

Stopped into one of the Spirit stores near me. They didn't seem to have a few of the things I was interested in seeing on display. Manager said everything they have and all displays are set up. They have no idea what and if they get on the trucks but if it comes in they'll set it up. Here's what they had. I also took a pic of the fire and ice spotlight for those wondering if it was the same thing as GR.


----------



## EvilDog

Making me excited for Sept 3. WHEN I GO TO SPIRIT!!!!


----------



## 22606

Uncle Steed said:


> View attachment 210429


The cloche is amazing, and I also like the black skulls (gee, who would have guessed?). Thank you for the photos, Uncle Steed. The Jo-Ann that I visited the other day had perhaps the equivalent of half an aisle...



Gothikren said:


> ......omg I love the runner I am going to have to go get it..... is the bottom where the house and pumpkins etc are black made of like crushed velvet tho? (I'm allergic)


They have other colors, too. I want to say that the design _is_ velvet.



Jules17 said:


> Target now has Halloween books in their dollar section. Titles that were available were: Frankenstein, Dr. Jeckell/Mr Hyde, Moby Dick, and Sleepy Hollow. Picked up five copies of Sleepy Hollow.


Same as last year, although I am still glad to see them making a return.


Spirit has quite a bit set up there... Gracias por las fotos, Cloe


----------



## Shadowbat

Jules17 said:


> Target now has Halloween books in their dollar section. Titles that were available were: Frankenstein, Dr. Jeckell/Mr Hyde, Moby Dick, and Sleepy Hollow. Picked up five copies of Sleepy Hollow.



I've been waiting for these to hit. They always seem to have some seasonal type books in their dollar section. I picked up a Sleepy Hollow and Frankenstein last year and used them as part of prize bags. I'll probably do the same this year.


----------



## Madjoodie

Bed, Bath, and Beyond had some cute Halloween electric tart warmers. My favorite was the ghost (cute sayings on all of the gravestones that go around the bottom of the piece). I want to say these cost around $18 without a coupon.










They also had Yankee Candle Halloween items just coming out. I grabbed a tealight holder from the Magic School Collection.


----------



## HexMe

EvilDog said:


> Making me excited for Sept 3. WHEN I GO TO SPIRIT!!!!


Which one are you going to? I'm probably going to hit the one on Wolf Road one of these days...


----------



## RCIAG

Jules17 said:


> Target now has Halloween books in their dollar section. Titles that were available were: Frankenstein, Dr. Jeckell/Mr Hyde, Moby Dick, and Sleepy Hollow.


One of these things is not like the other.....Moby Dick? Really? The only thing horrific about that book is its existence & having to read it!!


----------



## creepymagic

I never thought of Moby Dick as a Halloween story either, but I suppose it would fit into the same category people put Jaws. "All that most maddens and torments; all the subtle demonisms of life and thought; all evil, to crazy Ahab, were visibly personified, and made practically assailable in Moby Dick."


----------



## Court023

is any one interested in Elvira sideshow collectible statue I have one fir sale private message me if interested


----------



## Jules17

Pottery Barn has free shipping today only. Promocode is FREESHIP. Here's the link to their Halloween items:
http://www.potterybarn.com/shop/accessories-decor/halloween-decor/?page=1


----------



## Madjoodie

Love all the fall foods out for powering up before a busy day of stalking Dollar Tree and TJ Maxx and JoAnnes...and now evidently Target too (thanks for the heads up about those books)! Eggs (of the Cadberry Scream variety) and fun toast....a breakfast of champions.


----------



## mamadada

Our Spirit is opening 9/5!!!!


----------



## Penumbra

mamadada said:


> Our Spirit is opening 9/5!!!!


You're lucky, I don't have a Spirit store anywhere near me this year.


----------



## RCIAG

My grocery store has had those Cadbury Scream Eggs for a couple of weeks now. I was hoping if I didn't mention them I wouldn't buy any. So far so good.


----------



## EvilDog

Mmmmmm pumpkin spiced bread!!


----------



## Bethany

Stopped in Tuesday Morning today & they had some Halloween there, unfotunatly the "Other Holiday" threw up all over.


----------



## Shadowbat

Our store received in 6 more pallets of Halloween candy. This is on top of the 6 we already got in. Definitely early this year.


----------



## bsteele007

spirit stores open in downers grove and Orland park Il


----------



## RCIAG

Shadowbat said:


> Our store received in 6 more pallets of Halloween candy. This is on top of the 6 we already got in. Definitely early this year.


WTF?!?! What do they do with what doesn't sell?!?


----------



## Shadowbat

RCIAG said:


> WTF?!?! What do they do with what doesn't sell?!?



LOL You're kidding, right? 


We have hardly any candy left over each season.


----------



## RCIAG

You haven't seen some of the stores stocked here. Usually several of them have a ton of the seasonal stuff left over, candy corn, candy pumpkins, the seasonal packaged stuff too. You know, the bags have fall leaves on them or things like the Reese's Pumpkins. Or just the downright weird stuff or stuff most people hate like the Halloween Pretzels or Goldfish or the Cadbury Scream Eggs (personally I like those things). There's always a ton of that stuff leftover. What happens to it?


----------



## Shadowbat

RCIAG said:


> You haven't seen some of the stores stocked here. Usually several of them have a ton of the seasonal stuff left over, candy corn, candy pumpkins, the seasonal packaged stuff too. You know, the bags have fall leaves on them or things like the Reese's Pumpkins. Or just the downright weird stuff or stuff most people hate like the Halloween Pretzels or Goldfish or the Cadbury Scream Eggs (personally I like those things). There's always a ton of that stuff leftover. What happens to it?



Any "day after" leftovers at our store gets marked down and it's gone within a couple days.


----------



## EvilDog

Rite aid where i work our candy sells fast. Some of the gross candies don't.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Our Spirit store is now open for business. I decided to wait a few days to check it out because I want to see what it looks like with all the displays up, and it's generally incomplete the first week.

Not sure if we're getting a Halloween City or not this year. Maybe they just gave up and let Spirit take a victory lap. They transform both of the local Party City stores, anyway.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

I need to find this right now.


----------



## RCIAG

EvilDog said:


> Rite aid where i work our candy sells fast. Some of the gross candies don't.


Yeah what happens to the gross candies? Sent back? Given away?


----------



## KissingCoffins

I'm lucky I'm near Halloween Clubs store. I had seen it before but only actually visited there to vend at their Spookshow event. But I was nine months pregnant at the time about to pop and didn't get to explore the warehouse.  I should have had one of their friendly staff show me around. They were very attentive to me both as a vendor and a ginormous preggo lady 
I'll be sure to explore the whole place next time!


----------



## EvilDog

RCIAG said:


> Yeah what happens to the gross candies? Sent back? Given away?


Not sure. Lol

Btw i did take pics of some new halloween items at work. Bought a Skelton too.  

Pics later


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I was in Menard's this afternoon and they have almost double the aisles and shelf space than I have ever known them to have in the past. There were a "ton" of those little diorama house so many of you collect, all lit up, motorized, very neat!
There was a $12.oo tall and real looking blow mold Skeleton there (I was impressed by him!)
Menards had a lot of stuff!


----------



## EvilDog

Items we have so far at my job. 

http://i60.tinypic.com/2yzfyab.jpg


----------



## Deadna

TnHorrorFan said:


> I need to find this right now.
> 
> View attachment 211099


OMG...hubby will die for this!


----------



## Shadowbat

They're out!


----------



## EvilDog

Yummy!  is the filling colored? Lol


----------



## Uncle Steed

Where did you get 'em?


----------



## MandaMalice

I've been letting these back up! But it's been BUSY around here! Back to school, sick foster puppy, dead bodies problems. You know, the usual stuff 

Marshall's Home Goods in Webster, Texas

















JoAnn Fabric in Webster, Texas

































Target in Webster, Texas








And doesn't this chair look like a coffin?!?









Ross' in Webster, Texas









Walmart in Pearland, Texas

















Tuesday Morning Friendswood, Texas


----------



## MandaMalice

Dollar General Pearland, Texas









Marshall's Home Goods in Galveston, Texas









Ross' in Galveston, Texas

















TJ Maxx Home Goods in League City, Texas









Ross' in League City, Texas









Then we hit the JACK POT the other day at the http://99only.com store! OhMyGod! Houston (Almeda), Texas

































Then yesterday in HEB in Friendswood, Texas
















These planter holders were too cute!


----------



## RCIAG

Sharknado & Waking Dead boxers !! Because nothing says "sexy" like giant sharks & bloody zombies!!


----------



## KissingCoffins

That hexagon chair! I could totally see it as a coffin  now to convince the hubby to get it..I DO need a chair for vending so I won't have to take the mommy throne in the truck.


----------



## Paint It Black

RCIAG said:


> Sharknado & Waking Dead boxers !! Because nothing says "sexy" like giant sharks & bloody zombies!!


LOL. I had to go back and look for those photos.


----------



## Thesmartmama

Amazing video of Halloween boutique at Roger's Gardens in Orange County, California. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sklhm2yJO4w


----------



## vwgirl

Thesmartmama said:


> Amazing video of Halloween boutique at Roger's Gardens in Orange County, California. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sklhm2yJO4w



I want to go live there, and they need to keep it that way year round. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

Uncle Steed said:


> Where did you get 'em?



Target!


----------



## Deadna

Spotted a life sized headless horseman that made sounds for $80 at CVS


----------



## moonbaby345

Deadna said:


> Spotted a life sized headless horseman that made sounds for $80 at CVS


OMG,I need to see pictures!I have to have it!


----------



## torturedserenity

I LOVE those bat spikes Manda! Wish they had those stores around here ! And I'm going to be stalking the grim reaper statue. This year it's my target item that I will do anything AND everything to get at least one , maybe two!


----------



## EvilDog

moonbaby345 said:


> OMG,I need to see pictures!I have to have it!


Me too!!!  pics please


----------



## DarkManDustin

Kroger in Huntsville, AL Is putting Halloween stuff out.


----------



## 22606

Thesmartmama said:


> Amazing video of Halloween boutique at Roger's Gardens in Orange County, California. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sklhm2yJO4w


The setup is astonishing. Is that an actual store?! Thank you for posting that, Thesmartmama. I am truly going to have to find out who that song is by...


----------



## Succub'Oz

Starting to see some good stuff. That Roger's Gardens place must be amazing in person. I'd love to see it at Christmas too. I think Halloween is a no go this year. We had to get our car fixed yesterday. $$$. Oh well, I'll live vicariously through every one else.


----------



## just_Tim

EvilDog said:


> Items we have so far at my job.
> 
> http://i60.tinypic.com/2yzfyab.jpg



damn the skull butler at my rite aid I just put him back about 2 hours ago, he was marked 39.99 took him up to the counter said its 80 bucks, I just did not want to pay that for him sucks wanted to get it lol but not for 80 bucks


----------



## Bethany

just_Tim said:


> damn the skull butler at my rite aid I just put him back about 2 hours ago, he was marked 39.99 took him up to the counter said its 80 bucks, I just did not want to pay that for him sucks wanted to get it lol but not for 80 bucks


I bought a 5' Talking butler a few years ago for $70. That is way too much for that shortie.


----------



## Shadowbat

Deadna said:


> Spotted a life sized headless horseman that made sounds for $80 at CVS



Just ran to my area CVS to see if they had it. They had only started putting out Halloween merchandise and didn't have this. Yet.


I agree abut the Rite Aid Butler. $80 is too much for him. I was thinking along the $40 line.


----------



## just_Tim

Bethany said:


> I bought a 5' Talking butler a few years ago for $70. That is way too much for that shortie.


yeah 5 ft that would be worth it for sure ! but yeah this lil guy I thought 80 really ? lol pass..... I am hoping ! Walgreens will get something similar in, 2012 I got the butler there for 39.


----------



## torturedserenity

I found the reaper from HOMEGOODS!!!! Bad thing is my husband carried it around the store while I looked and I didn't see it till the car. Well the screw for the battery compartment is gone and no batteries to try it plus a piece broke off the scythe pole and then the lantern was broke in half and they put it back together with BLUE glue! It was the only one they had so I'm hoping some paint and batteries will fix it, cross you're fingers for me pls.


----------



## EvilDog

Just Tim if the skeleton butler was marked $39.99 you should of told them. They would of gave you that price. Well at least we do where I work,


----------



## Uncle Steed

Rite Aid - Flint, MI


----------



## Jezebel82




----------



## Deadna

moonbaby345 said:


> OMG,I need to see pictures!I have to have it!


Sorry...I told hubby there was no reason to take pics because by the time I get on here in the middle of the night there are already a dozen posts on what I've spotted...lol!


----------



## EvilDog

Uncle steed i want that severed head and other things i cant think of. Gonna have to see if my store can order them.  the best time to work is halloween time. I get to play with the items after work and before too. I do have the black cat too.


----------



## Bethany

No RiteAids in my area. I would LOVE to get my hands on the "FrightAide" sign. LOL


----------



## Shadowbat

Jezebel82 said:


> View attachment 211636
> View attachment 211637
> View attachment 211637


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Those are at CVS?!?!?


----------



## Shadowbat

I just called all 3 locations in my area and none have him yet. One store took my information and said they'd call if they got them in. Hopefully I can track one down between the 3 stores.



Just a "heads up" as well, someone has 3 of these for sale on evilbay for $225!! Plus $40 shipping!


----------



## EvilDog

Bethany said:


> No RiteAids in my area. I would LOVE to get my hands on the "FrightAide" sign. LOL


Where are you located? Maybe i can get you a sign. May be after the holiday.


----------



## Ghost-a-GO -GO

Garthgoyle said:


> The setup is astonishing. Is that an actual store?! Thank you for posting that, Thesmartmama. I am truly going to have to find out who that song is by...


Yes, that is an actual store. Roger's Gardens is an expensive upscale nursery in Corona Del Mar, Southern California. Nearly everything in the video is for sale, including the props. They have giant pumpkins for sale outside. The Halloween boutique is in several connected rooms.

That song plays in the store. SoundHound couldn't recognize the song, so maybe they had it composed for the store? 

They do a huge Christmas business with top of the line ornaments. Christmas decorations are located in the main building. They sell ornaments year-round.

It is amazing to go there and walk around.


----------



## sumrtym

Uncle Steed said:


> Rite Aid - Flint, MI
> View attachment 211622


Are those the former Walgreens resin skulls???? I'd KILL for some more! We don't have Rite-aid here! (&^(#%[email protected]


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you have a CVS Wellness rewards card you probably get the lower price (39 not 80). Walgreens is the same way with their sales promotions and I assume Rite Aid is too. I'll bet when someone said the price was $39 it was with a Wellness card. 

BTW my CVS email came a few days ago along with a 20% off everything (except sales I think) purchase coupon. It's good thru 8/31 so this would be the time to check your email and maybe make a trip in to the store. If your store is putting out halloween now, it's a pretty good time to use it on bigger items. I know my store only stocks 2 of things like larger props so they can get sold out quickly and then I have to find it at another location. My small store doesn't restock halloween items. Usually the peanuts items go fast too.


----------



## EvilDog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you have a CVS Wellness rewards card you probably get the lower price (39 not 80). Walgreens is the same way with their sales promotions and I assume Rite Aid is too. I'll bet when someone said the price was $39 it was with a Wellness card.
> 
> BTW my CVS email came a few days ago along with a 20% off everything (except sales I think) purchase coupon. It's good thru 8/31 so this would be the time to check your email and maybe make a trip in to the store. If your store is putting out halloween now, it's a pretty good time to use it on bigger items. I know my store only stocks 2 of things like larger props so they can get sold out quickly and then I have to find it at another location. My small store doesn't restock halloween items. Usually the peanuts items go fast too.



Yes that is right. You don't know how many people i had fight with on prices.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Thesmartmama said:


> Amazing video of Halloween boutique at Roger's Gardens in Orange County, California. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sklhm2yJO4w


Thanks for posting this. It's always amazing. Maybe someday I can cross the country to see in person. 

Manda, I love all your pictures except the ones from 99 cents store... Because I have none near me.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Bethany said:


> No RiteAids in my area. I would LOVE to get my hands on the "FrightAide" sign. LOL


LOL, I went right to the store manager and asked about it. Apparently I have to check in with a different manager and they will write my name on the back. I tried it with their banner last year and never got a call, so we'll see if it works this season.


----------



## Bethany

Uncle Steed said:


> LOL, I went right to the store manager and asked about it. Apparently I have to check in with a different manager and they will write my name on the back. I tried it with their banner last year and never got a call, so we'll see if it works this season.


Last year I got 1 of 2 M&M Mars Haunted House candy displays. Wanted both, but either someone threw it away or wanted it.  Now where to put that out at. .....


----------



## MattCoon

mdna2014 said:


> Ben Franklins was the best store when I was growing up. I can't believe they are still around. We got all the Biestel decor there.


 And Gurley candles. They had candles for all of the holidays, but the Halloween ones were (of course) the best. Ben Franklin really was THE Halloween store in its day!


----------



## Scatterbrains

Walmart and Kmart starting to move stuff to shelves. Kmart has P&S Skellies for $59. Gal at Walmart said it would be about a week before it's all out as they are shuffling school supplies around.


----------



## Spookybella977

Walmart... Didn't take too many pics but Walmart already has stuff out!


----------



## Deadna

Spookybella977 said:


> Walmart... Didn't take too many pics but Walmart already has stuff out!


Wow that spider is certainly different!


----------



## Spookybella977

If I could only chose one thing for Halloween from Walmart the spider would be it!!!


----------



## KissingCoffins

Went to Vons yesterday and they had metal floral arrangement sticks with a cat or bird masquerade mask. 4.99
And there's a Halloween store (RIP Halloween) opening next to the our Sears. Was disappointed the sign just said opening soon.  My hubby hopes they'll have some good stuff there


----------



## deadhouseplant

I went shopping in West Olympia WA today and was overwhelmingly disappointed with the lack of Halloween items out. Ross had nothing nada out and not even any bare shelves where stuff is going to be out soon, Wold Market had Halloween cards in the card section and that was it, Party City has most stuff out but is still setting up, Spirit of Halloween is open but still setting up, Jo Anns has most of their stuff set up now, Big Lots has most of two isles but a bare isle and no witches... so I guess I'll try back in a couple of weeks and hope they get their act together. It sucks seeing cool stuff stores in other areas have when mine are so slow to set up...


----------



## HazelLenore

I was in Crate and Barrel today and was told they literally had just put out their Halloween stuff in the morning. I must be psychic! I ended up getting a couple raven plates and a cake platter. I have a strange obsession with Halloween china, for some reason.

You can buy most everything online, though, if you don't have a local store. http://www.crateandbarrel.com/halloween/1


----------



## Halloween_Hippie

My spirit store has been open for about a week. I got some accessories there. They have these $1 shot glasses I am going back for later.


----------



## Magusky

I Found this Awesome Jason in Wallwreens $24.99








And this awesome stuff in Michael's, i am really stoked with the Tombstones


----------



## mikeerdas

*Walmart: Animated Haunted Crystal Ball*

Didn't buy one as I have two "gypsy" Spirit Balls, but this is new at Walmart:

*Animated Haunted Crystal Ball*


----------



## mikeerdas

*Home Depot: Gemmy Lightshow Projection Kaleidoscope $13 model*

Bought for novelty of being battery operated but may return. Likely can't hold a candle to my GR / Spirit Fire & Ice spotlights.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Spirit Halloween Attic Light videos*

Didn't buy, but posting for a fellow HFer in case not seen yet:

Alone:





Within in-store scene:


----------



## mikeerdas

*Home Depot: odd "leggy" blowmold*

Home Depot: odd "leggy" blowmold:


----------



## mikeerdas

*Lowes: Fire and Ice Victorian Lamp Post With Banner*

Lowes: Fire and Ice Victorian Lamp Post With Banner. Another Gemmy product:


----------



## mikeerdas

*Lowes: Ichabod Flame - Faux Flame Pumpkin*

Neat effect. Mirrored surface in the rear of the pumpkin as you can see from the video:


----------



## MandaMalice

Spirit Halloween in Pasadena, Texas was open on 2014-08-29 

















Marshall's Home Goods in Pasadena, Texas









Kroger's in Friendswood, Texas









Starbucks in Friendswood, Texas









Burlington Coat Factory in Webster, Texas

















Tuesday Morning in Webster, Texas









Garden Ridge in Webster, Texas









2014-09-03 Trip to Spirit Halloween in Webster, Texas


----------



## MandaMalice

Marshall's Home Goods in Webster, Texas









Ross in Webster, Texas









JoAnn Fabric in Webster, Texas









Target in Webster, Texas

















Toys R Us in Webster, Texas









Walgreens in Friendswood, Texas
*VIDEO* http://instagram.com/p/sgfmtCPwaK

Home Goods at Silverlake in Pearland, Texas









And Blow Molds on sale druning Labor Day from K-Mart


----------



## HalloweenBride

Home Goods


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mike you've been busy today! Thanks for the Spirit Attic light footage. I'm assuming it doesn't make sounds, just flickers, on and off, and responds to sound noise levels? I'm guessing here that the sounds I was hearing were from the props nearby?

My Spirit will be open this weekend but I was told they are working very hard to get stuff on racks and such and not sure how far they will get by this weekend with the displays, so thanks for the video. I might not be able to see it in action. 

I don't know what it is about the old attic dangling light bulb but think it reminds me of old old houses, who knows maybe my grandmother's hanging light bulb in her root cellar. Hmmm now that could be an interesting theme. She lived on a farm and you accessed the cellar through those slanted storm doors outside the house. I use to hate going down there for canned goods and the potatoes she would have buried in the sand in a big metal tub (not a real tub but a large bobbing for apples kind of one), and my bro and I would try to scare each other down there. The floor was dirt and the walls were concrete and not finished with paint, very dark, dank and dreary. Shadows lurked around the corners of the next wall. You could hear the house creaking sometimes too. And you couldn't really hear someone sneak up on you because of the dirt floor. Great theme for a haunted house set up. Old houses made for great B&W horror movies anyway. I will definitely be picking up at least one of these up this year. 

My other grandmother did canning as well. I hated to open our refrig at home and see her pickled fish with heads on and pickled pigs feet. This is the stuff horror movies were created from! My MIL would make her mom's recipe for chicken soup with chicken feet in it and serve it to you in your bowl. Definitely grew up with rural influences although lived in the burbs.


----------



## MandaMalice

Shadowbat said:


> I just called all 3 locations in my area and none have him yet. One store took my information and said they'd call if they got them in. Hopefully I can track one down between the 3 stores.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a "heads up" as well, someone has 3 of these for sale on evilbay for $225!! Plus $40 shipping!


No joke, I called *13* CVS stores in my area trying to find this for my son today and NONE of them even had their Halloween stuff unpacked! 

But on a cute note, every year since our youngest son (The silly kid in my photos with all the hair) was about three, him and the Hubby read 'The Legend of Sleepy Hollow' around Halloween and when he was in the 2rd grade he even dressed up as the Headless Horseman for Storybook Character Day at school. Anyways, my Husband is a Fire Fighter/EMT and while at work, he has not only been making 'emergency coffee breaks' when he sees a Home Goods/Marshall's/TJ Maxx store but he also has other Fire Fighters out helping him look for the legendary four foot tall Headless Horseman at Home Goods. He was even dragging ME around to stores today when he came home from the station with only about an hour sleep in the last 24 hours


----------



## Boone6666

was at big lots today 9/5/2014 here in the pac n.w not much Halloween but there sure pushing the Christmas stuff in 
guess I cant say's much I picked up red and blue rope lights for the hearse blue don't put of much light though


----------



## Boone6666

wow that looks cools didnt' see it at my lowes today but I didn't head that way


----------



## Deadna

Didn't get pics but Kroger has lots of nice things including the bonez dog for $24.99


----------



## moonbaby345

mikeerdas said:


> Didn't buy one as I have two "gypsy" Spirit Balls, but this is new at Walmart:
> 
> *Animated Haunted Crystal Ball*


That is cool but a little overpriced.Thanks for posting that.Finally got to see something that Walmart will be carrying.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Kroger's the first store near me that has full aisles of Halloween decorations so far. Finally! 





































And this one's my favorite. I love the witches and gnomes!


----------



## PunkinGal

The Target in our area is starting to bring out Halloween stuff! It was FULL of candy and Halloween snacks (no Monster Cereal yet..). Probably 3 aisles worth. I saw an unusually large amount of caramel apple flavored things this year- including caramel apple Oreos. Hmmm. Can't wait for those last few clearance backpacks to be cleared out!


----------



## mikeerdas

Yes Spookie, it sure was a fun day!  You're quite welcome on the Attic Light footage. Don't believe the light itself made any sound. Unable to confirm it if's got a mic and is sound-responsive. Props making sound in the display and all around the store. It was pretty well set-up while I was there. Sounds like you've got great ideas for a scene. Sorry I can't provide any more details. Hoping your Spirit is set-up properly soon.

A new one in the Raleigh, NC area--Leesville Rd I think, for any one out there near here--is supposed to be opening today. The largest Spirit Halloween in the Raleigh, NC area will be in an old Kerr Drugstore on or near Falls of the Neuse Rd. Supposed to be enormous. But may not be opening for another week or two. Looking forward to visiting that one when it opens.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Mike you've been busy today! Thanks for the Spirit Attic light footage. I'm assuming it doesn't make sounds, just flickers, on and off, and responds to sound noise levels? I'm guessing here that the sounds I was hearing were from the props nearby?
> 
> My Spirit will be open this weekend but I was told they are working very hard to get stuff on racks and such and not sure how far they will get by this weekend with the displays, so thanks for the video. I might not be able to see it in action.
> 
> I don't know what it is about the old attic dangling light bulb but think it reminds me of old old houses, who knows maybe my grandmother's hanging light bulb in her root cellar. Hmmm now that could be an interesting theme. She lived on a farm and you accessed the cellar through those slanted storm doors outside the house. I use to hate going down there for canned goods and the potatoes she would have buried in the sand in a big metal tub (not a real tub but a large bobbing for apples kind of one), and my bro and I would try to scare each other down there. The floor was dirt and the walls were concrete and not finished with paint, very dark, dank and dreary. Shadows lurked around the corners of the next wall. You could hear the house creaking sometimes too. And you couldn't really hear someone sneak up on you because of the dirt floor. Great theme for a haunted house set up. Old houses made for great B&W horror movies anyway. I will definitely be picking up at least one of these up this year.
> 
> My other grandmother did canning as well. I hated to open our refrig at home and see her pickled fish with heads on and pickled pigs feet. This is the stuff horror movies were created from! My MIL would make her mom's recipe for chicken soup with chicken feet in it and serve it to you in your bowl. Definitely grew up with rural influences although lived in the burbs.


----------



## MandaMalice

Halloween stuff is FINALLY hitting the shelfs at Target in League City, Texas

















Michael's in League City, Texas 









PetsMart League City, Texas









ZOMBIE SELFIE! Cash took this funny photo today at Spirit Halloween








And while at our weekly trip to Spirit Halloween in Webster, Texas we found out that the manager recognized Cash not only from last year, but from him taking photos outside the store before it opened 









Junk Shop finds of the day









Marshall's Home Goods in Webster, Texas









And Cash playing in a Blow Mold Wonderland last nigt before bed


----------



## HallowedLunch

MandaMalice said:


> Halloween stuff is FINALLY hitting the shelfs at Target in League City, Texas
> 
> 
> 
> PetsMart League City, Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until now, I have never wanted to buy cat litter. My life has been changed.


----------



## MandaMalice

HallowedLunch said:


> MandaMalice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween stuff is FINALLY hitting the shelfs at Target in League City, Texas
> 
> 
> 
> PetsMart League City, Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until now, I have never wanted to buy cat litter. My life has been changed.
> 
> 
> 
> My Hubby was going to, (cause that's are brand), until he saw it was 'scoopable'  That stuff is super bad for kitties and people.
Click to expand...


----------



## MissKitty

Yelp! I want that cat litter box. lol


----------



## Bethany

I use clumping cat litter & just may have to go pick up a tub or 2


----------



## Uncle Steed

Kmart!


----------



## Bethany

Guess I'm going to the town that has a K-Mart here.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

The smart phone is the ultimate invention for information. Before our phones we actually had to describe what the stores had out!  Great pictures. We were at TJ Max's, Big Lots, and a few others lately. They all are in Halloween mode. Purchased Cider Web candle for half what YK store charges. Bought some candy corn, pumpkin candle at BL, and a few other small things.


----------



## MandaMalice

Today in Wal-Mart in Pearland, Texas









Then in Home Depot in Pearland, Texas


----------



## MandaMalice

Bethany said:


> I use clumping cat litter & just may have to go pick up a tub or 2


 Oh no! Clumping litter isn't good for kitties OR people! Think of it as quick dry concrete. You wouldn't wanna breathe that in and you wouldn't want your kitties to either: 
http://cats.about.com/cs/litterbox/a/clumpingclay.htm


----------



## sumrtym

Hmph. I stopped by Wal-Mart and they had nothing good out today (although they did have Halloween). I'd like to see that pumpkin headed skeleton in person. Those little mini booth sculptures I'd like to see in person to as the one that was posted with the two kids in costumes shopping from the skeleton at trick or treats looked kind of neat.


----------



## sumrtym

Oh, and sorry for the regional post, but in Kansas City (Overland Park to be exact), TWISTED HALLOWEEN is back in a bigger and better store than last year still on Metcalf but just a bit further north of last year's location. This is the privately owned Halloween store that popped up last year, and you don't see many of those anymore. I stopped by today and they have some great hand made brooms. I'm not talking some imported Chinese thing, but locally made from bristles and branches sourced in surrounding states and lovingly hand-crafted. Given how much work goes into weaving and assembly, I thought they were fairly priced at $18.95, but they also had a 20% off one item special today so after tax mine was $16 and change. It makes a fantastic real looking witch's broom because it IS an actual real handmade broom just like of yesteryear, a true almost lost art.


----------



## Bethany

sumrtym said:


> Oh, and sorry for the regional post, but in Kansas City (Overland Park to be exact), TWISTED HALLOWEEN is back in a bigger and better store than last year still on Metcalf but just a bit further north of last year's location. This is the privately owned Halloween store that popped up last year, and you don't see many of those anymore. I stopped by today and they have some great hand made brooms. I'm not talking some imported Chinese thing, but locally made from bristles and branches sourced in surrounding states and lovingly hand-crafted. Given how much work goes into weaving and assembly, I thought they were fairly priced at $18.95, but they also had a 20% off one item special today so after tax mine was $16 and change. It makes a fantastic real looking witch's broom because it IS an actual real handmade broom just like of yesteryear, a true almost lost art.


Would love to see a pic of your broom!! A friend's husband made one one year out of branches, that included the "bristles" it was fab!


----------



## Magusky

[/QUOTE]

OH my oh my! i am in love with those Skull drink dispenser ♥ 
Its so sad that i don't have a Kroger near me


----------



## Bethany

They had those skull drink dispensers at Ross last year & I passed them up.


----------



## Magusky

Bethany said:


> They had those skull drink dispensers at Ross last year & I passed them up.


Oww  hope they have them again this year...


----------



## Bethany

Haven't seen them yet. I just bought me another 3 1/2 gallon drink dispenser at Aldi's for 11.99. Lot cheaper than the first one I paid 19.99 for & I can use it all year round


----------



## sumrtym

Bethany said:


> Would love to see a pic of your broom!! A friend's husband made one one year out of branches, that included the "bristles" it was fab!


----------



## MT_Grave

Found a 5 foot skeleton at Walmart for $29.99 - so of course I had to grab one - 









And this is how I got him home - had a few strange looks on the way home...


----------



## KissingCoffins

MT_Grave said:


> Found a 5 foot skeleton at Walmart for $29.99 - so of course I had to grab one -
> 
> View attachment 213700
> 
> 
> And this is how I got him home - had a few strange looks on the way home...
> 
> View attachment 213701


That. Is. Hilarious.


----------



## Spookybella977

LOL! Love it!


----------



## zo6marlene

What a wonderful broom...good job, very good job!


----------



## Bethany

sumrtym said:


> View attachment 213696
> 
> View attachment 213697


Oh it is a wonderful broom!! Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## Bethany

Nice "seat cover". I was tempted to do the same with my Pose 'N stay I picked up at BJ's today.


----------



## sumrtym

Wal-Mart has the 20 LED battery strings of lights with timers again this year. In the past, they've had orange and purple. This year they also have green, perfect for casting that eerie green glow where you may not want / be able to run electric lines.


----------



## SpookySquirrel

For all those Ichabod fans..... just bought this at Best Buy,,, finally on Blu-ray and as a combo set. LOVED this since I was a kid.


----------



## chromachord

MT_Grave, I did the exact same thing when I got my Walgreens skeleton last year! 

I've been stalking my local Walmarts, and nothing going. All they have is a ton of candy and fall/harvest stuff. I did buy a ton of pumpkins though.


----------



## Malicious

Saw this at Orchard Supply! ( wow I didn't realize they had Halloween) they happen to be next door to Ross here in cali


----------



## Malicious

Now that I see it worked here is some more from Orchard Supply


----------



## Malicious




----------



## Stochey

SpookySquirrel said:


> View attachment 213846
> 
> For all those Ichabod fans..... just bought this at Best Buy,,, finally on Blu-ray and as a combo set. LOVED this since I was a kid.


How much was it?


----------



## cai88

Five Below -They told me there is more in the back to put out so I will be going out. They had some great stuff last year so haven't lost hope yet.


----------



## cai88

Five Below-


----------



## EvilDog

Cool stuff!! I luv this time of year!!


----------



## Uncle Steed

*Kroger knick-knacks...*

I love the witch and the Day of the Dead skulls...


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Thanks for the heads-up on Orchard Supply Malicious! There's a store right across the street from my Home Goods. Of all the times I've gone to Home Goods I've never thought to go to Orchard. Next time I definitely will!


----------



## SpookySquirrel

I price matched amazon so it was 25.38. I like to use best buy price match so i can also get my best buy reward card scanned. That way I get the best price plus earn points to redeem for best buy reward certificates.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Gah! I need to find a Spirit and a coupon so I can get this!!!!http:// http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/la-bat-hooded-dress-medium/
I remember Better Homes and Gardens magazine had a 40% off coupon one year.
I've seen the dress worn as a long hoodie and it's adorable!!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

KissingCoffins said:


> Gah! I need to find a Spirit and a coupon so I can get this!!!!http:// http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/la-bat-hooded-dress-medium/
> I remember Better Homes and Gardens magazine had a 40% off coupon one year.
> I've seen the dress worn as a long hoodie and it's adorable!!


Kissing Coffins, I stopped into Spirit today and was showing that exact hoodie to my daughter and saying how cute it is! I signed up on my phone in-store for email updates and _immediately_ got a 20% off coupon in my mailbox. Not as tempting as 40% off, but not bad!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Are these hallowen c ity's version of spirits zombie babys? Saw them today


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Cai88, wishing for 5 Below. 

Ace Hardware had some blowmolds, skellie cat, and sugar skull door mat. So check them out in your area. 

Also went to Old Time Pottery. Most cute, glitter, and overpriced reapers. But did get these:


----------



## Echo Sorceress

My Walmart now has a fully stocked Halloween section. I have to say, I'm not too thrilled with this year's stuff overall, but there were a few things that caught my eye. I'm most disappointed that they're not carrying the black lamé bat wings again this year though. I've been trying to get my hands on a pair of those wings for two years now, and I was sure I was going to get them this year. They have the matching corsets but no wings. I guess I'll have to check a few other Walmarts to make sure that they are really and truly gone. 

And now for the pictures:

Lots of plastic jack-o-lantern candy pails!



























No skull molds in the baking supplies. How sad!









I love the candy corn wreath!


















I do really like that they're starting to carry plastic jack-o-lanterns with scenes carved into them instead of faces. Makes everything a little bit more interesting!









This year's wreaths are pretty nice.


















And now, to step away from the cutesy section… I was sad to find that they didn't have any full length skeletons at mine.









The lamé corsets I was talking about are on the far right. But where are the matching wings? 
I have to say, though, I love the new masquerade mask designs. They're beautiful and so much better than the ones they used to sell about five years ago!









I really like some of the earrings they had too, especially the spiderweb ones.


----------



## KissingCoffins

I went to Walmart as well yesterday and they were still putting things out. I did get an Orange Moon handsoap that smells pretty nice  I love citrus scents!
That wreath with the tombstone is so cute! Just my style B)

Bella LaGhostly, thanks for the heads up! I'm still going to hunt down a larger percentage coupon though to justify buying a warm hoodie (no matter how ridiculously cute!!) when we live by the beach in Cali and we're looking at highs of 94 this weekend TT_TT


----------



## kittyvibe

I really want to check out those tart warmers and see what new scents they have there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Getting A Spirit Halloween 20% off Item Coupon*



KissingCoffins said:


> Gah! I need to find a Spirit and a coupon so I can get this!!!!http:// http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/la-bat-hooded-dress-medium/
> I remember Better Homes and Gardens magazine had a 40% off coupon one year.
> I've seen the dress worn as a long hoodie and it's adorable!!




Oh my Goodness. Every HF member should be aware of the 20% off one item coupon here on HF. They are a co-sponsor to our Forum. The coupon appears near the top of the page if you go to the "Coupons, Discounts and Promotions" folder: http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupons-discounts-and-promotions/ this coupon has an expiration date of 10/12 and probably lets Spirit know you are a HF member when you use it if they track the coupon codes.

You can also get a 20% off item coupon from the Spirit website. You need to go to their Find A Store page and enter your zip. Once the zip is entered and brings up the closest stores, you will notice a button on the right under the Store Hours list to click for a Coupon to print. http://checkout.spirithalloween.com/StoreLocation.aspx This coupon expires 10/31 unless discontinued before then.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh my Goodness. Every HF member should be aware of the 20% off one item coupon here on HF. They are a co-sponsor to our Forum. The coupon appears near the top of the page if you go to the "Coupons, Discounts and Promotions" folder: http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupons-discounts-and-promotions/ this coupon has an expiration date of 10/12 and probably lets Spirit know you are a HF member when you use it if they track the coupon codes.
> 
> You can also get a 20% off item coupon from the Spirit website. You need to go to their Find A Store page and enter your zip. Once the zip is entered and brings up the closest stores, you will notice a button on the right under the Store Hours list to click for a Coupon to print. http://checkout.spirithalloween.com/StoreLocation.aspx This coupon expires 10/31 unless discontinued before then.


Oh yes I recieved the 20% coupon from the website  the Spirit opening here is going to be in an old Orchard Hardware. There is nothing there yet T_T it was literally empty


----------



## WitchyWolf

Saw the first Halloween City thats open but still setting up here in VaBeach,VA


----------



## Uncle Steed

WitchyKat said:


> Saw the first Halloween City thats open but still setting up here in VaBeach,VA


I didn't think we were going to have a Halloween City here this year, which would have been really weird since we usually get two. But I saw the signs on a building...doesn't look like anything is inside so its gonna be awhile before they open. GAH!


----------



## Uncle Steed

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Are these hallowen c ity's version of spirits zombie babys? Saw them today
> View attachment 214617


OOOH, I like the pumpkin!


----------



## SpookySquirrel

I just got an email from spirit stating they are having friends & family 20% off on september 13th & 14th! Not as great as 40% off but might be worth looking into 


KissingCoffins said:


> Gah! I need to find a Spirit and a coupon so I can get this!!!!http:// http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/la-bat-hooded-dress-medium/
> I remember Better Homes and Gardens magazine had a 40% off coupon one year.
> I've seen the dress worn as a long hoodie and it's adorable!!


----------



## KissingCoffins

SpookySquirrel said:


> I just got an email from spirit stating they are having friends & family 20% off on september 13th & 14th! Not as great as 40% off but might be worth looking into


Thanks! Our Spirit isn't open yet but I got a 20% off joining their mailing list.
I hope my friends have a party this year so I can get that hoodie! And a babybat costume for my son's first Halloween ♡


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Be aware the Spirit FRIENDS & FAMILY coupon is 20% off your ENTIRE purchase this Saturday and Sunday. The other Spirit coupons on here and on their Store locator are for 20% off ONE item only. So double check your coupon before heading out this weekend or you might be standing at the register saying "Oh no, I grabbed the wrong coupon!"

I got my email with the coupon too and nice to see that Larry has posted it here as well for forum members.


----------



## DarkManDustin

I started seeing the first Halloween commercials, starting on Wednesday. I've seen Party City, Jolly Rancher, and Twizzlers.


----------



## EvilDog

DarkManDustin said:


> I started seeing the first Halloween commercials, starting on Wednesday. I've seen Party City, Jolly Rancher, and Twizzlers.


Seen all except jolly ranchers.


----------



## Jules17

World Market is having 25% off all their Halloween Décor today (9/15) only.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Jules for the heads up. I called them to find out if this was a coupon thing or not and was told no. Not all halloween is part of this sale just what's marked. 

I'm a World Market Explorer Rewards member but your post made me realize I haven't received any emails for a while from them. Upon checking my WMER program settings for emails, somehow it was set to not receive any!! UGH! I wonder if this was automatically changed if there isn't activity on your rewards card for a period of time? We haven't been up to our closest store in quite a while. 

Anyway I know this fall there will be a Friends & Family coupon (need to have your personailized coupon for this) and seeing as i like some of the items they are carrying this year really do want to get their F&F coupon to use. Email preferences reset so should be fine now. Thanks again.


----------



## Bethany

CVS. Really liked them, may go back and get them. LOL they chatter.


----------



## Stochey

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Jules for the heads up. I called them to find out if this was a coupon thing or not and was told no. Not all halloween is part of this sale just what's marked.
> 
> I'm an Explorer Rewards member but your post made me realize I haven't received any emails for a while from them. Upon checking my ER program settings for emails, somehow it was set to not receive any!! UGH! I wonder if this was automatically if there isn't activity on your rewards card??? Anyway I know this fall there will be a Friends & Family coupon (need to get your personailized coupon for this) and seeing as i like some of the items they are carrying this year really do want to get their F&F coupon to use. Email preferences reset so should be fine now. Thanks again.


Is the explorer rewards thing free to join? How much off is the f&f coupon?


----------



## EvilDog

Bethany said:


> View attachment 215699
> 
> 
> CVS. Really liked them, may go back and get them. LOL they chatter.


Post a video tool


----------



## Bethany

EvilDog said:


> Post a video tool


No video. Sorry


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stochey said:


> Is the explorer rewards thing free to join? How much off is the f&f coupon?


The Explorer Rewards card doesn't cost anything. You can pick it up in the store and register it. Purchases will accumulate points for free coffee i think and other discounts. I'm not so much into that but do like the heads up on sales, especially at Halloween time, and of course for their Friends and Family discount. I did a quick look through some old Coupon, Discount threads and back in 2011 I think it was, F&F was during 10/07-10/10 -- 25% off Entire Purchase. On 10/18/12 you got a 10% off Entire Purchase coupon. Saw a thread from 2011 where there was an email about 40% off Online and Instore Halloween purchases. Sometimes people didn't post this info under the Coupon Discount Folder but in the CostPlus World Market yearly thread. Didn't feel like going back though all those pages. But the above should give you an idea.

If you shop there in store or online, sign up soon because I'm not sure how long it will take to activate your emails.

BTW you can be a Rewards member, get the emails and promos and not sign up for an account with World Market and still buy mdse online buy adding items to your cart and checking out as a guest.


----------



## Spookybella977

Thank you Jules!!!! I've been meaning to order some things & I'm glad I hadn't! I will be ordering today!


----------



## DarkManDustin

Does anyone have a video on the CVS Headless Horseman?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

DarkManDustin said:


> Does anyone have a video on the CVS Headless Horseman?



Someone posted one. Can't recall if it was under the CVS halloween 2014 thread or the CVS HH review thread. Think they are both in the General Discussion forum area.


----------



## Defenestrator

Bethany said:


> View attachment 215699
> 
> 
> CVS. Really liked them, may go back and get them. LOL they chatter.


I really like the look of that! I think a trip to CVS is in order....


----------



## Family Haunter

DarkManDustin said:


> Does anyone have a video on the CVS Headless Horseman?


Here is a link to a Youtube review of the CVS HH. I agreed with everything in the review...its very cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SQImfZ5_nc


----------



## kakugori

Man, I went out to look at stuff today and there just wasn't anything to see. Halloween Express was all costumes (shoulda known better), Spirit was almost all costumes and doing some last minute setup but not much room left for props to go (pretty bad when I can't find anything I want even with the coupon), Target only had candy and food stuff out and a huge empty space (employee said their stuff is held up in a dock workers' strike), our Walmart only really has little cheezy stuff, didn't make it to Big Lots but didn't expect much with the kind of day I'm having. It's disheartening! I guess there hasn't really been much I've loved in the last couple of years, and I've certainly got enough props as it is. And I got my monster cereals, though no frute brute this year.


I did pick up some supplies at Joann, but nothing specific to Halloween (banner sign making stuff). The ticket has a 60% off fabric coupon, though, which will be nice when I head back for more canvas. Also looked hard at the Halloween print fabrics, considering making a quilt for next year.


Guess I need to check back again later, though from this point on I'm pretty busy. Seems like these stores are losing some sales by not having their stuff set up yet. (I realize they think nobody around here cares about Halloween, but it's hard to sell anything you don't have in stock!)


----------



## Echo Sorceress

I've witnessed the same kind of thing, kakugori. I went to nine different stores yesterday, and all I managed to find that interested me enough to buy was a bit of black thread and some eyeballs for my crafts. Walmart's and Kroger's selections were just cheap and cheesy, Target's section was still empty, my Dollar Tree wasn't carrying any of the cool things people have been showing on the forum, Halloween Express was completely unimpressive, and JoAnn's seems to be packing up and selling off their Halloween stuff already. Only Spirit had a few things that caught my eye. 

I must say, I'm extremely disappointed in this year's Halloween selection. I'm upset that we've been looking forward to this season all year, and this is what we find available in the stores! I expected better.


----------



## SpookySquirrel

Jules17 said:


> World Market is having 25% off all their Halloween Décor today (9/15) only.


 picked this up on sale & also the spiderweb tablecloth. had an old 15% off coupon that I used,,,, pretty good deal!


----------



## Spookybella977

SpookySquierrel I got the apothecary jar also! I ordered it online can't wait to receive it although it says it's on a 1-2 week back order!


----------



## Defenestrator

Ended up back at CVS....so impressed with what they've done this year:


----------



## Spookybella977

Defenestrator I want everything you bought! Too cool love the teeth! Lol


----------



## MummyOf5

To anyone that has a Shopko in their area, they had the pose and stay skellies on sale. The original price was $99.99, sale price was $39.99. Our store had 2 and I bought one of them. I had my boys with me when I bought him and they named him "Bob" and had fun carrying him around the store. I might have to go get the other one too, last year they didn't carry them so I was very surprised when I saw them yesterday. Oh, they are the Crazy Bonez brand.


----------



## skullflakestudios

I am in WA and Frey Meyer has their stuff out right now, they have some really nice looking stuff. I bought something I honestly intent to keep on my bookshelf all year around (for twenty bucks.)


----------



## SpookySquirrel

For bargain hunters..... I found this banner at Cost Plus World Market for $14.99 plus free shipping, plus 10% off with code "WMSAVE102"

http://www.worldmarket.com/product/...e=pdp&code=WMSAVE102&CAMP=36735&RRID=38544894

Looks almost identical to the one at Pottery Barn for $24.50
http://www.potterybarn.com/products...ODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules


----------



## Deadna

Bought this heavy rubber door mat from Christmas Tree Shop for $5.99


----------



## creepymagic

The spider mats are great and if you leave the spider mat on carpet for 12-24 hours, it leaves an indentation of itself in the carpet that's kind of neat.


----------



## EvilDog

Deadna said:


> Bought this heavy rubber door mat from Christmas Tree Shop for $5.99


Needs a jumping spider.


----------



## DarkManDustin

I know this is off-topic, but, has anyone heard of any 2014 haunts, in Huntsville, AL?


----------



## Effie

I

I was just shopping at Home Depot online for non-Halloween items and found this AWESOME 72 inch standing Jack O'Lantern man, motion activated, talks and moves, has great reviews, for $59.98 and FREE SHIPPING, or available for immediate pickup in some stores!! If you click on the link they also have a couple of videos of him!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hi Effie, nice to see you posting this year. I like your HD find. Going to check out the link for videos. Last year I got their dropping head witch on clearance and $59 on this guy pre-halloween isn't bad either.


----------



## Bethany

Effie said:


> View attachment 217573
> I
> 
> I was just shopping at Home Depot online for non-Halloween items and found this AWESOME 72 inch standing Jack O'Lantern man, motion activated, talks and moves, has great reviews, for $59.98 and FREE SHIPPING, or available for immediate pickup in some stores!! If you click on the link they also have a couple of videos of him!!


Saw him in store Saturday & was not impressed. he does not look that good in person. Perhaps the display one was missing some stuff, but it would have needed additional cloth as the cowl around the neck didn't cover much & you could see the pipes & such. JMO


----------



## EvilDog

Looks cool. But looks can fool. Lol


----------



## Plague

Bethany said:


> Saw him in store Saturday & was not impressed. he does not look that good in person. Perhaps the display one was missing some stuff, but it would have needed additional cloth as the cowl around the neck didn't cover much & you could see the pipes & such. JMO


Saw him on Sunday. Looks rather flimsy and cheap.
Couldn't get him to activate very well, either.

I'm passing on it.


----------



## Magusky

I went yesterday to visit my family in Tijuana and found all this awesome stuff in a Dollar Store. I haven´t seen any of this stuff in the US. Is this from past years? or they have their own suppliers?


----------



## Uncle Steed

Magusky said:


> I went yesterday to visit my family in Tijuana and found all this awesome stuff in a Dollar Store. I haven´t seen any of this stuff in the US. Is this from past years? or they have their own suppliers?
> 
> View attachment 219344
> 
> View attachment 219345
> 
> View attachment 219346
> 
> View attachment 219349
> 
> View attachment 219350
> 
> View attachment 219352
> 
> View attachment 219353
> 
> View attachment 219354


Nice! Yes, I bought that Frank bust a few years ago, for sure. I still have it.


----------



## EvilDog

Cool halloween stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The solar dancing pumpkinman/monsters/ghouls have been featured at U.S. Dollar Trees in the past. Can't say I recognize the rest. The silver ghouls jumping out of the frames remind me of the gargoyle ones people are finding at Menards this year.


----------



## RCIAG

Uncle Steed I've never seen most of that stuff in the regular US stores. I've seen better stuff like that in a Dollar Tree Deals store but never in the regular ones but then I've only been in one DT Deals, around this time last year in VA Beach VA.


----------



## Bethany

Magusky said:


> I went yesterday to visit my family in Tijuana and found all this awesome stuff in a Dollar Store. I haven´t seen any of this stuff in the US. Is this from past years? or they have their own suppliers?
> 
> View attachment 219344
> 
> View attachment 219345
> 
> View attachment 219346
> 
> View attachment 219349
> 
> View attachment 219350
> 
> View attachment 219352
> 
> View attachment 219353
> 
> View attachment 219354


I'd love to have the Frankenstein & Wolf busts. :/


----------



## Magusky

Bethany said:


> I'd love to have the Frankenstein & Wolf busts. :/


I grabbed a couple of those!  hope to return in the week to get more stuff


----------



## Deadna

Magusky said:


> I went yesterday to visit my family in Tijuana and found all this awesome stuff in a Dollar Store. I haven´t seen any of this stuff in the US. Is this from past years? or they have their own suppliers?
> 
> View attachment 219344
> 
> View attachment 219345
> 
> View attachment 219346
> 
> View attachment 219349
> 
> View attachment 219350
> 
> View attachment 219352
> 
> View attachment 219353
> 
> View attachment 219354


Several of those things have been at Dollar General stores. The solar dancers are all from there and the house trays in the last pic too.


----------



## nikachica

MC HauntDreams said:


> Cai88, wishing for 5 Below.
> 
> Ace Hardware had some blowmolds, skellie cat, and sugar skull door mat. So check them out in your area.
> 
> Also went to Old Time Pottery. Most cute, glitter, and overpriced reapers. But did get these:



Those skulls are fantastic!!! I wish I had an Old Time Pottery near me; I'm on the west coast. Is there any information on the manufacturer? Great find, and thanks!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

You're in luck, I didn't peek the labels yet! Direct International, Newton Falls, OH, made in China.


----------



## Spookybella977

Anyone want to hit the piñata!?!? Lol


----------



## stuffyteddybare

cvs headless horsemen--$40..best deal out there


----------



## EvilDog

I did get a crow made of cardboard.  yes after halloween.


----------



## Effie

*Found some great props on sale at CVS this morning!*

I was at CVS this morning and came across a small display of Halloween props 50% off and nabbed two each of these for next year's cemetary! Ten dollars each!


----------



## cai88

Great scores! I really liked CVS this year. I have the items you bought plus the chattering teeth and just picked up a skeleton at 50% off.


----------



## Defenestrator

Great scores!

We have that jack-o, and thought that he put out a wonderful light in the cemetery....I think you'll love him out there!


----------



## EvilDog

I wish I got those cats.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Not sure where to post... maybe we should have a separate Gemmy LED Lighting thread?*

Noticed the Walmart nearest to me now stocks the single color, *non* Kaleidoscope Red Lightshow Spotlight and Green Lightshow Spotlights for $15 each. There was a store display featuring the White Kaleidoscope Projection Spotlight--but not a single one on the shelves--that one is priced at $20--just like Family Dollar. If anyone sees a White Kaleidoscope Projection Spotlight in a U.S. based chain retail store, please share--$15 would be a good price.

The single color, non-motion effect Red and Green units appear to be the same ones at those I picked up at the At Home store (the Store Formerly Known as Garden Ridge--who has Red, Green, Blue, and White models of the single-color, non-strobing, non-motion, plain 'ole Gemmy LED spotlights--also for $15 each there; but no Kaleidoscope sightings at that store).

Should we have a separate Gemmy LED lighting thread? I know it all started with the HSN sighting of the Gemmy Fire & Ice "fire" spotlight / thread--or at least that's how I recall it. Should I link to this post in any of the other Gemmy LED spotlight threads? Not sure if I'd know how--only know how to link to a given *page* within a thread.

Anyway, here are some photos from Walmart:


----------



## kittyvibe

All my Lowes and HD are sold out in both my county and Pinellas for the blue kaleidoscope. I really would love to have one or 2. >< If anyone sees any, please pick them up for me and ship to me (or let me know the store and I will buy them first then the member can ship to me. )


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mike, Walmarts price is basically same as Home Depot's. However right now HD has an incandescent string light trade-in (see post under General Discussions) and you can get $5 off the price of their Gemmy LightShow kaleidoscope lights. HD's branded Gemmy spotlights under the label of Home Accents in red, green, blue qualify for a trade-in discount of $3 per light fixture. When I was in HD the other day I thought I saw a white Kaleidoscope globe projector. 

When you go to trade in your string lights, Home Depot give you a kind of coupon to use on checkout, had a sales clerk show it to me. Limit 5 strands trade-in per person. Check the thread I posted because the offer expires this week I believe. I plan to take in some of our old light strands I don't like anyway and get a few more spots for halloween use.

HOME DEPOT STING LIGHT TRADE IN PROGRAM


----------



## mikeerdas

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Mike, Walmarts price is basically same as Home Depot's. However right now HD has an incandescent string light trade-in (see post under General Discussions) and you can get $5 off the price of their Gemmy LightShow kaleidoscope lights. HD's branded Gemmy spotlights under the label of Home Accents in red, green, blue qualify for a trade-in discount of $3 per light fixture. When I was in HD the other day I thought I saw a white Kaleidoscope globe projector.
> 
> When you go to trade in your string lights, Home Depot give you a kind of coupon to use on checkout, had a sales clerk show it to me. Limit 5 strands trade-in per person. Check the thread I posted because the offer expires this week I believe. I plan to take in some of our old light strands I don't like anyway and get a few more spots for halloween use.
> 
> HOME DEPOT STING LIGHT TRADE IN PROGRAM


Cool deal. Thanks Spookie! 

@KittyVibe, sorry you're having difficulty finding the blue kaleidoscope--it really is a nice effect. Hopefully availability will open up for you.
Do you not have a Home Depot, Lowes, or Kmart in the Tampa, FL area?

http://www.gemmy.com/Outdoor_Kaleidoscope_Spotlight_Blue_p/88619.htm


----------



## kittyvibe

no mike, lowes, HD and the single kmart are showing zero stock *(only white was online at Kmart, blue isnt even listed), not to mention the next county over which is 45 min drive to the nearest and the drive once there can go an hour either direction to encompass everything between St Petersburg and Clearwater. 

trust me, Ive donw my due diligence. When I called individual stores for the inflatables I also asked about the lights, a no go for the lights.


----------



## Paul Josaph

*Nice piece of suggestion*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Guess it's time to set up some 2014 threads. Moderators, can you close out 2013 Halloween Mdse Sightings in Stores thread and add this one to the Stickies? Thanks.



Nice suggestion , admin should think about it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paul, will start a new thread come January. Knowing this crowd here, there will be lots more posts here leading up to the new year.


----------



## thenightmarefamily

i buy very little Halloween decorations, my store is home depot.

Have you ever noticed that in most stores they will put out Halloween stuff in September, and then when October hits most of the space gets converted to Christmas. I wish Halloween got the proper respect that it deserves.


----------



## EvilDog

thenightmarefamily said:


> i buy very little Halloween decorations, my store is home depot.
> 
> Have you ever noticed that in most stores they will put out Halloween stuff in September, and then when October hits most of the space gets converted to Christmas. I wish Halloween got the proper respect that it deserves.


Yeah me too.


----------



## Shadowbat

We stopped in Kohls today and I was surprised at how much Halloween they had left. 65% to 85% off! Some nice stuff left over.


----------



## Deadna

For those that have an Aldis nearby.....they have a model of the human body that is see thru with squishy organs inside. Would look nice in a lab scene. They also come in a T-Rex for $14.99.


----------



## mikeerdas

Deadna said:


> For those that have an Aldis nearby.....they have a model of the human body that is see thru with squishy organs inside. Would look nice in a lab scene. They also come in a T-Rex for $14.99.


Whoa, we have Aldis in my area but I've never shopped at one. Or considered that store as a possibility for Halloween merch. How large is the body? Got a photo of it?


----------



## Deadna

Sorry...I can't take pics and I didn't really pay attention to size but it's over 12". Aldis gets halloween mechandise in and lots of neat baking treats too. This item happens to be in their xmas stuff with toys.

Made it back to Aldi's and they have marked these down to $9.99 so I got one for myself. The box says they are actually 12".
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=232902&d=1419402072


----------



## Deadna

mikeerdas said:


> Whoa, we have Aldis in my area but I've never shopped at one. Or considered that store as a possibility for Halloween merch. How large is the body? Got a photo of it?


I just wanted to let you know I added a pic to my last reply!


----------



## mikeerdas

Deadna said:


> I just wanted to let you know I added a pic to my last reply!


Thanks Deadna. Season's Greetings.


----------



## larry

New thread started for 2015 here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140619-2015-halloween-mdse-sighting-stores.html


----------

